# Gentoon dokumentoinnin suomentamis- ja palautekeskustelu

## Flammie

Viesti uudelleenkirjoitettu vastaamaan tarkoitusta. Tämä on RFC-luonteinen ehdotus:

Gentoon dokumentaatiota suomennetaan nyt satunnaisesti ja vapaaehtoisvoimin. Omat projektisivuni tähän liittyen ovat osoitteessa 

http://flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo-finnish.php (niin usein kun palvelin ja ISP sen sallivat  :Wink: . Projektin jonkinlaista virallisempaa sivustoa kasattaneen osoitteeseen http://www.gentoo.fi. Käännösten raa'at xml-tiedostot lähetetään ja laatutarkistetaan ensin postituslistalla gentoo-doc-fi@gentoo.org ja palautekeskustelua pidetään yllä myös täällä. Ehdotuksia, ideoita?

Vanhentunut originaali viesti säästetty alla yleisenä viitteenä, tämä tieto ei ole enää ajan tasalla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Handbook-x86 ja kaikille yhteiset Pt. 1, käännetty, tarkistamatta (Flammie)
> 
>  Handbook Pt. 2, käännetty, tarkistamatta (Flammie)
> ...

 Last edited by Flammie on Sat Jul 24, 2004 2:33 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Mikessu

Minulla saattaisi myös olla kiinnostusta osallistua suomennokseen.

----------

## Syzar

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Minulla saattaisi myös olla kiinnostusta osallistua suomennokseen.

 

Toinen vapaaehtoinen lisää, kun ei ite koodaa niin suomentamalla vois hyvin auttaa kommuunia.

----------

## Letar

Ei suomennokesta mitään haittaakaan varmasti ole. Jos apua tarvitaan, olen mielelläni käytettävissä.

----------

## Icer

Hyvistä suomenkielisistä dokkareista on kyllä aina apua.

----------

## daha

Hyvä idea. Itse osallistuisin lokalisointiin mielelläni.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Loistava idea ja olen myös käytettävissä jos apua tarvitaan.

----------

## Letar

 *Letar wrote:*   

> Ei suomennokesta mitään haittaakaan varmasti ole. Jos apua tarvitaan, olen mielelläni käytettävissä.

 

Ja oikeasti osaan kirjoittaa oikein...

----------

## Hulis

Meilläkin ollu #gentoo.fi@ircnet porukan kanssa juttua aiheesta, että pitäisi saada suomennosta kotisivuille (http://gentoo.tuska.fi), mutta kukaan suomentamisen aloittanut ei ole saanut hommaa päätökseen. Suomentaminen tosiaan pitäisi suorittaa jonkunlaisessa työryhmässä.

Quakenettiläisten suomennos ei ollut mitään parasta kieltä ja siinä oli hieman puutteita. Ainakin tuommosta kommenttia olen siitä kanavalla kuullut. Itse en ole koko ohjetta etes jaksanu lukea, koska luin englanniksi asentaessa täältä.

Tuota kanavan kotisivuilta lötytyy screenshot-galleria jonne keräillään linuxkäyttäjien (pääasiassa gentoo) screenshotteja erillaisista window managereista ja jonkunlaista linkkidatabaseakin ollaan yritetty saada.

----------

## Flammie

Koska vastauksia ei ole tullut pariin päivään arvelen että kaikki aktiivisimmat ovat ilmoittautuneet. Dokumenttien kääntelyn ohjeita on tuolla gentoon sivuilla ripoteltu ympäriinsä, selkeimpänä tämä: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/doc-tipsntricks.xml

Jos ihmiset käyttävät vaikka tätä kanavaa organisoituessaan niin ettei yleensä kaikki käännä samoja uudelleen, en usko että sen suurempia kuvioita tarvitsee. Valmiit käännökset voinee viskoa muutamille palvelimille ja sitten katsella josko niitä saisi edistettyä virallisille sivuille: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gdp/translators-howto.xml

Kääntäjien apuna varmasti toimii lokalisointiportaali<http://lokalisointi.org> ja jollei sieltä löydy niin atk-sanakirjasta<http://www.tt-tori.fi/atk-sanakirja/index.htm> ja muiden käännösprojektien sivuilta löytyy jotain apuja termien ja ilmaisujen kääntämiseen.

----------

## Hulis

Jos täällä nyt saadaan aikaiseksi hyvä käännös, niin voisinko saada sen myös #gentoo.fi@ircnet kanavan kotisivuille (http://gentoo.tuska.fi)

----------

## Letar

Voisin ottaa työn alle FAQin http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml

Mitään aikatauluarviota en kyllä uskalla antaa, en ennen ole pidempiä

dokumentteja kääntänyt, mutta katsotaan nyt mitä syntyy.

----------

## Flammie

 *Hulis wrote:*   

> Jos täällä nyt saadaan aikaiseksi hyvä käännös, niin voisinko saada sen myös #gentoo.fi@ircnet kanavan kotisivuille (http://gentoo.tuska.fi)

 

Eiköhän se onnistu, ne tulevat kuitenkin vapaaseen jakeluun CC-BY-SA-lisenssin joka tapauksessa.

Minä koetan kääntää nyt handbookin ensimmäisen osan x86- ja yleisiä kappaleita (so. ne jotka tarpallossa ovat handbook-hakemistossa install- tai x86-osalla varustettuna) koska sille on merkattu suurin prioriteetti, jos joku osaa jotain noista muista alustoista niin niiden käännökset olisi hyvä olla myös.

Sitten olisi hienoa jos terminologia olisi jossain määrin yhtenäistä, se yhtenäistäminen tehdään toki siinä vaiheessa kun laatutarkistusta tehdään mutta näin etukäteen sanottuna Gentoo Handbookiin viitataan Gentoo-käsikirjana tai Gentoon käsikirjana, osioiden nimiä en ole vielä kiinnittänyt. Yleinen terminologia olkoon linjassa muiden käännösprojektien kanssa kuten aiemmassa viestissä linkitin. Tuo kieliasu englanninkielisissä versioissa on suht rentoa joten ei varmaan kannata hakea mitään huoliteltua virkakieltä käännöksessä jos ei nyt ihan puhekieltäkään  :Wink: 

----------

## Letar

Terminologiasta:  

root = pääkäyttäjä

kernel = ydin?

Voitaisiin sopia jotain yleisimpiä termejä jo nyt ettei tarvitse tehdä "turhaa työtä".

Itse ajattelin käyttää ylläolevia, sopiiko kaikille?

----------

## daha

ajattelin tunnustella tuolla nano-oppaalla ensiksi.  Jos halukkaita ei ole muita, niin voinen myös tuota ppc-käsikirjaa katsella ja ehkä jopa yrittää kääntääkkin.

----------

## Flammie

 *Letar wrote:*   

> Terminologiasta:  
> 
> root = pääkäyttäjä
> 
> kernel = ydin?
> ...

 

Jep. Hyvä lähtökohta on lokalisointiportaalin sanakirja:

http://www.lokalisointi.org/sanakirja/kaikki.html#e310

http://www.lokalisointi.org/sanakirja/kaikki.html#e478

jne.

Gentoo-spesifisistä ja löytymättömistä voi sitten pohtia täälläkin. Minä olen tällä hetkellä pitänyt packaget paketteina, ebuildit ebuildeina ja eclassit eclasseina, Portage isolla olisi ilmeisesti koko järjestelmän nimi ja portage pienellä komento. Gentoo-alkuiset yhdyssanat kirjoitan yhdysviivalla ja Gentoon isolla kun oletan sen olevan nimi eikä käsite.

Initscript on jotain jolle en keksinyt luontevaa käännöstä, se on nyt käynnistyskomentojonotiedostona, mikä kuulostaa vähän rujolta. Käynnistysskripti voisi olla hyvä ehdokas ellei parempaa löydy. Joissain tilanteissa tosin init ja initscript pitää jättää kääntämättäkin.

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Hep. Heräsin tähän vähän myöhässä GWN:n kautta.  :Embarassed:   Voin pyrkiä osallistumaan suomentamiseen tai vähintään sanaehdotusten antamiseen hieman myöhemmin, mutta tällä viikolla olen vielä ainakin pari päivää aika tiukasti töissä kiinni.

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Ja joo, käynnistysskriptiä kannatan minäkin initscriptin nimeksi. Käyttökelpoista sanasta löytynee myös gnome-fi-projektin sanakirjasta .

----------

## Flammie

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> Voin pyrkiä osallistumaan suomentamiseen tai vähintään sanaehdotusten antamiseen hieman myöhemmin, mutta tällä viikolla olen vielä ainakin pari päivää aika tiukasti töissä kiinni.

 

Loistavaa, kaikki apu on toki tarpeen varsinkin näin alkuvaiheessa kun on pakko potkiutua käyntiin ja tuottaa tulosta. Sitten jos (kun) aiot kääntää jotain niin ilmoitelepa ketjuun ettei kukaan muu ryhdy samaan puuhaan, aktiivisia ja innokkaita kääntäjiä on kuitenkin niin paljon että näinhän varmasti käy muutoin  :Wink: 

Tietenkin toinen puuha mihin talkooväkeä alkaa ennemmin tai vielä ennemmin tarvita on laatutarkistelu. Tunnetusti kapulakielisten dokumenttien käyttö on pahimmillaan melkein hankalampaa kuin englanninkielisten ja omista töistä ongelmallisuuksia on yleensä aina vaikea havaita niin muiden ruodittavaksi se kannattanee vedoksena antaa ennen muodollistakaan julkaisua.

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Bugzilla ja/tai CVS voisi olla ihan kätevä apuväline laadunvalvonnassa. Jos noita ryhdytään käyttämään alusta alkaen, niin eipä tule epäselvyyksiä että mikäs se viimeisin versio olikaan, ja muutkin kuin se alkuperäinen suomentaja voivat helpommin kommentoida suomennoksia. Vaiko?  :Smile: 

Edit: Jaahas, tuolla Gentoon omissa ohjeissakin näemmä mainitaan CVS...

----------

## Flammie

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> Bugzilla ja/tai CVS voisi olla ihan kätevä apuväline laadunvalvonnassa. Jos noita ryhdytään käyttämään alusta alkaen, niin eipä tule epäselvyyksiä että mikäs se viimeisin versio olikaan, ja muutkin kuin se alkuperäinen suomentaja voivat helpommin kommentoida suomennoksia. Vaiko? 
> 
> Edit: Jaahas, tuolla Gentoon omissa ohjeissakin näemmä mainitaan CVS...

 

Juu, gentoon bugzilla ja CVS on käytössä siinä vaiheessa kun noin 99% dokumenteista on laadukkaasti käännetty ja silloin laadunvalvonnasta vastaakin jo kriittinen yleisö. Sitä ennen käännöksiä on kuitenkin ainakin pikaisesti parasta katselmoida i) kääntäjien kesken ii) pienellä ryhmällä koekaniineja iii) vapaaohjelmistojen virallisella kielenhuoltokomitealla (elikkäs vanhemmilla lokalisoijilla). Tai jotain sen suuntaista mikä sopivalta tuntuu. En usko että yleisesti on tarpeen pystyttää kielitiimin sisäistä palvelinjoukkoa tai mitään, luulisin että tämä foorumi ja irkki riittää väittelemiseen.

----------

## ejay

Terve. Elikkäs kiinnostusta löytyisi myös minulta tähän käännösprojektiin. Aikaa olisi myös. Ajettelin että, voisin aloittaa vaikka tuosta "gentoon asentaminen sparciin" osiosta. Tunnen sparcit joten kuten hyvin tai huonosti. Tuossa pöydällä nököttää Sparcstation 1+. Kertokaa mielipiteenne.  Ainahan "hyvälle" suomenkielen dokumentaatiolle käyttöä on.  

-ejay

----------

## Flammie

 *ejay wrote:*   

> Terve. Elikkäs kiinnostusta löytyisi myös minulta tähän käännösprojektiin. Aikaa olisi myös. Ajettelin että, voisin aloittaa vaikka tuosta "gentoon asentaminen sparciin" osiosta.

 

Sparc installin quick reference vai käsikirjan osiotkin? Kuten vain, voin kuitenkin tarvitessa antaa viitteeksi x86-versiot (ja yleiset osiot, käsikirjan nykyinen edelleen siirtymässä oleva muoto on xml-sorsiltaan hieman monimutkainen) vastaavista jos jotain yhtenäisyyttä aikoisi. Tosin tämän hetken versiot ovat vielä sen verran raakavedoksia etten taida julkisesti julkaista niitä (vaikka avoin kehitysmalli hieno asia onkin  :Wink: . Joka tapauksessa, terve tuloa kääntäjäksi ja onnea!

 *Quote:*   

>  Tunnen sparcit joten kuten hyvin tai huonosti. Tuossa pöydällä nököttää Sparcstation 1+. Kertokaa mielipiteenne.  Ainahan "hyvälle" suomenkielen dokumentaatiolle käyttöä on.  

 

Luulisin että Sparc-kohtaiset käännökset ovat erittäin tervetulleita, varsinkin kun tietääkseni kyseessä ei ole mikään erityisen laajalti tunnettu järjestelmä.

----------

## Mikessu

Minä voisin kääntää tuon ATI-FAQ dokumentin näin alkajaisiksi.

----------

## ejay

Hmm, jos kokeilen ensin tuota sparc quick installation referenceä. Sitten kun olen sen tehnyt niin sitten voi katsoa tuota laajempaa versiota.

----------

## Flammie

No olkoon, tällaiset väännökset olisi nyt tarjolla tarkistusta varten. Niitä ei vielä ole synkronoitu uusimpiin versioihin eikä kaikkia englantilaisuuksia ole onnistuttu karsimaan pois, mutta kokonaisuus on jo luettavassa kunnossa toivottavasti? Käännettynä on siis vasta pika-asennusopas http://flammie.dyndns.org/tmp/gentoo/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.html

ja käsikirjan ensimmäinen osa http://flammie.dyndns.org/tmp/gentoo/handbook/handbook-x86.html. XML-sorsia ei vielä ole webbitilassa, laitan ne jossain vaiheessa, nuo html-versiot on siis tehty kehityskäyttöön tarkoitetulla xslt-käännöksellä, lopputulos saattaa näyttää hieman erilaiselta vielä. Ennen kuin jatkan kääntämistä odotan hieman palautetta (ja saan samalla itselleni aikaa tehdä erästä harjoitustyöprojektiani  :Wink: 

Myös xsl-transformaation kehitysversio on riittävän käännetty että se tuottaa jo suomea: http://flammie.dyndns.org/tmp/gentoo/guide.xsl.

----------

## Letar

Erittäin pikaisen alkusilmäilyn jälkeen näyttää ihan kivalta. Oma projektini eli FAQ:n parissa en ole valitettavasti ehtinyt vielä paljoa aikaa viettää mutta ei kai tässä nyt minuuttiaikataululla tarvitsekaan hikoilla. On nähkääs noita kouluhommia vielä viikon verran, vapun jälkeen alkaa hellittää.

----------

## Flammie

 *Letar wrote:*   

> ei kai tässä nyt minuuttiaikataululla tarvitsekaan hikoilla. On nähkääs noita kouluhommia vielä viikon verran, vapun jälkeen alkaa hellittää.

 

Joo ei tällä mitään erityistä kiireaikataulua ole ja varmasti monet kesällä ehtivätkin paremmin. Aloitin rivakasti lähinnä siksi ettei projekti jäisi vain "hyvä idea"-tasolle kuten usein on tapana käydä jos kaikki päättävät ensin lykätä ja sitten unohtavat asiat, tällaisia projektejakin kun on ollut liian usein. Varmaan suurin osa koulua käyvistä tunteekin ilmiön (jos mä tekisin nää tehtävät hyvissä ajoin niin...). 

Koulun kanssa minulla on vähän vastakkaista ongelmaa, meidän laitoksellamme viimeinenkin välikoe oli jo puoli kuukautta sitten ja jos palautan projektityöt ennen kesää en voi merkitä itselleni kesäopintotukia (niin varmasti, ainahan jotain tekemistä löytää) ja sitten tapahtuu kauheuksia.

----------

## Mikessu

Joo minäkin ehdin varmaan kesällä paremmin suomentamaan, vaikkakin sain jo tuon FAQin suomennettua. Tosin se oli aika lyhyt, mutta pitää aloitella jotain uutta suomentamaan kohta kun on taas enemmän aikaa. Kouluhommathan minullakin tätä aikaa enimmäkseen vievät.

EDIT:

Aloitan nyt VI-oppaan suomennoksen.

----------

## Diezel

Miksi ei dokumentaatiota voi laittaa sivustolle gentoo.fi? Kun sellainen kerran on olemassa.

Vaikuttaa vain että sivusto näki "sudden death" ilmiön koska sitä ei ole päivitetty aikoihin.

Jos ei muuta niin joku muu kuin nykyinen omistaja voisi hoidella sitä.

Harmi että tuo on jo käytössä kun siellä ei mitään tapahdu.

----------

## Flammie

 *Diezel wrote:*   

> Miksi ei dokumentaatiota voi laittaa sivustolle gentoo.fi? Kun sellainen kerran on olemassa.
> 
> Vaikuttaa vain että sivusto näki "sudden death" ilmiön koska sitä ei ole päivitetty aikoihin.
> 
> Jos ei muuta niin joku muu kuin nykyinen omistaja voisi hoidella sitä.
> ...

 

Njaa, sehän taitaa kuitenkin olla vieläkin aktiivisen irkkikanavan kotisivu, eihän niillä yleensäkään juuri muutoksia näe. Vaikka kyseessä onkin tällä hetkellä jonkinlainen "olemme olemassa"-webbisivu, niin en minä lähtisi ajamaan asiaan muutosta, koska joku lienee nähnyt vaivaa senkin eteen, enkä tietäisi onko sillä tai ei ole kaavailtua tarkoitusta. Jos sivuston omistaja haluaa dokumentoinnin sivuilleen voidaan siinä auttaakin, mutta toisaalta tuota dokumenttia saa jo lisenssin perusteella vapaasti kopioida joten siinä ei sen suurempia ongelmia ole. Tietysti ei ehkä ole järkevää täysin levitellä tätä vedosversiota (siinähän voi olla jopa kriittisiä virheitä!), mutta enpä sitä estääkään aio. 

Siis käytännössä, en usko että kukaan aikoo hakemaan sivustoa käyttöönsä näennäisen inaktiviteetin takia ja kyllä, dokumentointi olisi hienoa saada sijoitettua sinnekin. Voin postittaa kyselyitä sivustolla mainittuihin sähköpostiosoitteisiin dokumentin pääosan laatutarkistuksen jälkeen jollei kukaan näitä foorumeita seuraava yhteisön edustaja ota aiemmin yhteyttää.

----------

## Flammie

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Joo minäkin ehdin varmaan kesällä paremmin suomentamaan, vaikkakin sain jo tuon FAQin suomennettua.

 

Löytyykös sitä suomennosta webistä laatutarkistelua varten? Jollei webbitilaa ole käytettävissä niin minä voin heittää tämän version tuonne palvelimeni väliaikaistilaan. 

Niin siis, jolleivät ihmiset katsele hakemistoja niin nuo vedokset ovat palvelimeni tmp-hakemistossa mikä vihjaa sitä ettei kyseessä ole pysyvä osoite. Koko dokumentoinnin pysyväksi osoitteeksi toivottavasti jossain vaiheessa tullee http​://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/   :Smile: 

----------

## Mikessu

No jos suomennan vielä tämän VI-oppaan niin laitetaan sitten tarkasteltaviksi nämä molemmat yhtä aikaa.

----------

## Hulis

Jos projekti vielä kesään asti jatkuu, niin voisin kokeilla kääntää tuota alsa howtoa. Kunhan dokumentaatiota on valmiina niin kävisikö se, että laittaisin myös #gentoo.fi@ircnet kanavan kotisivulle noita dokumentaatioita?

----------

## Flammie

 *Hulis wrote:*   

> Jos projekti vielä kesään asti jatkuu, niin voisin kokeilla kääntää tuota alsa howtoa.

 

Luulisin että jatkuu, aion jopa ylläpitää käännöksiä.

 *Quote:*   

> Kunhan dokumentaatiota on valmiina niin kävisikö se, että laittaisin myös #gentoo.fi@ircnet kanavan kotisivulle noita dokumentaatioita?

 

Jokainen sivu jolle dokumentti leviää on yleensä vain plussaa. html:t ja xml:t on varmaan jossain vaiheessa molemmat saatavilla kummat sitten kelpaavatkaan, tosin tuossa guideXML:ssä ympäröivien elementtien määrä voi hankaloittaa css:n luontevaa tekoa niin html-versiot saattaa olla helpompia, tai sitten tuo gentoon palvelimenkin käyttämä AxKit-asetelma.

----------

## Tii

Minulla on yliopistossa enää yksi kurssi menossa ja sekin loppuu pian, joten olen vapaa ja halukas kääntämään kaikkea mahdollista. Sanokaa vaan mitä ei ole vielä otettu niin kännän sen. Lisäksi voin myös auttaa dokumenttien ylläpidossa, jos tarvetta ilmenee.

edit: Ilmeisesti kukaan ei ole vielä ottanut operatsionaalisia dokuja:

Käsikirjan 2-osio

Työpöytäympäristön konfigurointiopas

Portagen manuaali

Gentoo turvallisuus opas

Voin ottaa jonkin niistä nyt ensialkuun, vaikkapa Työpöytäymp. oppaan. Lisäksi pitää vielä mainita, että ainakin omana tavoitteenani on saada jotain aikaan mahd pian.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Minulla on yliopistossa enää yksi kurssi menossa ja sekin loppuu pian, joten olen vapaa ja halukas kääntämään kaikkea mahdollista. Sanokaa vaan mitä ei ole vielä otettu niin kännän sen. Lisäksi voin myös auttaa dokumenttien ylläpidossa, jos tarvetta ilmenee.

 

Näkisin että tällä hetkellä on kiinnitetty:

Handbook-x86 ja kaikille yhteiset Pt. 1 (saatan tehdä osat kaksi ja aikanaan kolmekin)

Handbook Sparc

Quickinstall x86

Quickinstall Sparc (eikö?)

Gentoo FAQ

Nano guide

Vi Guide

ATi FAQ

(muuta?)

Sitten jos ja kun dokumentit ovat stabiilisti samassa tilassa kun ajantasainen versio englanninkielisestä niin gentoo-doc-cvs tai jokin vastaava sähköpostituslista on olemassa muutosten reaaliaikaiseen tarkkailuun, mikä helpottanee ylläpitoa. 

Mutta joka tapauksessa, tässäkin tapauksessa terve tuloa kääntämään  :Smile: 

----------

## Tii

Portage tree? Onko tuolle jo joku suomennus käytössä?

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Portage tree? Onko tuolle jo joku suomennus käytössä?

 

Portagepuu  :Wink: 

Juu, kannattaa ehdottaa parempaa, tuo suora käännös oli tietenkin vain se ilmeinen. Oikeastihan se viittaa erääseen tiettyyn hakemistohierarkiaan ja suomennuskin kannattaisi varmaan tehdä niin että sen lukija yhdistää tällaiseen hierarkiseen järjestelmään jossa paketteja säilytettän.

----------

## Tii

Mikä on raadin mielipide tähän:

```
The draft/ directory contains the updates to the documentation that will go

live when 2004.1 is released together with the current draft version of the

desktop part (part 3 of the Gentoo Handbook) which is currently in

development.

You don't need to translate the draft, although it might be interesting to

translate the 2004.1 documents immediately instead of working on the 2004.0

first and update to the 2004.1 later (as 2004.1 will probably be released

tomorrow).
```

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Mikä on raadin mielipide tähän:
> 
> ```
> The draft/ directory contains the updates to the documentation that will go
> 
> ...

 

Sitä vasten kai se pitää synkata seuraavaksi sitten (nopeasti tarkastellen en huomannut juurikaan muita muutoksia kuin versiopäivitykset ja pptp:n lisäyksen vielä). Minä kun käsitin tuosta uudesta julkaisusuunnitelmasta että ne julkaisut tulevat neljänneksittäin eikä satunnaisesti kuukausi ennen neljänneksen loppua  :Smile: 

Desktop-osan oppaasta en osaa sanoa, se näyttäisi vielä keskeneräiseltä jokseenkin ja saattaa kai muuttuakin.

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sitä vasten kai se pitää synkata seuraavaksi sitten (nopeasti tarkastellen en huomannut juurikaan muita muutoksia kuin versiopäivitykset ja pptp:n lisäyksen vielä). Minä kun käsitin tuosta uudesta julkaisusuunnitelmasta että ne julkaisut tulevat neljänneksittäin eikä satunnaisesti kuukausi ennen neljänneksen loppua 
> 
> Desktop-osan oppaasta en osaa sanoa, se näyttäisi vielä keskeneräiseltä jokseenkin ja saattaa kai muuttuakin.

 

Itse en katsastanut tarkasti mietin vaan, että sitä jos tulee kovasti muutoksia, kannattaako esim. toista osaa alkaa kääntämään vielä, mutta jos ei tule niin hyvä. Tuo on varmaan aika raaka versio vielä tuo 3. osa, joten käännän nyt sen vanhan oppaan kuitenkin tässä. Niin ja kaikille tiedoksi, tuo lainaus oli siis Sven Vermeuleniltä gentoo-doc postituslistalla. Tuli niin kiire lähteä, että unohdin viime tipassa lisätä tuon.

----------

## Tii

Tuli tässä mieleen, että pitäisikö johonkin yhteen paikkaan koota vaikka aakkosjärjestykssä sovitut suomennokset, että ne olisi nopea tarvittaessa tarkistaa.

[offtopiccia] Käytkö muuten Flammie pelitin keskustelupalstalla tms, kun voisin vannoa, että muistan sinut jostain? [/offtopiccia]

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Tuli tässä mieleen, että pitäisikö johonkin yhteen paikkaan koota vaikka aakkosjärjestykssä sovitut suomennokset, että ne olisi nopea tarvittaessa tarkistaa.

 

Voisin lyödä ne tuohon etusivun ensimmäiseen viestiin listaksi vaikkapa, ja teen todennäköisesti myös kun koulu lopullisesti hellittää omille sivuilleni tavalliseen tapaani jotain bloginomaista tarinaa käännöstyöstä johon voi liittyä myös yleinen projektinkuvaus ja tilanneraporttia.

 *Quote:*   

> [offtopiccia] Käytkö muuten Flammie pelitin keskustelupalstalla tms, kun voisin vannoa, että muistan sinut jostain? [/offtopiccia]

 

Uh oh   :Embarassed: 

Käytin tosiaan viimeiset kolmisen vuottaa aika aktiivisesti pelitin foorumeilla aikaani, pahimmillaan siihen meni kuitenkin lähes yhtä paljon aikaa kuin MUDitukseen aikoinaan niin eipä tuota enää tule käytettyä. Mutta saas nähdä milloin taas ratkeaa roikkumaan sinne (tai MUDiin), kesäloman tylsyys on kuitenkin vaarallista aikaa (mutta nythän sen käytämme toki vapaaohjelmistojen lokalisoinnin parissa  :Wink: 

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Uh oh  
> 
> Käytin tosiaan viimeiset kolmisen vuottaa aika aktiivisesti pelitin foorumeilla aikaani, pahimmillaan siihen meni kuitenkin lähes yhtä paljon aikaa kuin MUDitukseen aikoinaan niin eipä tuota enää tule käytettyä. Mutta saas nähdä milloin taas ratkeaa roikkumaan sinne (tai MUDiin), kesäloman tylsyys on kuitenkin vaarallista aikaa (mutta nythän sen käytämme toki vapaaohjelmistojen lokalisoinnin parissa 

 

Huh, muistiini voi sentään joissain asioissa luottaa.  :Smile:  Itsellänikin on tapana tuhlata liikaa aikaa kaikkeen turhaan, mutta nyt voinkin käyttää sen tähän projektiin (älkää kiltit hermostuko, jos innostun välillä vähän liikaa).

Haluaisin lisäksi lisätä tälläiset linkit, joista on ainakin minulle ollut hyötyä, kun eilen aloin kääntämään sitä työpöytäympäristöopasta (reilu puolet takana, tällä viikolla varmaan tulee alustava versio):

Englanti - suomi yleisiä atk-termejä

Sanakirja, josta tarkistan yleisiä sanoja, joille en heti keksi sopivaa käännöstä

edit: Ai niin, koska käännän nyt tuon työpöytäoppaan, haluaisin mielelläni kääntää myös ainakin sen kolmososan käsikirjasta, koska se kuitekin on kai tavallaan korvaava dokumentti.

edit2: reilu puolet valmiinaLast edited by Tii on Wed Apr 28, 2004 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ejay

Joo, olen puoleksi kääntänyt tuon quick installion handbookin sparcille.  Vielä kun olisi vähän enemmän aikaa niin voisi saada jopa valmiiksi. Nyt aika menee aika pitkälti kokeisiin. Aion kyllä kääntää tuon handbookin myös. Menee varmaan kesän puolelle ennen kuin ehtii kunnolla paneutua tuohon. 

-ejay

----------

## Tii

Olen nyt melkein 2/3 kääntänyt tuosta desktop guidesta, mutta se alkoi maistua vähän puulta, joten käänsin vähän matkaa alternative installation guidea. Kaipaisin kuitenkin jonkinlaista käännösta sanalle Contributor.

----------

## Mikessu

Suosittelen kääntäjille tätä ilmaista nettisanakirjaa:

http://www.tracetech.net/sanat/

Useimmat sanat löytyy mukaan luettuna contributor, joka tarkoittaa avustajaa tai osatekijää.

----------

## Tii

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Suosittelen kääntäjille tätä ilmaista nettisanakirjaa:
> 
> http://www.tracetech.net/sanat/
> 
> Useimmat sanat löytyy mukaan luettuna contributor, joka tarkoittaa avustajaa tai osatekijää.

 

Juurihan minä tuota suosittelin muutama posti ylöspain!  :Very Happy:  En kuitenkaan ollut ihan tyytyväinen kumpaankaan käännökseen ja pohdin löytyisiköhän parempaa.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Englanti - suomi yleisiä atk-termejä

 

Juurihan minä tuota suosittelin muutama posti ylöspäin!  :Wink:  Mutta siinä on kyllä joitain selvästi pakotettuja käännöksiä joita ei kukaan ole omaksunut ja jotka toimivat paremmin harrastajienkin keskuudessa alkukielisinä mukautuksina.

Contributorin jätin itsekin kääntämättä koska käännös riippuu siitä mitä sillä oikeasti tarkoitetaan, ja sen tietäminen vaatii joko selvittämistä tai sitten voi laittaa arviolta väärän käännöksen  :Smile: 

Kiinnitetään Handbook Pt. 3 Derrythille ja varmistetaan Handbook-sparc.

----------

## Mikessu

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Juurihan minä tuota suosittelin muutama posti ylöspain!  En kuitenkaan ollut ihan tyytyväinen kumpaankaan käännökseen ja pohdin löytyisiköhän parempaa.

 

Ohhoh, jotenkin jotenkin onnistuin harppaamaan noiden yli kun lueskelin noita viestejä.   :Embarassed: 

Olen ensi kerralla tarkempi ennen kuin höpisen mitään  :Wink: 

----------

## Tii

Pitää hehkuttaa nyt vähän täällä, kun sain viimein ensimmäisen version työpöytäympäristöoppaasta valmiiksi. Muutama tagi on pudonnut matkalla, käännöksessä ei ole yhtenäistä linjaa, alkuperäiseen dokumentiin on tullut jo päivitys ja osa käännöksistä on yksinkertaisesti huonoja, mutta pienellä muokkauksella syntyy ensimmäinen tarkistettava versio luultavasti huomenna harjoitusten jälkeen. Koska monista asioista ei ole vielä yhteistä linjaa, joudun varmaan kirjoittamaan listan asioista, jotka vaikuttavat tuon oppaan käännökseen, mutta joita ei ole sovittu. Sitten pääsette ihmettelemään, että mitähän tuokin on ajatellut, kun on kääntänyt tuon noin.   :Wink: 

edit: Miten olisi, jos sovittaisiin jokin yhteinen menettely, joka kohdistetaan kaikkiin käännöksiin (tämän jälkeen käännös olisi sitten "tarkistettu")? Ne pitää kuitenkin:

1) tarkistaa kielioppi- ja kirjoitusvirheiden varalta

2) tarkista käännöksen sujuvuus ja yhtenäisyys

3) tarkistaa, että käännös käyttää yhteiseti sovittuja termejä

4) verrata suurennuslasin kanssa alkuperäiseen versioon

mielellään useamman henkilön voimin.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> edit: Miten olisi, jos sovittaisiin jokin yhteinen menettely, joka kohdistetaan kaikkiin käännöksiin (tämän jälkeen käännös olisi sitten "tarkistettu")? Ne pitää kuitenkin:
> 
> 1) tarkistaa kielioppi- ja kirjoitusvirheiden varalta
> 
> 2) tarkista käännöksen sujuvuus ja yhtenäisyys
> ...

 

Irkin puolella minä jonkun kanssa tuota laatutarkistusasiaa mietinkin jokin aika sitten. Lähinnä sitä että tietenkin se käännös julkaistaan ja jokainen laudallavierailija sekä arvoisa kääntäjätiimi huutoäänestyksenä ehdottaa korjaukset ja muutokset siihen, tämä lienee ainakin väistämätön osio. Sitten olisi varmaan mahdollista vaivata myös tuota kääntäjistön vanhaa edustusta yleisellä lokalisointi-laatu-postituslistalla? Myös se olisi ihan hienoa jos ainakin yksi ihminen, joka ei ole kääntäjä itse, voisi koettaa suorittaa ohjeiden kuvaaman operaation, jokin kriittinen (laatutarkistuksissa helposti huomaamaton) typo esimerkissä voi nimittäin osoittautua suhteellisen fataaliksi vaikkapa asennus- tai tietoturvaohjeissa.

Tjaa, kommentoinpa joutessani alkuviestiäkin lopuksi...

 *Quote:*   

> Muutama tagi on pudonnut matkalla, käännöksessä ei ole yhtenäistä linjaa, alkuperäiseen dokumentiin on tullut jo päivitys ja osa käännöksistä on yksinkertaisesti huonoja, mutta pienellä muokkauksella syntyy ensimmäinen tarkistettava versio luultavasti huomenna harjoitusten jälkeen.

 

Tägien pudotteluhan on useinkin lokalisoinnille välttämätöntä, varsinkin korostuksien kanssa suomea kirjoitettaessa tuntuu kovin paljon luontevammalta joitakin osioita hillitympi lähestyminen. Lauseiden järjestystäkin joutuu toisinaan muuttamaan ettei tulisi sitä amerikanenglannille kovin tyypillistä toistontoistoa (mallia "tämä ohjelma on ohjelma joka..."). Tosin taidan taas höpistä itsestäänselvyyksistä, kyllähän me (miekin) suomea osaamme  :Wink: 

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Irkin puolella minä jonkun kanssa tuota laatutarkistusasiaa mietinkin jokin aika sitten. Lähinnä sitä että tietenkin se käännös julkaistaan ja jokainen laudallavierailija sekä arvoisa kääntäjätiimi huutoäänestyksenä ehdottaa korjaukset ja muutokset siihen, tämä lienee ainakin väistämätön osio. Sitten olisi varmaan mahdollista vaivata myös tuota kääntäjistön vanhaa edustusta yleisellä lokalisointi-laatu-postituslistalla? Myös se olisi ihan hienoa jos ainakin yksi ihminen, joka ei ole kääntäjä itse, voisi koettaa suorittaa ohjeiden kuvaaman operaation, jokin kriittinen (laatutarkistuksissa helposti huomaamaton) typo esimerkissä voi nimittäin osoittautua suhteellisen fataaliksi vaikkapa asennus- tai tietoturvaohjeissa.

 

Oletan, että tarkoituksena on joskus saada aikaan http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/. Silloin tarvitaan pääkääntäjä, (lead translator) sekä mielellään varahenkilö (translator follow-up joka hoita virkaa, jos pääkääntäjä on estynyt (tentti, matka, sairaus...)). Ehdotan seuraava menettelyä. Jos jotain vastaavaa noudatetaan alusta lähtien, käännöksiä ei myöhemmin tarvitse säätää, jos ne halutaan virallisille sivuille.

Koska pääkääntäjä on vastuussa kaikista käännöksistä, hänen tulee joka tapauksessa suorittaa niille aina täydellinen tarkastus. Kun syntyy uusi käännös, se laitetaan kaikkien nähtäville paikkaan x ja pistetään ilmoitukset ainakin foorumille ja mielellään sinne postituslistalle tyyliin"Nyt on uusi käännös. Olisimme kiitollisia, jos kaikki, joilla on aikaa, kävisivät vilkaisemassa sitä." Kaikki, joilla on kommentteja voivat jättää ne jonnekin paikkaan y. Käännös on julkisesti tutkittavissa ajan z, jonka aikana ainakin pääkääntäjä käy sen läpi kamman kanssa. Tämän jälkeen tehdään mahdolliset muutokset ja käännös on tarkastettu.

edit: Lisäksi varahenkilö voisi mahdollisuuksien mukaan käydä käännökset läpi varsinkin siinä tapauksessa, jos kyseessä on pääkääntäjän käännös.

----------

## GUMfire

 *daha wrote:*   

> ajattelin tunnustella tuolla nano-oppaalla ensiksi.  Jos halukkaita ei ole muita, niin voinen myös tuota ppc-käsikirjaa katsella ja ehkä jopa yrittää kääntääkkin.

 

Minä voisin tuohon PPC käännökseen lähteä mukaan myös

----------

## Mikessu

Miten tämä kannattaisi kääntää? Yritin miettä jotain, mutta kaikista tuli jotenkin "kökön" kuuloisia.

 *Quote:*   

> I'm going to describe how a particular command works,
> 
> as you'd expect.

 

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Oletan, että tarkoituksena on joskus saada aikaan http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/. Silloin tarvitaan pääkääntäjä, (lead translator) sekä mielellään varahenkilö (translator follow-up joka hoita virkaa, jos pääkääntäjä on estynyt (tentti, matka, sairaus...)). Ehdotan seuraava menettelyä. Jos jotain vastaavaa noudatetaan alusta lähtien, käännöksiä ei myöhemmin tarvitse säätää, jos ne halutaan virallisille sivuille.

 

Näinhän se näyttäisi, lopullinen sijainti tosin saattaa muuttua jos eräs ehdotus tuosta web-sivuston hierarkiasta koskaan menee läpi. Minä ajattelin että minulla ainakin riittäisi näillä näkymin luultavasti vähintään opintojen loppuun asti resursseja toimia pääkääntäjän tehtävässä. 

 *Quote:*   

> Koska pääkääntäjä on vastuussa kaikista käännöksistä, hänen tulee joka tapauksessa suorittaa niille aina täydellinen tarkastus. Kun syntyy uusi käännös, se laitetaan kaikkien nähtäville paikkaan x ja pistetään ilmoitukset ainakin foorumille ja mielellään sinne postituslistalle tyyliin"Nyt on uusi käännös. Olisimme kiitollisia, jos kaikki, joilla on aikaa, kävisivät vilkaisemassa sitä." Kaikki, joilla on kommentteja voivat jättää ne jonnekin paikkaan y. Käännös on julkisesti tutkittavissa ajan z, jonka aikana ainakin pääkääntäjä käy sen läpi kamman kanssa. Tämän jälkeen tehdään mahdolliset muutokset ja käännös on tarkastettu.

 

Näin, ja lisäksi kun on noita suosituksia miten pitkään dokumentaatio saa olla alkukielistä jäljessä niin ajattelin että nimetyt kääntäjät joilla on nämä cvs-oikeudetkin sitten voisivat tarvittaessa hoitaa pienemmätkin päivitykset, kuten alkukieliset typojen korjaukset ja parametrimuokkaukset esimerkeistä mitä tapahtuu suht usein ja mitkä kuitenkin voi katselmoimatta korjata käännöksestä.

Niin ja lisäksi byrokratian vuoksi taisi olla suositeltavaa että tarkistuksen jälkeen kääntäjä itse on aina se henkilö joka lähettää dokumentin bugzillaan jollei dokumenttia ole aiemmin käännetty, jotain tämänsuuntaistahan siellä taidettiin ohjeistaa?

----------

## Tii

Tarvitsen apua seuraaviin käännöksiin, joiden jälkeen ensimmäinen versio työpöytäympäristöoppaasta on valmis. Minulla on melkein kaikista joku itseäni epätyydyttävä käännös.

mail transport agents

horizontal and vertical refresh rates of your monitor

3-button emulation

guess at

locale

kernel modules

NVIDIA accelerated drivers

kernel build

splash screen

funktionaalinen

USE flags (olen käyttänyt useammanlaisia termejä)

PIM

personal information management

binary CD

runlevel

mailer

mail spool directory

mail client

RAW printing mode

formaatti

----------

## Flammie

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Miten tämä kannattaisi kääntää? Yritin miettä jotain, mutta kaikista tuli jotenkin "kökön" kuuloisia.
> 
>  *Quote:*   I'm going to describe how a particular command works,
> 
> as you'd expect. 

 

Jos siihen liittyy jokin toinen lause tai asiayhteys sen voi yhdistää. Vaikka minä itse käytän englantilaiseen tapaan kovin paljon turhia täyteilmaisuja niin esim. 'particular' on hyväkin tiputtaa käännöksestä pois, tai korvata sillä tietyllä komennolla jos se johonkin nimettyyn viittaa tai pronominillä.

 *Quote:*   

> Seuraavassa kuvataan, kuten odotettua, erään komennon toimintaa

 

 *Quote:*   

> Seuraavassa esittelen kuinka foobar-komento toimii/-komentoa käytetään

 

...

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Näinhän se näyttäisi, lopullinen sijainti tosin saattaa muuttua jos eräs ehdotus tuosta web-sivuston hierarkiasta koskaan menee läpi. Minä ajattelin että minulla ainakin riittäisi näillä näkymin luultavasti vähintään opintojen loppuun asti resursseja toimia pääkääntäjän tehtävässä. 

 

No sijainti tuossa oli irrelevanttia. Mikäli varapääkääntäjä tulee, ilmoittaudun vapaaehtoiseksi (jos kelpaan), sillä minullakin on resursseja runsaasti (ja haluan auttaa). 

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Näin, ja lisäksi kun on noita suosituksia miten pitkään dokumentaatio saa olla alkukielistä jäljessä niin ajattelin että nimetyt kääntäjät joilla on nämä cvs-oikeudetkin sitten voisivat tarvittaessa hoitaa pienemmätkin päivitykset, kuten alkukieliset typojen korjaukset ja parametrimuokkaukset esimerkeistä mitä tapahtuu suht usein ja mitkä kuitenkin voi katselmoimatta korjata käännöksestä.
> 
> Niin ja lisäksi byrokratian vuoksi taisi olla suositeltavaa että tarkistuksen jälkeen kääntäjä itse on aina se henkilö joka lähettää dokumentin bugzillaan jollei dokumenttia ole aiemmin käännetty, jotain tämänsuuntaistahan siellä taidettiin ohjeistaa?

 

Kääntäjien howtossa sanotaan, että vain pääkääntäjällä ja varapääkääntäjällä olisi cvs-oikeudet ja varapääkääntäjä saisi käyttää niitä vain, jos pääkääntäjä on estynyt. Silloin kai pääkääntäjä tekisi kaikki muutokset. Vai miten tämä nyt toimii? Näin kai se olisi järkevää toimia jälkimmäiseen.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Tarvitsen apua seuraaviin käännöksiin, joiden jälkeen ensimmäinen versio työpöytäympäristöoppaasta on valmis. Minulla on melkein kaikista joku itseäni epätyydyttävä käännös.

 

Kokeillaan mitä intuitio sanoo:

 *Quote:*   

> mail transport agents

 

postintoimitusohjelma (MTA)

 *Quote:*   

> horizontal and vertical refresh rates of your monitor

 

Pysty- ja vaakavirkistystaajuudet muistaakseni

 *Quote:*   

> 3-button emulation

 

hiiren 3-napin käyttäminen kahden napin yhtäaikaisella painalluksella tai jokin vastaava pitkä ilmaus tai "3-button emulation" alkukielisenä

 *Quote:*   

> guess at

 

?

 *Quote:*   

> locale

 

Locale, lokaali, kieliasetusto (vai oliko se maa-asetusto)

 *Quote:*   

> kernel modules

 

ydinmoduulit tai ytimen moduulit tai vaikka ajurit

 *Quote:*   

> NVIDIA accelerated drivers

 

nVidian kiihdytetyistä ajureista kai puhutaan

 *Quote:*   

> kernel build

 

ytimen kääntäminen tai tekeminen tai luonti

 *Quote:*   

> splash screen

 

aloitusruutu tai alkuruutu tai -kuva

 *Quote:*   

> funktionaalinen

 

toiminnallinen

 *Quote:*   

> USE flags (olen käyttänyt useammanlaisia termejä)

 

USE-asetukset, USE-muuttuja(t), USE-flägit

 *Quote:*   

> PIM
> 
> personal information management

 

 *Quote:*   

> binary CD

 

binääri-CD? mihin se edes viittaa?

 *Quote:*   

> runlevel

 

runlevel, tietääkseni mitään tarpeeksi vakiintunutta ei ole että lähtisi keksimään juoksutasoja tai mitään.

 *Quote:*   

> mailer

 

postin lähetysohjelma (-palvelu?)

 *Quote:*   

> mail spool directory

 

Postin spool-hakemisto, olisiko se sitten jokin jono?

 *Quote:*   

> mail client

 

sähköpostiohjelma

 *Quote:*   

> RAW printing mode

 

Raaka tulostusmuoto. Jos kyseessä on CUPSin käyttöohje se jätetään todennäköisesti kääntämättä koska se esiintyy CUPSin säätövalikoissa nimellä RAW printing mode eikä CUPSia ole vielä suomennettu. Jos se viittaa johonkin toiseen ohjelmaan kuten KDE:n tai Gnomen CUPS-hallintaan niin oikea suomennus poimitaan sieltä.*

 *Quote:*   

> formaatti

 

-muoto, yleensä tiedostomuoto.

Monissa kohdissa on parasta seurata olemassaolevia suomennuksia, jollei halua käyttää omaa järjestelmäänsä suomenkielisenä niin voi myös etsiä ohjelmien käännösten .po-tiedostoista. Gnomen nykyisiä käännöksiä esimerkiksi voi tarkastella webissä osoitteessa http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gtp/status/. Vakiintumattomilta tuntuvat epävarmat käännökset mieluummin alkukielisinä tai mukautettuina kuin väkisin väännettyinä.

*) Ohjelmien tulosteiden ja käyttöliittymäkomponenttien tekstien tulisi tarkoin vastata ohjelman antamaa asua koska muulloin se aiheuttaa varmasti sekaannusta. Varmaankin on parasta pyrkiä käyttämään myös ohjelmia suomenkielisillä asetuksilla niin usein kun se on mahdollista. En tiedä pitäisikö myös englanninkieliset asut mainita niille jotka välttämättä haluavat käyttää englanninkielisiä asetuksia (mutta silti lukea suomenkielistä dokumentaatiota)?

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Kääntäjien howtossa sanotaan, että vain pääkääntäjällä ja varapääkääntäjällä olisi cvs-oikeudet ja varapääkääntäjä saisi käyttää niitä vain, jos pääkääntäjä on estynyt. Silloin kai pääkääntäjä tekisi kaikki muutokset. Vai miten tämä nyt toimii? Näin kai se olisi järkevää toimia jälkimmäiseen.

 

Niin siis niinhän se toimii että pääkääntäjä syöttää ja päivittää kaikki tiedot cvs:ssä, mutta käännöstyöstä tietenkin huolehtivat ne jotka ovat dokumentista vastuussa, esimerkiksi jos nyt SPARC-dokkariin tulisi merkittäviä muutoksia en varmaankaan itse sitä muokkaisi vaan joku muu tekisi näin ja laittaisi muokatun version webbiin tai sähköpostiin ja siitä pääkääntäjä sitten (tarvittaessa tarkistusten jälkeen) siirtäisi sen cvs:lle.

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> [*) Ohjelmien tulosteiden ja käyttöliittymäkomponenttien tekstien tulisi tarkoin vastata ohjelman antamaa asua koska muulloin se aiheuttaa varmasti sekaannusta. Varmaankin on parasta pyrkiä käyttämään myös ohjelmia suomenkielisillä asetuksilla niin usein kun se on mahdollista. En tiedä pitäisikö myös englanninkieliset asut mainita niille jotka välttämättä haluavat käyttää englanninkielisiä asetuksia (mutta silti lukea suomenkielistä dokumentaatiota)?

 

Nyt mennään jo vaikeisiin asioihin. Jos suomenkielinen versio on olemassa, kääntäjän pitäisi asentaa se kaikista dokumentin ohjelmista. Aina se ei edes ole mahdollista. Jätän ainakin toistaiseksi kääntämättä.

----------

## Tii

Tässä on nyt ensimmäinen versio Gentoo Linuxin Työpöytäympäristöoppaasta:

http://koti.mbnet.fi/verity/desktop.html

Joitakin kohtia täytyy vielä muokata, mutta tässä on sentään jotain.

edit: Niin ja tuossa guide.xsl tiedostossa on ilmeisesti kirjoitusvirhe (?):

"Win4Lin-sovellus ajaa Windows-ohjelmia Gentoo Linuxissa natiivein nopeusin."

edit2: Kuinka tarkkana tässä on tarkoitus olla? Onko tarkoitus huomautella kaikesta, josta äikän ope huomauttaisi vai mikä on oikea taso?

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Nyt mennään jo vaikeisiin asioihin. Jos suomenkielinen versio on olemassa, kääntäjän pitäisi asentaa se kaikista dokumentin ohjelmista. Aina se ei edes ole mahdollista. Jätän ainakin toistaiseksi kääntämättä.

 

Ei se sinällään vaikeaa ole että jos asetukset on kohdallaan (kuten esitellään tämän laudan tahmeassa ketjussa) niin 90% lokalisoiduista ohjelmista myös näyttäytyy automaagisesti suomen kielellä jos sellainen on saatavilla. Ainoastaan nämä muutamat suuremmat ohjelmat vaativat erillisen suomenkielisen ohjelman. Mutta niin kauan kun lukijalle on selvää mihin viitataan niin sehän toki riittää ohjeissa.

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Ei se sinällään vaikeaa ole että jos asetukset on kohdallaan (kuten esitellään tämän laudan tahmeassa ketjussa) niin 90% lokalisoiduista ohjelmista myös näyttäytyy automaagisesti suomen kielellä jos sellainen on saatavilla. Ainoastaan nämä muutamat suuremmat ohjelmat vaativat erillisen suomenkielisen ohjelman. Mutta niin kauan kun lukijalle on selvää mihin viitataan niin sehän toki riittää ohjeissa.

 

Automaagisesti suomenkieliset ohjelmat, kuulostaa kauhealta.  :Very Happy:  Ajoin lähinnä sitä takaa, että minulla ei ole minkään kielistä versiota esim. kdestä tai gnomesta asennettuna, enkä mielellään alkaisi niitä yhtä kertaa varten asentamaan, että saisin selville jotain valintojen nimiä (uh!). Tarvittaessa voin sen tehdä hiekkalaatikkooni, mutta se poistaa koneen käytöstäni varmaan 3 päiväksi. Niin ja mikä olisi hyvä käännös howtolle?

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Tässä on nyt ensimmäinen versio Gentoo Linuxin Työpöytäympäristöoppaasta:
> 
> http://koti.mbnet.fi/verity/desktop.html
> 
> Joitakin kohtia täytyy vielä muokata, mutta tässä on sentään jotain.

 

Ensimmäisenä muutama lokalisointiin ennemmin kuin käännökseen liittyvä huomio:

Englanninkielinen ulosjohtava linkki saattaa olla tarpeellista mainita erikseen (tietenkin jos dokumentin nimi linkissä on englantia se indikoi ja tarpeeksi kielen muuttumisesta)

Jos linkin voi lokalisoida se kannattaa tehdä (http://www.google.com -> http://www.google.fi )

Kansainvälisen näppäimistön esimerkkinä suomi on hyvin tehokas, siis fi_FI@euro. Sen voi myös erikseen mainita että suomea käytettäessä tuo on tosiaan pakollinen vaihe.

Muita esimerkkejä voi lokalisoida harkinnan mukaan, minä olen käyttänyt esimerkeissä käyttäjinä pekkoja ja vastaavia.

Gnome-lokalisointiprojektin linja on ettei GNOMEa enää käytetä akronyyminä joten se kirjoitetaan poikkeuksetta muodossa Gnome, vaikka se liittyykin ohjelmien lokalisointiin niin se näyttää varmaan manuaalissakin kauniimmalta (tosin typografian säännöt varmaan ovat toista mieltä).

Tarkastelen kirjoitusvirheitä hieman myöhemmin tarkemmin, muutamia yhdyssanavirheitä moniosaisissa yhdyssanailmauksissa jäi mieleen ensilukemalta ja pari kirjoitusvirhettä taisi olla. 

 *Quote:*   

> edit: Niin ja tuossa guide.xsl tiedostossa on ilmeisesti kirjoitusvirhe (?):
> 
> "Win4Lin-sovellus ajaa Windows-ohjelmia Gentoo Linuxissa natiivein nopeusin."

 

Jep, olen ymmärtänyt että tämä xsl on vain kehityskäyttöön joten tein sen vähän nopeassa tahdissa, mutta korjailen.

 *Quote:*   

> edit2: Kuinka tarkkana tässä on tarkoitus olla? Onko tarkoitus huomautella kaikesta, josta äikän ope huomauttaisi vai mikä on oikea taso?

 

Riippuu tietenkin opettajasta. Alkukielisen dokumentin perusteella voisin kuvitella ettei norminmukainen kielenkäyttö ole ensimmäinen tavoite vaan pikemminkin arkikielinen ilmaisu. Siten siis esimerkiksi pilkkusääntöjä ei kannata seurata sen mukaan mitä koulukirja sanoo, vaan sen mukaan että jakaa virkkeet luettavuudeltaan parhaisiin osiin, sama pätee tietenkin muuhunkin ilmaisuun. Erityisesti tässä ei tavoitella sellaista muotoa kuin akateemisen kirjoittamisen perusteissa tai tutkielmavaatimuksissa  :Wink: 

Tosin minä itse otan useinkin hyvin deskriptiivisen asenteen kielenhuoltoon, jos vaikka vilkaisee kotisivujeni pakinaa suomen kielen ongelmista foorumikäytössä niin ymmärtänee minun lähtököhtäni niin kuin niistä ymmärtää voi. Ehkä liian vapaamielistä näinkin viralliseen ja julkiseen dokumentaatioon, mutta toisaalta kaikki kuulemani palaute lokalisoinneista yleensäkin on ollut sitä, että ne käytetyt muodot ovat normatiivisuudessaan hyvin kaukana oikeasta arkikielenkäytöstä.

Olisi varmaan aika kirjoittaa tarinaa webbisivublogiin kun juttua taas alkaa riittää pyytämättäkin   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Ajoin lähinnä sitä takaa, että minulla ei ole minkään kielistä versiota esim. kdestä tai gnomesta asennettuna, enkä mielellään alkaisi niitä yhtä kertaa varten asentamaan, että saisin selville jotain valintojen nimiä (uh!). Tarvittaessa voin sen tehdä hiekkalaatikkooni, mutta se poistaa koneen käytöstäni varmaan 3 päiväksi.

 

Tarkistajat voinevat myös ottaa selvää näistä tarvittaessa. Tai varmaan teidän yliopistollannekin on linuxeja, niistähän voi todennäköisesti vilkaista tarvittaessa vaikka etänä 

 *Quote:*   

> Niin ja mikä olisi hyvä käännös howtolle?

 

Muistaakseni Tldp.org käyttää HOWTO:a sellaisenaan, jossain on tainnut joskus olla joku KUINKA tai vastaava, mutta kunhan siitä tarkoitus selviää niin se riittää.

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensimmäisenä muutama lokalisointiin ennemmin kuin käännökseen liittyvä huomio:

 

Ehkä ongelma onkin siinä, että olen kyllä kääntänyt jonkin verran, mutta en varsinaisesti lokalisoinut, enkä tiedä sen tapoja. No, kohtuudella senkin oppii.

 *Quote:*   

> Englanninkielinen ulosjohtava linkki saattaa olla tarpeellista mainita erikseen (tietenkin jos dokumentin nimi linkissä on englantia se indikoi ja tarpeeksi kielen muuttumisesta)

 

Joissain tilanteissa on vaikea sanoa, kun ei tiedä tuleeko opas suomeksi, mutta useimmiten oletin, että tulee. Joihinkin linkkeihin voisi tuon lisätä, mutta en laittanut mihinkään, kun en ollut varma, onko se tapana. Tuossa oppaassa muuten neuvotaan lukemaan lisätietoja ko. oppaasta vielä linkin kera. Mikähän siinä on ideana?

 *Quote:*   

> Jos linkin voi lokalisoida se kannattaa tehdä (http://www.google.com -> http://www.google.fi )

 

Se olikin alunperin niin, mutta en ollut varma, voiko tuollaisia muutoksia tehdä. Vastailuudessa teen niin, jos se on suositeltavaa

 *Quote:*   

> Kansainvälisen näppäimistön esimerkkinä suomi on hyvin tehokas, siis fi_FI@euro. Sen voi myös erikseen mainita että suomea käytettäessä tuo on tosiaan pakollinen vaihe.

 

Ok. Eli siis yleisesti ottaen oppaan muuttaminen vähäisesti niin, että se on "suomiystävällisempi" on hyväksyttävää ja jopa suotavaa? 

 *Quote:*   

> Muita esimerkkejä voi lokalisoida harkinnan mukaan, minä olen käyttänyt esimerkeissä käyttäjinä pekkoja ja vastaavia.

 

Korjataan.

 *Quote:*   

> Gnome-lokalisointiprojektin linja on ettei GNOMEa enää käytetä akronyyminä joten se kirjoitetaan poikkeuksetta muodossa Gnome, vaikka se liittyykin ohjelmien lokalisointiin niin se näyttää varmaan manuaalissakin kauniimmalta (tosin typografian säännöt varmaan ovat toista mieltä).

 

Korjataan. Onko jossain listaa vastaavista asioista (en ole ainakaan huomannut)?

 *Quote:*   

> Tarkastelen kirjoitusvirheitä hieman myöhemmin tarkemmin, muutamia yhdyssanavirheitä moniosaisissa yhdyssanailmauksissa jäi mieleen ensilukemalta ja pari kirjoitusvirhettä taisi olla. 
> 
> Jep, olen ymmärtänyt että tämä xsl on vain kehityskäyttöön joten tein sen vähän nopeassa tahdissa, mutta korjailen.

 

Moniosaiset yhdyssanat tahtovat olla minulle ongelmallisia, kun en tiedä kaikkia niihin liittyviä sääntöjä, ja joskus ne tulevat vähän arpapelillä. Mikäli asiaanliittyvää referenssimateriaalia löytyy, saa jakaa. Kirjoitusvirheille taas tahdon tulla vähän sokeaksi omassa tekstissäni, vaikka niitä jonkinverran jo korjailinkin, joten niitä voi odottaa tulevaisuudessakin jossain määrin.

 *Quote:*   

> Riippuu tietenkin opettajasta. Alkukielisen dokumentin perusteella voisin kuvitella ettei norminmukainen kielenkäyttö ole ensimmäinen tavoite vaan pikemminkin arkikielinen ilmaisu. Siten siis esimerkiksi pilkkusääntöjä ei kannata seurata sen mukaan mitä koulukirja sanoo, vaan sen mukaan että jakaa virkkeet luettavuudeltaan parhaisiin osiin, sama pätee tietenkin muuhunkin ilmaisuun. Erityisesti tässä ei tavoitella sellaista muotoa kuin akateemisen kirjoittamisen perusteissa tai tutkielmavaatimuksissa 
> 
> Tosin minä itse otan useinkin hyvin deskriptiivisen asenteen kielenhuoltoon, jos vaikka vilkaisee kotisivujeni pakinaa suomen kielen ongelmista foorumikäytössä niin ymmärtänee minun lähtököhtäni niin kuin niistä ymmärtää voi. Ehkä liian vapaamielistä näinkin viralliseen ja julkiseen dokumentaatioon, mutta toisaalta kaikki kuulemani palaute lokalisoinneista yleensäkin on ollut sitä, että ne käytetyt muodot ovat normatiivisuudessaan hyvin kaukana oikeasta arkikielenkäytöstä.
> 
> Olisi varmaan aika kirjoittaa tarinaa webbisivublogiin kun juttua taas alkaa riittää pyytämättäkin  

 

Itse kirjoitan yleensä tekstiä mahdollisimman kielioppisääntöjen mukaan sikäli, kun niitä osaan. Esimerkiksi pilkkuvirheet ja me mennään tyyliset taivutukset sattuvat helposti silmään, vaikka niitä kyllä itsekin joskus teen.

Katsoin vastavuoroisesti käännöksiäsi pika-asennusoppaasta sekä x86 käsikirjan hakemistosta, ja sielläkin näytti olevan muutama pieni kirjoitusvirhe, mm. kappaleeassa. Lisäksi silmiini pisti pilkkujen puute monissa paikoissa joihin olisin sellaisen itse pistänyt (mm. "Verkkoasetukset on tehtävä jos haluataan asentaa Gentoo käyttäen internettiä." (päälause ja sivulause + kirjoitusvirhe)). Vaikka tuollainen pilkkujen puute ei sinällään paljoa huononna tekstin luettavuutta, lisäisin miellelläni muutamia pilkkuja sinne, missä niitä kuuluisi olla. Katson myös varsinaista opasta, kunhan ehdin.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Joissain tilanteissa on vaikea sanoa, kun ei tiedä tuleeko opas suomeksi, mutta useimmiten oletin, että tulee. Joihinkin linkkeihin voisi tuon lisätä, mutta en laittanut mihinkään, kun en ollut varma, onko se tapana. Tuossa oppaassa muuten neuvotaan lukemaan lisätietoja ko. oppaasta vielä linkin kera. Mikähän siinä on ideana?

 

Niin tosiaan, ne oppaiden nimet pitää päivittää suomalaisiin vastaaviin silloin kun sellaiset löytyvät ja linkit päivittää samaten. Mutta esimerkiksi developerWorksin artikkelit pysynevät englanninkielisinä vielä pitkäänkin. Sitä erästä linkkiä minäkin hieman ihmettelin, lieköhän se tullut sinne siinä yhteydessä kun opasta on muokattu käsikirjan osaksi tai suunniteltu sitä, mutta virheeltä se ainakin tuntuisi.

 *Quote:*   

> Se [lokalisoitu linkki] olikin alunperin niin, mutta en ollut varma, voiko tuollaisia muutoksia tehdä. Vastailuudessa teen niin, jos se on suositeltavaa

 

Luulisin että se on kannattavin ratkaisu niin kauan kun se on selvästi mahdollista, googlehan tosin lokalisoituu itsestäänkin suomeksi jos selaimen asetukset ovat kohdallaan. Joissakin kohdissa voisi minusta olla jopa järkevää viitata vastaavan informaation sisältävään suomenkieliseen dokumenttiin jos sellainen löytyy, ei se haitallistakaan yleensä ole.

 *Quote:*   

> Eli siis yleisesti ottaen oppaan muuttaminen vähäisesti niin, että se on "suomiystävällisempi" on hyväksyttävää ja jopa suotavaa? 

 

Kyllä. Se kun on suomessa vielä varsin helppoa kun maa ja kieli ja kulttuuri ovat selkeän yhtenäisiä niin ongelmia ei helposti synny (verrattuna vaikka satunnaisiin en_US- vs. en_GB-otteluihin).

 *Quote:*   

> Korjataan. Onko jossain listaa vastaavista asioista (en ole ainakaan huomannut)?

 

Projektien sivuilla lähinnä mainitaan yleensä, ei mikään erityisen tärkeä asia mutta satuinpahan tietämään tuon Gnomesta. Gnome-fi.org, kde-fi.org ja lokalisointi.org taitavat tällä hetkellä sisältää tärkeimmät ohjeistukset vapaaohjelmistojen lokalisoinneista.

 *Quote:*   

> Moniosaiset yhdyssanat tahtovat olla minulle ongelmallisia, kun en tiedä kaikkia niihin liittyviä sääntöjä, ja joskus ne tulevat vähän arpapelillä.

 

Lopultahan siinä onkin jonkin verran pelivaraa mitkä sanat yhdyssanoiksi kirjoitetaan ja mitkä erikseen. Muuta materiaalia en tiedä vapaasti saatavilla olevan kuin tuon kielitoimiston webbisivuston http://www.kotus.fi/kielitoimisto.

 *Quote:*   

> Katsoin vastavuoroisesti käännöksiäsi pika-asennusoppaasta sekä x86 käsikirjan hakemistosta, ja sielläkin näytti olevan muutama pieni kirjoitusvirhe, mm. kappaleeassa. Lisäksi silmiini pisti pilkkujen puute monissa paikoissa joihin olisin sellaisen itse pistänyt (mm. "Verkkoasetukset on tehtävä jos haluataan asentaa Gentoo käyttäen internettiä." (päälause ja sivulause + kirjoitusvirhe)). Vaikka tuollainen pilkkujen puute ei sinällään paljoa huononna tekstin luettavuutta, lisäisin miellelläni muutamia pilkkuja sinne, missä niitä kuuluisi olla.

 

Joissain tuollaisissa tapauksissa tosiaan pilkku saattaisi selkiyttää ajatusta, joskus olen päättänyt jättää sen pois ihan silläkin perusteella, että kielioppisäännötkin sen muutaman sana mittaisisssa sivulauseissa sallivat. Mutta tosiaan kannattaa tarkistusvaiheessa huomioida kaikki tuollaiset, varmaan suurempi osa niistä on kuitenkin huolimattomuutta kuin harkittuja ratkaisuja.

----------

## Tii

Mitenkäs tilanne jossa pyydetään lähettämään omia ehdotuksiaa oppaaseen? En tiedä onko vastaanottavassa päässä ketään, joka puhuu suomea (olettaisin, että vastaanottaja ei ainakaan). Olisiko silloin parasta pistää vain huomautus, että kannattaa lähettää englanniksi, vai voisiko tuon jotenkin hoitaa niin, että se onnistuisi suomeksikin?

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Mitenkäs tilanne jossa pyydetään lähettämään omia ehdotuksiaa oppaaseen? En tiedä onko vastaanottavassa päässä ketään, joka puhuu suomea (olettaisin, että vastaanottaja ei ainakaan). Olisiko silloin parasta pistää vain huomautus, että kannattaa lähettää englanniksi, vai voisiko tuon jotenkin hoitaa niin, että se onnistuisi suomeksikin?

 

Minä kirjoitin ainakin tuonne footerin transformaatioon jotta Kysymykset, kommentit ja korjaukset sähköpostilla osoitteeseen www@gentoo.org, käännösvirheistä osoitteeseen  flammie@gnome-fi.org, jokainen voi tietenkin harkinnan mukaan pyytää ehdotuksia ko. dokumentista omaan osoitteeseensa. Jossain vaiheessa voisi tosin konsultoida doc-projektia tästä, voihan se olla että yleisesti halutaan tallentaa kaikki ongelmat myös bugzillaan tai vastaavaa. Toisaalta jos raportit pyytää omaan osoitteeseensa niin kyllähän ne sieltä sitten aina etenevät johonkin suuntaan jos niin tarvitaan.

Jaa voisinpa itsekin lisätä kyllä tuohon huomautukseen sen että englanniksi pitää tosiaan ilmoittaa virheistä yleensä.

----------

## Flammie

Toisen osan vedos: http://flammie.dyndns.org/tmp/gentoo/handbook/hb_part2_chap0.html

Kirjoitusvirheitä on varmasti jonkin verran kuten muitakin virheitä. Mittavammat tarkistukset olisivat nyt ihan tehokkaita vaikkapa käsikirjan kannalta, päivittelen toki nuo tässä piakkoin ajan tasallekin. 

Kiinnostaako lokalisoijista joitakin muuten ottaa osaa tuohon Turun lokalisointityöpajaan, minä nimittäin ainakin mietin osallistumista ja ajattelin että tilannetta voisi mahdollisesti hyväksikäyttää jonkinlaisen käännösmekaniikan ja muiden yleisten asioiden organisointiin jos sellainen olisi vaikka tarpeen. 

Seuraavaksi aion kääntämisen sijaan kasata omille kotisivuilleni jonkinlaisen osion gentoon kääntämisestä, pääpainoksi varmaan tulee siihen tosin tarinointini omasta käännöksestäni, mutta voisin siihen sivuun kasata jonkinlaiset projektisivut josta tuoreimpia käännöksiä sorsineen saisi ja jossa olisi vaikkapa infoa ja listausta ongelmallisista käännöksistä ja niin edelleen.

Mutta nyt siirryn kohti lukukauden toiseksi viimeistä matematiikan luentoa   :Razz: 

----------

## jounihat

Pääseekö tähän porukkaan mukaan? Lueskelin noita suomennoksia, ja minulla olisi joitakin tyyliin liittyviä seikkoja huomautettavina.

Esimerkiksi "Lienee tarpetoonta sanoa, että Gentoo Linuxin täytyy olla asennettuna" voitaisiin ilmaista "Lienee tarpeetonta sanoa, että toimiakseen Gentoo Linuxin täytyy olla asennettuna"

(yksi kirjoitusvirhe ja sana toimiakseen)

Myös vähän myöhemmin kohta "Kannattaisi lukea kappale Portage ja Ohjelmistot Gentoon Käsikirjasta, mutta kiireiset voivat vain kirjoittaa:" voisi olla ehkä muotoa "Kannattaa lukea kappale Portage ja Ohjelmistot Gentoon Käsikirjasta, mutta jos olet kiireinen, tarvitsee sinun kirjoittaa vain:"

Edellisen voi myös halkaista kahdeksi erilliseksi lauseeksi. Noitahan riittää.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Toisen osan vedos: http://flammie.dyndns.org/tmp/gentoo/handbook/hb_part2_chap0.html

 

Pari juttua: eka lause voisi olla mieluummin muotoa "Tässä osiossa kerrotaan, kuinka Gentoota käytetään: miten asennat ohjelmistoja, muutat muuttujia..."

Toinen juttu: USE-asetuksissa käytät sanaa "opitaan", kun taas seuraavassa portage-tsydeemin tekstissä sana on "opimme". Muoto "opimme" on oikein, mutta vielä sulavampi olisi muoto "opit" tai "saat selville".

En viitsi käydä kaikkia tekstejä läpi, koska muotoseikkojen listaaminen foorumille on erittäin epäkäytännöllistä.

edit: Minusta Portage voitaisiin suomentaa ohjelmistohakemistoksi ja Portagetree ohjelmistopuuksi.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Pari juttua: eka lause voisi olla mieluummin muotoa "Tässä osiossa kerrotaan, kuinka Gentoota käytetään: miten asennat ohjelmistoja, muutat muuttujia..."

 

Tuo tökkäsi kyllä silmään itsellenikin kun tuota käännöstä katsoin. Korjaillaan. Ilmeisesti tuo teksti on lähtöisin siitä erillisestä indeksisivusta minkä käänsin ihan ensimmäisenä ykkösosan ohella.

 *Quote:*   

> Toinen juttu: USE-asetuksissa käytät sanaa "opitaan", kun taas seuraavassa portage-tsydeemin tekstissä sana on "opimme". Muoto "opimme" on oikein, mutta vielä sulavampi olisi muoto "opit" tai "saat selville".

 

Myönnettäköön, tasapainoilin hieman tässä asiassa useammassakin paikassa. Ongelman ytimessä on tietenkin englannin you-passiivi vs. you joka osoittelee käyttäjää, kummassakaan tapauksessa suomen kielessä ei kuulosta kovin järkevältä puhua että "sinä teet" tms. Ratkaisin asiaa hieman siihen muotoon että suorat ohjeistukset annettaisiin ainoastaan yksikön toisessa (imperatiivissa) ja muutoin kuvailumuodoksi sopii passiivi, tai ainakin minusta myös monikon ensimmäinen (joka myös lipsuu aika usein imperatiiviksi kun kääntää liian suoraan englantia, ehkä se sitten kuulostaa huonolta suomelta). 

Toinen vastaava muotoseikka on se kun oppaassa toisinaan kerrotaan kuinka "me olemme ajatelleet sinun parastasi ja tehneet sitä sun tätä" niin se taas vaikuttaa suorana käännöksenä aikamoiselta tv-shop-tekstiltä, 

 *Quote:*   

> En viitsi käydä kaikkia tekstejä läpi, koska muotoseikkojen listaaminen foorumille on erittäin epäkäytännöllistä.

 

Formaatti- ja käytäntöehdotuksia otetaan vastaan. Postituslista, gentoo-fi@g.o tai mahdollisesti jopa yleinen lokalisointi-laatu voisi olla mahdollinen. Tämä voisi olla siinäkin tehokasta että modernit sähköpostiohjelmat toisaalta jopa tukevat merkkausta joten muutosehdotukset voisi esittää suoraan sinne minne ne tulevat. Mutta toisaalta en minä näkisi tätäkään foorumia huonona viestimenä, tämä on vieläpä selkeästi julkinen siten että loppukäyttäjät pääsevät arvostelemaan.

Tietenkin välittömään vuorovaikutukseen pääsee jos ottaa vaikkapa yhteyttä irkitse. Erinäisilllä #gentoo-fi-kanavilla on aika paljonkin liikennettä joten tarvittaessa voinee lohkoa vaikkapa #gentoo-doc-fi:n Freenodelta. Minut saa lähes aina kiinni IRCnetistä ja Freenodelta -- ja joskus muistakin verkoista -- nimimerkillä Flammie. Näin työvuoron aikaan  saavutettavampi nick on HumFlamm, mutten seuraa sitäkään niin hirveän tarkasti kun pitää jotain tehdäkin täällä-

 *Quote:*   

> edit: Minusta Portage voitaisiin suomentaa ohjelmistohakemistoksi ja Portagetree ohjelmistopuuksi.

 

Voisi olla, trendi taitaa muissakin lokalisoinneissa olla se ettei nimiä toistella jatkuvasti vaan määritetään vain tuo toiminto, kuten nyt esimerkiksi ohjelmien valikoista tai tietoja-dialogeista voi havaita.

Kiitos palautteesta, lisääkin mielellään missä formaatissa se sopiikaan.

----------

## Flammie

Aha, olin näemmä ensimmäisellä kerralla epähuomiossa ohittanut ensimmäisen viestisi.

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Pääseekö tähän porukkaan mukaan?

 

Kyllä tietenkin, kaikki apu on oikein tervetullutta kuten avoimissa projekteissa yleensäkin.

 *Quote:*   

> Esimerkiksi "Lienee tarpetoonta sanoa, että Gentoo Linuxin täytyy olla asennettuna" voitaisiin ilmaista "Lienee tarpeetonta sanoa, että toimiakseen Gentoo Linuxin täytyy olla asennettuna"

 

Korjailin hieman noita ja päivitin dokumentit ajan tasalle, laitan nuo sitten kerralla palvelimelle kunhan olen kääntänyt loputkin.

 *Quote:*   

> Myös vähän myöhemmin kohta "Kannattaisi lukea kappale Portage ja Ohjelmistot Gentoon Käsikirjasta, mutta kiireiset voivat vain kirjoittaa:" voisi olla ehkä muotoa "Kannattaa lukea kappale Portage ja Ohjelmistot Gentoon Käsikirjasta, mutta jos olet kiireinen, tarvitsee sinun kirjoittaa vain:"

 

Korjailin.

----------

## Tii

Nuo edelliset näyttivät olevan desktop guidesta, joten onko siihen nyt tullut jotain muutoksia, mitä en ole nähnyt? Meinasin nimittäin alkaa säätämään sitä lisää, kun sain viimein harkkatyön palautettua, mutta ei kai siinä ole mitään järkeä, jos sitä on jo muuteltu.

edit: Ja piti sanoa, että toinen muutos oli selvästi parempaan suuntaan, mutta kielikorvaani ensimmäinen muutos kuulostaa ihan yhtä huonolta kuin alkuperäinen.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Nuo edelliset näyttivät olevan desktop guidesta, joten onko siihen nyt tullut jotain muutoksia, mitä en ole nähnyt? Meinasin nimittäin alkaa säätämään sitä lisää, kun sain viimein harkkatyön palautettua, mutta ei kai siinä ole mitään järkeä, jos sitä on jo muuteltu.

 

Uhm, greppasin tosiaan vain tuon hakemiston noiden muutosten mukaan, jos ne haettuihin html:iin vain osuivat niin ne eivät vielä merkittävästi vaikuta tosiaan  :Wink: 

Jatka siis ihmeessä työsi parissa, ja olisin myös kiinnostunut kuulemaan jonkin laista mielipidettä siihen josko tarkistusmekaniikka kaipaa tarkistusta vaikkapa nyt sitten postituslistan suuntaan?

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Jatka siis ihmeessä työsi parissa, ja olisin myös kiinnostunut kuulemaan jonkin laista mielipidettä siihen josko tarkistusmekaniikka kaipaa tarkistusta vaikkapa nyt sitten postituslistan suuntaan?

 

Työtä tämä kääntäminen tosiaan on, mutta täytyy sanoa, että tämä voittaa tietojärjestelmien suunnittelun harjoitustyön säätämisen sata-nolla.  :Smile:  Postituslista voisi muuten olla hyvä. Tälläinen yksi ketju tahtoo mennä helposti sekaiseksi, jos täällä aletaan säätämään kaikkea. Voisihan tänne aina pistää huomautuksen, jos on tullut jotain uutta.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Työtä tämä kääntäminen tosiaan on, mutta täytyy sanoa, että tämä voittaa tietojärjestelmien suunnittelun harjoitustyön säätämisen sata-nolla. 

 

Minun urakkani tällä hetkellä edelleen onkin tietorakenteiden ja algoritmien harkkatyö, se tosin on vähintään yhtä mielenkiintoista kuin lokalisointikin 

 :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> Postituslista voisi muuten olla hyvä. Tälläinen yksi ketju tahtoo mennä helposti sekaiseksi, jos täällä aletaan säätämään kaikkea. Voisihan tänne aina pistää huomautuksen, jos on tullut jotain uutta.

 

Lähetänpä dokumentointilistalle kyselyn ja tilannepäivityksen jota pyydettiin samalla. 

Onnistuinpa muuten eilen työvuoron lopuksi synkkaamaan oman koneeni suomenkielisen handbookin englanninkielisellä versiolla, toivottavasti ensi viikolla pääsee vielä samalle koneelle vaikka työt on jo loppu.

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Minun urakkani tällä hetkellä edelleen onkin tietorakenteiden ja algoritmien harkkatyö, se tosin on vähintään yhtä mielenkiintoista kuin lokalisointikin 
> 
>  

 

Suunnittelu on sinäänsä mielenkiintoista, mutta se säätäminen hirveän määrän kaavioiva ja listoja kanssa on aika järkyttävää välillä. Itse en ole vielä edes saanut aloitettua tietorakenteita enkä tiedä saankokaan ikinä (pitää yrittää ottaa itseä niskasta kiini). Periaattessa se on kuitenkin hyvin mielenkiintoista. Kävin juuri ohjelmointikielten periaatteet, ja siellä sai uutta perspektiiviä kaikkeen siihen. 

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Lähetänpä dokumentointilistalle kyselyn ja tilannepäivityksen jota pyydettiin samalla. 

 

Ilmeisen hyödyllistä, kun kerran saadaan sitten se postituslista.  :Smile: 

----------

## Tii

Olen taas yhdesti käynyt läpi tuon työpöytäympäristöoppaan ja voin vaikka vannoa, että sieltä löytyy vielä kaikkea ihmeellisyyksiä. Tuosta on kuitenkin ehtinyt tulla jo 2 päivitystä, joten tuo suomenkielinenkin pitäisi varmaan päivittää tässä. Maanantaina on kuitenkin tentti tulossa, joten taidan keskittyä enemmän siihen.

edit: Sellainen kysymys tuli muuten mieleen, että pitääkö rivinumeroiden vastata alkuperäistä dokumenttiä?

----------

## Tii

Sellainen mielenkiintoinen huomio, että ati faq on suoraan työpöytäympäristöoppaassa tai toisinpäin.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> edit: Sellainen kysymys tuli muuten mieleen, että pitääkö rivinumeroiden vastata alkuperäistä dokumenttiä?

 

Minkä rivinumeroiden? xml-transformaatiossa ei ainakaan pitäisi olla mitään edes suhteellista rivinumerovaatimusta, sen sijaan sille xml:lle taidettiin asettaa joitain sisennys- ja vastaavia sääntöjä.

ATi FAQ:n kanssa voisi kyllä olla virheraportin paikka.

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *Derryth wrote:*   edit: Sellainen kysymys tuli muuten mieleen, että pitääkö rivinumeroiden vastata alkuperäistä dokumenttiä? 
> 
> Minkä rivinumeroiden? xml-transformaatiossa ei ainakaan pitäisi olla mitään edes suhteellista rivinumerovaatimusta, sen sijaan sille xml:lle taidettiin asettaa joitain sisennys- ja vastaavia sääntöjä.

 

Noissa muutosjutuissa aina on se rivinumero, jossa kohtaa se muutos on. Sitä vaan mietin, mutta ei kai se muuta tee, kun helpottaa muutettujen kohtien löytämistä. Missä niistä sisennyssäännöistä on tietoa?

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Noissa muutosjutuissa aina on se rivinumero, jossa kohtaa se muutos on. Sitä vaan mietin, mutta ei kai se muuta tee, kun helpottaa muutettujen kohtien löytämistä.

 

Niin tosiaan. Tietenkin myös mitä enemmän alkuperäistä seuraa sitä helpommin pystyy seuraamaan oman dokumenttinsa synkronisaatiota, mutta ei tuo niin aktiivista taida olla ettei sitä vaivaa näkisi.

 *Quote:*   

> Missä niistä sisennyssäännöistä on tietoa?

 

Jaa enpä kyllä nyt niitä löytäisi, ne tulivat itse asiassa kerran irkkikanavalla esille kun joku lähetti uutta dokumentaatiota. Tietenkin jos niiden kanssa ei sen kummemmin temppuile niin se ei varmaan haittaa. Muutamassa kohdassa tosin itsekin rivitin niitä esimerkkejä uudelleen kun suomeksi on vaikeahkoa mahduttaa järkevää kommentointia ja esimerkkiä aina samalle riville.

Luonnostelin muuten jo omille sivuilleni tuota Gentoon käännöksen osiota: <URI: http://flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo-finnish.php >, siinä on nyt käännöksen tilaa ja termejä.

----------

## Tii

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Luonnostelin muuten jo omille sivuilleni tuota Gentoon käännöksen osiota: <URI: http://flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo-finnish.php >, siinä on nyt käännöksen tilaa ja termejä.

 

Näyttää hyvältä. Pitäisi varmaan pistää nettiin tuo vähän säädetty versio tuosta työpöytäoppaasta. Se ei ole vieläkään oikein tip top, mutta muutama muutos on. Pitää vielä katsoa, kunhan saan tentin käytyä.

edit: Hiukan parannettu versio löytyy samasta osoitteesta kuin ennekin eli http://koti.mbnet.fi/verity/desktop.html. Luultavasti muutan vielä sanamuotoja, sillä jotkut eivät edelleenkään kuulosta tarpeeksi sujuvilta.

----------

## jounihat

Alussa: "Kannattaisi lukea kappale..." pitäisi olla muotoa "Kannattaa lukea kappale...".

"Gentoo Linux ei mitenkään suosi tässä käsiteltäviä ohjelmapaketteja, ne ovat tässä vain koska kirjoittaja pitää niistä ja/tai hallitsee niiden asetukset."

Tuossa pitäisi olla puolipiste ja yksi pilkkukin puuttuu: "Gentoo Linux ei mitenkään suosi tässä käsiteltäviä ohjelmapaketteja; ne ovat tässä vain, koska kirjoittaja pitää niistä ja/tai hallitsee niiden asetukset."

Myöhemmässä osiossa 2D kiihdytys ja 3D tuki ovat yhdyssanoja. Eli 2D-kiihdytys ja 3D-tuki (tietääkseni).

". Tällä hetkellä ne eivät vastaa, mutta voin"

Tuo on vissiin vain kesken? Kyseinen lauseentynkä esiintyy ainakin kahdesti keskellä täysin väärää kontekstia.

Eikös KDM ole KDE Desktop Manager, eikä KDE Login Manager? GDM=Gnome Desktop Manager.

Parissa kohtaa olisi sulavampaa aloittaa lause jollakin muulla sanalla kuin "Nyt". "Asenna nyt" on sulavampi kuin "Nyt asenna".

"Tässä kestää hyvän aikaa joten odotellesasi voit vaikka katsoa elokuvan."

Etsi puuttuva pilkku. Pilkkuja ja kaksoispisteitä puuttuu paikoittain muualtakin tekstistä. Kannattaa tarkistaa ne.

"Gnomen asetusten laittaminen on periaatteessa samanlainen kuin KDEn tästä eteenpäin."

Olisiko parempi: "Tästä eteenpäin Gnomen asettaminen muistuttaa hyvin paljon KDE:n asettamista."

"Jos haluaisit mieluimmin graafisen sähköpostiohjelman, asennamme webpohjaisen postipalvelimen..."

Muotoa:

"Jos haluat mieluimmin graafisen sähköpostiohjelman, täytyy sinun asentaa webpohjainen postipalvelin..."

Parissa muussakin kohdassa on käytetty monikon ensimmäisen persoonan muotoa. Me emme tee tässä mitään muuta kuin löhöilemme. Ainakaan minä en aio lähteä asentelemaan kenenkään Gentoo Linuxeja   :Wink: 

"linux- ja windowskoneideni"

"Linux- ja Windows-koneideni"

"Tarkalleen ottaen muuttujan workgroup täytyy vastata windowsverkon työryhmää (Käytän yleensä työryhmää "OLYMPUS", mutta muistaakseni "WORKGROUP" on windowsin oletusvaihtoehto.)"

"Tarkalleen ottaen muuttujan workgroup täytyy vastata Windows-verkon työryhmää (käytän yleensä työryhmää "OLYMPUS", mutta muistaakseni "WORKGROUP" on Windowsin oletusvaihtoehto)."

"Apache webpalvelimesi"

"Apache-webpalvelimesi"

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> "Gentoo Linux ei mitenkään suosi tässä käsiteltäviä ohjelmapaketteja, ne ovat tässä vain koska kirjoittaja pitää niistä ja/tai hallitsee niiden asetukset."
> 
> Tuossa pitäisi olla puolipiste ja yksi pilkkukin puuttuu: "Gentoo Linux ei mitenkään suosi tässä käsiteltäviä ohjelmapaketteja; ne ovat tässä vain, koska kirjoittaja pitää niistä ja/tai hallitsee niiden asetukset."

 

Ehdottaisin jopa "Gentoo Linux - -; ne ovat mukana vain, koska kirjoittaja pitää niistä tai - -". En tiedä tuleeko tässä kontekstista hyvin esille, mutta ilman kontekstia se ei ainakaan ole selvää missä tässä on. Suomessa ei myöskään kauttaviivalla ole mitään vakiintunutta merkitystä mutta 'tai' käy sekä eksklusiivisesta että inklusiivisesta disjunktiosta joten 'ja/tai' on yleensä turhaa kapulakieltä.

 *Quote:*   

> Eikös KDM ole KDE Desktop Manager, eikä KDE Login Manager? En ole varma.

 

Minä taas veikkaisin KDE Display Manageria.

 *Quote:*   

> "Tässä kestää hyvän aikaa joten odotellesasi voit vaikka katsoa elokuvan."
> 
> Etsi puuttuva pilkku.

 

Ja yksi typokin. Tämä on ilmeisesti kaikki Desktop Configuration Guidea koska nyt muistaisin etten ole kääntänyt tällaista. Missäkähän se postituslista tällä hetkellä luuraa, pitänee selvitellä asiaa.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *jounihat wrote:*   Eikös KDM ole KDE Desktop Manager, eikä KDE Login Manager? En ole varma. 
> 
> Minä taas veikkaisin KDE Display Manageria.

 

Totta! Olin vähän epävarma tuosta, mutta sen verran tiesin, että sana "login" ei ala D:llä.

----------

## jounihat

"Gentoo-käsikirjaa on saatavissa seuraavilla kielillä"

"Gentoo-käsikirja on saatavilla seuraavilla kielillä:"

Kaksoispiste puuttui.

"Gentoo-käsikirjan tavoitteena on yhtenäinen dokumentaatio joka kuvaa Gentoon kaikkia aspekteja."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Tämän ansiosta käsikirja on paitsi helpommin ylläpidettävä, myös käyttäjän silmiin yhtenäisempi, etteivät eri alustat näytä eroavilta kohteilta."

"Tämän ansiosta käsikirja on paitsi helpommin ylläpidettävä, myös käyttäjän silmiin yhtenäisempi, sillä eri alustat eivät näytä eroavilta kohteilta."

"Se myös mahdollistaa tehokkaamman selittämsen vaikeissa kohdissa ja helpottaa useampien esimerkkien antamista. Kun ohjeistusta ei tarvitse kirjoittaa kaikkea yhdelle sivulle enää, sen lukeminen etenee sulavammin."

"Se"-sana viittaa edelliseen kappaleeseen, mikä ei ole suotavaa. Lisäksi tuossa on typo. Viimeisestä lauseesta nyt ei sitten ota Erkkikään selvää. Aika ironista lauseen sisällön huomioonottaen.

"Tällä hetkellä toinen osa Gentoon käyttäminen  on valmis ja virallisesti saatavilla."

Toinen osa mitä?

"gentoo-doc postituslistaa"

"gentoo-doc-postituslistaa"

"...tai suoraan lähettämällä sähköpostia Flammielle."

"...tai lähettämällä sähköpostia suoraan Flammielle."

"Vedokset vastaavilla kappaleille ovat jo saatavilla."

Siis täh?

"vastaavilla kappaleilla"

vai

"vastaaville kappaleille"?

"Jos löydät virheitä käsikirjasta niin mene..."

"Jos löydät virheitä käsikirjasta, mene..."

Tuolla on ainakin yksi typo lopussa, ja ehkä pari lausetta voisivat olla tyylikkäämpiäkin, mutta ei nyt lähdetä sen enempää pilkkuja viilailemaan.

Meikäläinen kyllä rehellisesti sanottuna hieman vierastaa tuota "Gentoo-käsikirja"-termiä. Gentoon käsikirjasta kuulostaa jotenkin paremmalta. Mutta hälläpä väliä.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> "Gentoo-käsikirjaa on saatavissa seuraavilla kielillä"
> 
> "Gentoo-käsikirja on saatavilla seuraavilla kielillä:"
> 
> Kaksoispiste puuttui.
> ...

 

korjattu

 *Quote:*   

> "Tämän ansiosta käsikirja on paitsi helpommin ylläpidettävä, myös käyttäjän silmiin yhtenäisempi, etteivät eri alustat näytä eroavilta kohteilta."
> 
> "Tämän ansiosta käsikirja on paitsi helpommin ylläpidettävä, myös käyttäjän silmiin yhtenäisempi, sillä eri alustat eivät näytä eroavilta kohteilta."

 

hmm... korjasin.

 *Quote:*   

> "Se myös mahdollistaa tehokkaamman selittämsen vaikeissa kohdissa ja helpottaa useampien esimerkkien antamista. Kun ohjeistusta ei tarvitse kirjoittaa kaikkea yhdelle sivulle enää, sen lukeminen etenee sulavammin."
> 
> "Se"-sana viittaa edelliseen kappaleeseen, mikä ei ole suotavaa. Lisäksi tuossa on typo. Viimeisestä lauseesta nyt ei sitten ota Erkkikään selvää. Aika ironista lauseen sisällön huomioonottaen.

 

Vääntelin vähän luontevammin ehkä: Tämä käsikirjan muoto myös mahdollistaa tehokkaamman selittämisen vaikeissa kohdissa ja helpottaa useampien esimerkkien antamista. Ohje lienee myös helpompi lukea, kun koko tarinaa ei tarvitse pakata yhdelle sivulle.

 *Quote:*   

> "Tällä hetkellä toinen osa Gentoon käyttäminen  on valmis ja virallisesti saatavilla."
> 
> Toinen osa mitä?

 

käsikirjan toinen osa

 *Quote:*   

> "gentoo-doc postituslistaa"
> 
> "gentoo-doc-postituslistaa"
> 
> "...tai suoraan lähettämällä sähköpostia Flammielle."
> ...

 

Korjasin

 *Quote:*   

> "Vedokset vastaavilla kappaleille ovat jo saatavilla."
> 
> Siis täh?
> 
> "vastaavilla kappaleilla"
> ...

 

Näiden vedokset ovat jo tarkasteltavissa.

 *Quote:*   

> "Jos löydät virheitä käsikirjasta niin mene..."
> 
> "Jos löydät virheitä käsikirjasta, mene..."

 

 *Quote:*   

> Meikäläinen kyllä rehellisesti sanottuna hieman vierastaa tuota "Gentoo-käsikirja"-termiä. Gentoon käsikirjasta kuulostaa jotenkin paremmalta. Mutta hälläpä väliä.

 

Noh, molempia muotoja taitaa löytyä ja kyllä ne sopivilta tuntuvat.

----------

## jounihat

"...miten asennat Gentoon, mitä järjestelmälokia käytät, jne."

Lyhenne "jne." sisältää sanan "ja". Eli pilkku pois.

"Gentoo on rakennettu avoimen ohjelmiston ympärille eikä..."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"(vaikka voit käyttää valmiiksi käännettyjä ohjelmistojakin)"

"(vaikka voit käyttää myös valmiiksi käännettyjä ohjelmistoja)"

Edellisen perusteella olisi olemassa jotain muitakin vaihtoehtoja kuin ohjelmistoja. Vaihtoehdot ovat kuitenkin valmiiksi käännetty tai itse käännetty.

"...tavan tekstitiedostolla..."

"...tavallisella tekstieditorilla..."

Tiedosto asettaa, mutta tiedostolla ei voi asettaa, jos kyse on tiedoston itsensä sisällöstä.

"On eirttäin tärkeätä että ymmärät vaihtoehdot ja valinnat joiden pohjalta Gentoo toimii."

Hui!

"On erittäin tärkeätä, että ymmärrät vaihtoehdot ja valinnat, joiden pohjalta Gentoo toimii."

Kaksi typoa ja kaksi pilkkua puuttui.

"Emme yritä pakottaa sinua käyttämään mitään mikä ei ole tarpeellista."

Pilkkuvirhe.

"Jos sinusta tuntuu toisin olet vapaa lähettämään vikailmoituksen englanniksi siitä."

Pilkkuvirhe. Tuo lause on vähän kömpelö muutenkin.

"Jos sinusta tuntuu, että tämä ei pidä paikkaansa, voit lähettää vikailmoituksen Gentoon kehittäjille. Ilmoitus on tehtävä englanniksi."

jäsennetty=>jäsennelty (?)

"Gentoon asennus voidaan jakaa kymmeneen kohtaan jotka vastaavat kappaleita kahdesta yhteentoista."

Pilkkuvirhe.

"Askeleen 1..." Kaikista noista kohdista puuttuu piste lopusta. Lisäksi siellä on yksi typo.

"Huomaa että..."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"...mutta se on sellainen mitä uskomme valtaosan käyttäjistä valitsevan."

"...mutta uskomme, että sen valtaosa käyttäjistä muutenkin valitsisi."

Nuo sanat "Vaihtoehto" ja "Oletusarvo" voisi heittää sitaatteihin.

"Sellaiset merkitään sanalla Vaihtoehto otsikossa."

"Sellaiset merkitään otsikossa sanalla "Vaihtoehto"." (sori väärää sitaatinkäyttöä)

"Voi ladata ja asentaa joltakin Gentoon LiveCD:ltä (asennuslevyltä)..."

Siis minkä voi asentaa? Tuossakin olisi hyvä käyttää yksikön toista.

"Sen lisäksi on vielä useita väliratkaisuja joissa et käännä kaikkea vaan vain jonkin osan."

Pilkkuvirhe.

tarkasta=>tarkista (?) Yleisemmin käytetty.

"(sekä dokumentointiin liittyvissä, vertaa alkukieliseen versioon käännösvirheiden varalta)"

"(dokumentointiin liittyvissä ongelmissa vertaa käännöstä alkuperäiseen versioon käännösvirheiden varalta)"

"Tämä johtuu siitä että"

Pilkkuvirhe.

"Jos olet epävarma siitä onko vastaantullut ongelma (joka tulee esille huolimatta siitä että olet seurannut ohjeita tarkkaan)..."

Kaksi pilkkuvirhettä.

muin tavoin=>muilla tavoilla

"on kuva valmiista käännetyistä paketeista joita käyttäjät..."

Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu. "valmiiksi käännetyistä"

"GRP rakentuu kaikista paketeista jotka ovat pakollisia täysin toiminnallisen Gentoon aikaansaamiseksi."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Sen lisäksi että siinä on mukana järjestelmän perusta asennusta nopeuttamaan..."

Pilkku puuttuu, ja loppu voisi olla "...asennuksen nopeuttamiseksi...". Tiedä häntä.

"...sinun täytyy asentaa Portagen tilannekuva sen sijaan että synkronisoisit Portagen tuoreimman puun kanssa."

Pilkkuvirhe.

"Tämä ei tarkoita etteikö GRP olisi tuettu kaikilla alustoilla, mutta se tarkoittaa ettei meillä nyt ole resursseja tehdä ja testata GRP-paketteja."

Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> "...miten asennat Gentoon, mitä järjestelmälokia käytät, jne."
> 
> Lyhenne "jne." sisältää sanan "ja". Eli pilkku pois.
> 
> "Gentoo on rakennettu avoimen ohjelmiston ympärille eikä..."
> ...

 

ok. 

 *Quote:*   

> "(vaikka voit käyttää valmiiksi käännettyjä ohjelmistojakin)"
> 
> "(vaikka voit käyttää myös valmiiksi käännettyjä ohjelmistoja)"

 

Korjasin.

 *Quote:*   

> "...tavan tekstitiedostolla..."
> 
> "...tavallisella tekstieditorilla..."

 

Tavan tekstieditorilla sitten, mutta joistain kieliperversioista en luovu   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> "On eirttäin tärkeätä että ymmärät vaihtoehdot ja valinnat joiden pohjalta Gentoo toimii."
> 
> Hui!
> 
> "On erittäin tärkeätä, että ymmärrät vaihtoehdot ja valinnat, joiden pohjalta Gentoo toimii."
> ...

 

Norminmukaisia turhia pilkkuja. Lisättäköön.

 *Quote:*   

> "Emme yritä pakottaa sinua käyttämään mitään mikä ei ole tarpeellista."
> 
> Pilkkuvirhe.

 

Laitetaan.

 *Quote:*   

> "Jos sinusta tuntuu toisin olet vapaa lähettämään vikailmoituksen englanniksi siitä."
> 
> Pilkkuvirhe. Tuo lause on vähän kömpelö muutenkin.
> 
> "Jos sinusta tuntuu, että tämä ei pidä paikkaansa, voit lähettää vikailmoituksen Gentoon kehittäjille. Ilmoitus on tehtävä englanniksi."

 

Tosiaan, vaihdoin.

 *Quote:*   

> jäsennetty=>jäsennelty (?)

 

Ehkäpä? En tällä hetkellä hahmota luontevaa merkityseroa noille, jäsennelty lienee sopivampi tekstin järjestelyyn ja jäsennetty koodin jäsennykseen vai kuinkahan tuo olisi?

 *Quote:*   

> "Gentoon asennus voidaan jakaa kymmeneen kohtaan jotka vastaavat kappaleita kahdesta yhteentoista."
> 
> Pilkkuvirhe.

 

Korjattu.

 *Quote:*   

> "Askeleen 1..." Kaikista noista kohdista puuttuu piste lopusta. Lisäksi siellä on yksi typo.

 

Pistettä ei merkitä listoissa jonka kohdat ovat yhden lauseen pituisia muistelisin. En bongaa edes typoani.

 *Quote:*   

> "Huomaa että..."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.

 

Yksisanaisten lauseiden pilkutuksen uskallan varmasti ohittaa.

 *Quote:*   

> "...mutta se on sellainen mitä uskomme valtaosan käyttäjistä valitsevan."
> 
> "...mutta uskomme, että sen valtaosa käyttäjistä muutenkin valitsisi."

 

Hmm... Koetetaan.

 *Quote:*   

> Nuo sanat "Vaihtoehto" ja "Oletusarvo" voisi heittää sitaatteihin.
> 
> "Sellaiset merkitään sanalla Vaihtoehto otsikossa."
> 
> "Sellaiset merkitään otsikossa sanalla "Vaihtoehto"." (sori väärää sitaatinkäyttöä)

 

En oikein tiedä miten suomen kielioppi suhtautuu lainausmerkkeihin tässä käytössä. En oikein löytänyt mistään viitettä joka sallisi tuollaisen käyttötavan lainausmerkeille, lähin esimerkki oli kieliopillisissa teksteissä sanojen ympäröinti puolilainausmerkein hieman vastaavankaltaisessa tarkoitusdereferoinnissa.

 *Quote:*   

> "Voi ladata ja asentaa joltakin Gentoon LiveCD:ltä (asennuslevyltä)..."
> 
> Siis minkä voi asentaa? Tuossakin olisi hyvä käyttää yksikön toista.

 

"Gentoon voi asentaa monilla tavoin. Voi ladata ja asentaa - -". Olisin aika yllättynyt jos joku ehtisi tuossa vaiheessa unohtaa mistä on kyse, mutta korjataan: Gentoon voit asentaa useilla tavoilla. Gentoon voit ladata ja asentaa joltakin

Gentoon LiveCD:ltä (asennuslevyltä),

 *Quote:*   

> "Sen lisäksi on vielä useita väliratkaisuja joissa et käännä kaikkea vaan vain jonkin osan."
> 
> Pilkkuvirhe.

 

 *Quote:*   

> tarkasta=>tarkista (?) Yleisemmin käytetty.

 

Eip. Tarkistaa= Tarkastaa+Korjata. Tarkasta asia vaikkapa kielitoimiston sivuilta tai lähimmästä suomen kielen sanakirjasta. 

 *Quote:*   

> "(sekä dokumentointiin liittyvissä, vertaa alkukieliseen versioon käännösvirheiden varalta)"
> 
> "(dokumentointiin liittyvissä ongelmissa vertaa käännöstä alkuperäiseen versioon käännösvirheiden varalta)"

 

Korjasin

 *Quote:*   

> "Tämä johtuu siitä että"
> 
> Pilkkuvirhe.

 

"Jos olet epävarma siitä onko vastaantullut ongelma (joka tulee esille huolimatta siitä että olet seurannut ohjeita tarkkaan)..."

Kaksi pilkkuvirhettä.

 *Quote:*   

> muin tavoin=>muilla tavoilla

 

Jopa muutoin. Tai laitetaan muilla keinoilla niin osuu enemmin oikeaan.

 *Quote:*   

> "on kuva valmiista käännetyistä paketeista joita käyttäjät..."
> 
> Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu. "valmiiksi käännetyistä"

 

 *Quote:*   

> "GRP rakentuu kaikista paketeista jotka ovat pakollisia täysin toiminnallisen Gentoon aikaansaamiseksi."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.

 

Lisätty.

 *Quote:*   

> "Sen lisäksi että siinä on mukana järjestelmän perusta asennusta nopeuttamaan..."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu, ja loppu voisi olla "...asennuksen nopeuttamiseksi...". Tiedä häntä.

 

Jotain sellaista.

 *Quote:*   

> "...sinun täytyy asentaa Portagen tilannekuva sen sijaan että synkronisoisit Portagen tuoreimman puun kanssa."
> 
> Pilkkuvirhe.
> 
> "Tämä ei tarkoita etteikö GRP olisi tuettu kaikilla alustoilla, mutta se tarkoittaa ettei meillä nyt ole resursseja tehdä ja testata GRP-paketteja."
> ...

 

Njoo, lisäilty.

----------

## jounihat

 *Quote:*   

> Pistettä ei merkitä listoissa jonka kohdat ovat yhden lauseen pituisia muistelisin. En bongaa edes typoani. 

 

Sitten sinun pitää poistaa tekstistä isot alkukirjaimet, koska askel ei tietääkseni ole minkään teoksen nimi (tai ainakaan sillä teoksella ei ole noin montaa jatko-osaa). Minä kuitenkin ehdottaisin pistettä. Sitten voi sanoa, ettei se ole mikään lista  :Razz: 

"Askeleen 2 jälkeen olet verkkossa Gentoon asennusta varten (tämä askel voi olla vapaaehtoinen joissain tapauksissa)"

Bongaatko?

Äläkä aliarvoi pilkkusääntöjä!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Sitten sinun pitää poistaa tekstistä isot alkukirjaimet, koska askel ei tietääkseni ole minkään teoksen nimi (tai ainakaan sillä teoksella ei ole noin montaa jatko-osaa). Minä kuitenkin ehdottaisin pistettä. Sitten voi sanoa, ettei se ole mikään lista 
> 
> "Askeleen 2 jälkeen olet verkkossa Gentoon asennusta varten (tämä askel voi olla vapaaehtoinen joissain tapauksissa)"
> 
> Bongaatko?

 

Tosiaan. Ei näitä omasta tekstistä ikinä huomaa huolella läpi lukisi.

 *Quote:*   

> Äläkä aliarvoi pilkkusääntöjä! 

 

Yliarvioin vain sääntöä "Jos lauseet ovat lyhyitä, ei pilkkua tarvitse käyttää". Vastaavaa sääntöä ei muuten enää esitetä kielitoimiston pilkkusivulla, muistelin sen sielläkin joskus nähneeni.

----------

## jounihat

Tuo luetteloilmiö esiintyy noissa ohjeissa aika monessa paikassa. Luetteloista pitäisi poistaa isot alkukirjaimet, koska muuten ne eivät ole luetteloita ja vaatisivat siis pisteen loppuun.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Tuo luetteloilmiö esiintyy noissa ohjeissa aika monessa paikassa. Luetteloista pitäisi poistaa isot alkukirjaimet, koska muuten ne eivät ole luetteloita ja vaatisivat siis pisteen loppuun.

 

Noita näkyy pitää vielä tapauskohtaisesti tarkistaa.

----------

## jounihat

Alussa, kun kuvataan x86-alustan laitteistovaatimuksia, sanan "tarvitset" voisi ihan hyvin jättää pois, koska se on aika itsestäänselvyys. Tuolla on lisäksi yksi typo (käytätä)

Onko tuo "Gentoon Minimal LiveCD" vai "Gentoo Minimal LiveCD"?

"Jokaiselle keinolla on hyöty- ja haittapuolensa."

Keinoja kuvataan vain kaksi, joten olisi luonnollisempaa käyttää sanaa "Molemmilla". Totta kai keinoja voi olla useampiakin, mutta seuraavassa lauseessa väitetään, että dokumentaatio listaa niiden hyöty- ja haittapuolet. Tämän dokumentaatio tekee vain noille kahdelle keinolle, ei jokaiselle.

"Aloittamalla stage1:stä pystyt täysin päättämään..."

Siis asennetaanko Gentoo siten, että käydään kaikki staget läpi, mutta järjestyksen voi päättää itse?

"...mutta samalla tyydyt niihin optimointiasetuksiin jotka me olemme valinneet (jotka kylläkin ovat melko tehokkaita ja tarkkaan harkittuja, vakaita mutta laadukkaita asetuksia)."

Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.

"Jos päätät myöhemmin vaihtaa optimointiasetuksia asennuksen jälkeen voit siltikin uudelleenkääntää koko järjestelmäsi uusilla asetuksilla."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Gentoo LiveCD:t ovat käynnistettäviä ja sisältävät riittävän rakennetun Gentoo-ympäristön."

Ovat käynnistettäviä? Siis?

"Niiltä voi käynnistää Linuxin suoraan CD:ltä."

Eli tarvitsen kaksi CD-asemaa, koska niiden CD:iden avulla voin käynnistää Linuxin joltakin toiselta CD:ltä. Not.

"Kaikkilla LiveCD:illä voi käynnistää, asettaa verkon, muokata osiointia..."

Typo, ja minkä niillä CD:illä voi käynnistää?

"Esimerkiksi x86-muoto tästä CD:stä löytyy..."

"tältä CD:ltä"

"Jos tarkastelet lähemmin livecd-hakemistoa huomaat että joillekin..."

Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.

downloadaus=>määrä ladattavaa

"Siltä ei voi käynnistää."

Käynnistää mitä?

"niinkutsuttuja"

Erikseen.

"raakapoltto-asetuksia"

Onko väliviivalle mitään syytä?

"Lue koko kappale ennen jatkamista koska sinulla ei aina ole aikaa lukea toimiessasi."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Tämä asetus useasti löytyy valikosta..."

"Tämä asetus löytyy usein valikosta ..."

"Jollei tätä asetusta tehdä järjestelmä käynnistyy kovalevyltä jättäen CD:n huomioimatta."

Pilkkuvirhe.

"Voit nyt aloittaa tavan käynnistysprosessin oletusasetuksilla painamalla enteriä, tai käyttää LiveCD:n mukailtuja käynnistysasetuksia antamalla ytimen nimen sekä asetukset ja painamalla enteriä."

Yksi pilkku liikaa.

Tuo tavan taisi olla vain jonkun tapa. Mitä murretta se on?

"Ytimen nimi ja asetukset siis?"

Tjaa... onko tarpeellinen?

Äh, pidän paussia.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Alussa, kun kuvataan x86-alustan laitteistovaatimuksia, sanan "tarvitset" voisi ihan hyvin jättää pois, koska se on aika itsestäänselvyys. Tuolla on lisäksi yksi typo (käytätä)

 

Totta, tuo menee nyt paremmin listauksenakin.

 *Quote:*   

> Onko tuo "Gentoon Minimal LiveCD" vai "Gentoo Minimal LiveCD"?

 

Siitä en saanut varmaa selvyyttä tekstistä. Pitäisi varmaankin testata itse CD tietääkseen 'Gentoo Minimal LiveCD' vai 'Minimal LiveCD' se kokonaisnimi. 

 *Quote:*   

> "Jokaiselle keinolla on hyöty- ja haittapuolensa."
> 
> Keinoja kuvataan vain kaksi, joten olisi luonnollisempaa käyttää sanaa "Molemmilla". Totta kai keinoja voi olla useampiakin, mutta seuraavassa lauseessa väitetään, että dokumentaatio listaa niiden hyöty- ja haittapuolet. Tämän dokumentaatio tekee vain noille kahdelle keinolle, ei jokaiselle.

 

2004.0-dokumentaatiossa oli vielä kolme, siitä jäännöksiä lähinnä.

 *Quote:*   

> "Aloittamalla stage1:stä pystyt täysin päättämään..."
> 
> Siis asennetaanko Gentoo siten, että käydään kaikki staget läpi, mutta järjestyksen voi päättää itse?

 

Käytännössä voisi siis sanoa niin että jos aloittaa stage1:stä niin kaikki käydään läpi, mutta jos aloittaa stage3:sta niin stage1 ja stage2 on jo valmiiksi läpikäyty. Mutta jos lukee stage1:n dokumentaatiota niin tuon metainformaation väärinkäsitys ei olisi kyllä ongelmakaan.

 *Quote:*   

> "...mutta samalla tyydyt niihin optimointiasetuksiin jotka me olemme valinneet (jotka kylläkin ovat melko tehokkaita ja tarkkaan harkittuja, vakaita mutta laadukkaita asetuksia)."
> 
> Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.
> 
> "Jos päätät myöhemmin vaihtaa optimointiasetuksia asennuksen jälkeen voit siltikin uudelleenkääntää koko järjestelmäsi uusilla asetuksilla."
> ...

 

Korjattu

 *Quote:*   

> "Gentoo LiveCD:t ovat käynnistettäviä ja sisältävät riittävän rakennetun Gentoo-ympäristön."
> 
> Ovat käynnistettäviä? Siis?

 

Bootable? Käynnistyviä? Käynnistettävissä? Buuttaabeleja?

 *Quote:*   

> "Niiltä voi käynnistää Linuxin suoraan CD:ltä."
> 
> Eli tarvitsen kaksi CD-asemaa, koska niiden CD:iden avulla voin käynnistää Linuxin joltakin toiselta CD:ltä. Not.

 

Olen hieman sokea tämän käännökseni suhteen, ilmeisesti suomennos ei ole ilmeinen sen suhteen mikä "bootable cd" on, joten lisäsin aiheesta tarinaa: [b]Gentoo LiveCD:t[b] ovat käynnistettäviä(bootable) CD:itä ja sisältävät

riittävän rakennetun Gentoo-ympäristön. Tällaista CD:tä käyttäen voit käynnistää

tietokoneesi Linux-järjestelmään suoraan CD:ltä niin että käyttöjärjestelmä 

ladataan käynnistyksen yhteydessä CD:ltä kovalevyn asemesta.

Tällaisen Käynnistyksen aikana laitteisto tunnistetaan ja sopivat ajurit

ladataan. Näitä CD:itä ylläpitävät Gentoon kehittäjät.

 *Quote:*   

> "Kaikkilla LiveCD:illä voi käynnistää, asettaa verkon, muokata osiointia..."
> 
> Typo, ja minkä niillä CD:illä voi käynnistää?

 

Voit käynnistää koneesi miltä tahansa näistä LiveCD:istä sellaiseen tilaan, jossa voit asettaa verkon, muokata osiointia ja

aloittaa Gentoon asennuksen internetistä.

 *Quote:*   

> "Esimerkiksi x86-muoto tästä CD:stä löytyy..."
> 
> "tältä CD:ltä"

 

Uh? 

 *Quote:*   

> "Jos tarkastelet lähemmin livecd-hakemistoa huomaat että joillekin..."
> 
> Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.
> 
> downloadaus=>määrä ladattavaa

 

Jep. 

 *Quote:*   

> "Siltä ei voi käynnistää."
> 
> Käynnistää mitä?

 

Tietokonetta ilmeisesti. Onko ongelma siis siinä ettei tuosta käsitä mitä käynnistetään vai että käynnistämisverbi vaatisi kieliopissa yhden parametrin lisää? 

 *Quote:*   

> "niinkutsuttuja"
> 
> Erikseen.

 

vaikkapa.

 *Quote:*   

> "raakapoltto-asetuksia"
> 
> Onko väliviivalle mitään syytä?

 

Ilmauksen selventäminen mielestäni.

 *Quote:*   

> "Lue koko kappale ennen jatkamista koska sinulla ei aina ole aikaa lukea toimiessasi."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.

 

 *Quote:*   

> "Tämä asetus useasti löytyy valikosta..."
> 
> "Tämä asetus löytyy usein valikosta ..."
> 
> "Jollei tätä asetusta tehdä järjestelmä käynnistyy kovalevyltä jättäen CD:n huomioimatta."
> ...

 

ok.

 *Quote:*   

> "Voit nyt aloittaa tavan käynnistysprosessin oletusasetuksilla painamalla enteriä, tai käyttää LiveCD:n mukailtuja käynnistysasetuksia antamalla ytimen nimen sekä asetukset ja painamalla enteriä."
> 
> Yksi pilkku liikaa.
> 
> Tuo tavan taisi olla vain jonkun tapa. Mitä murretta se on?

 

Niin. Itäsuomea.

 *Quote:*   

> "Ytimen nimi ja asetukset siis?"
> 
> Tjaa... onko tarpeellinen?

 

Paljon tuosta on retoriikkaa karsittu, mutta jotain voinee säilytttääkin. Tuskinpa se kovin väärää on.

----------

## jounihat

 *Quote:*   

> "Esimerkiksi x86-muoto tästä CD:stä löytyy..."
> 
> "tältä CD:ltä"
> 
> Uh?

 

Tieto on CD:llä, ei CD:ssä. Siksi tieto myös löytyy CD:ltä, ei CD:stä.

 *Quote:*   

> "Siltä ei voi käynnistää."
> 
> Käynnistää mitä?
> 
> Tietokonetta ilmeisesti. Onko ongelma siis siinä ettei tuosta käsitä mitä käynnistetään vai että käynnistämisverbi vaatisi kieliopissa yhden parametrin lisää?

 

Kyllä minä ainakin olen kaiken tähän asti tajunnut, mutta tuossa lauseessa on selvä tyylivirhe. "Siltä ei voi käynnistää." Mitä siltä ei voi käynnistää? Lauseet pitää viedä loppuun.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   "Esimerkiksi x86-muoto tästä CD:stä löytyy..."
> 
> "tältä CD:ltä"
> 
> Uh? 
> ...

 

Tuossa kappaleessa tieto ei ole CD:llä eikä CD:ssä vaan verkossa. Siis siten että sen CD:n x86-muodon iso löytyy sijainnista...

 *Quote:*   

> Kyllä minä ainakin olen kaiken tähän asti tajunnut, mutta tuossa lauseessa on selvä tyylivirhe. "Siltä ei voi käynnistää." Mitä siltä ei voi käynnistää? Lauseet pitää viedä loppuun.

 

Entä jos sanottaisiin että Sillä ei voi käynnistää, silloin se vastaisi tuttuja rakenteita yksipaikkaisista verbeistä, eikö totta? Lisäsin siihen kuitenkin kohteeksi tietokoneen kuinka redundanttia se sitten onkaan.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *jounihat wrote:*    *Quote:*   "Esimerkiksi x86-muoto tästä CD:stä löytyy..."
> 
> "tältä CD:ltä"
> 
> Uh? 
> ...

 

*hymiö, jossa mies hakkaa lekalla omaa päätään*

Sain muuten juuri tietää, että sain äidinkielestä laudaturin. Saa onnitella.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Sain muuten juuri tietää, että sain äidinkielestä laudaturin. Saa onnitella.  

 

Onnee. Minä jouduin, silloin kun minä olin nuori, hakemaan älliä uusintakierrokselta kun sitä ennen jäivät eksiimioiksi. Ylioppilastutkintolautakunta on paha   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Tii

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Sain muuten juuri tietää, että sain äidinkielestä laudaturin. Saa onnitella.  

 

Onnea.  :Smile: 

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Minä jouduin, silloin kun minä olin nuori, hakemaan älliä uusintakierrokselta kun sitä ennen jäivät eksiimioiksi.

 

Oletko sinä nyt sitten vanha?  :Surprised: 

Vielä sellainen  pikahuomautus, että säätäminen jatkuu heti, kunhan saan käyttöjärjestelmäni taas pystyyn.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Oletko sinä nyt sitten vanha? 

 

Olo alkaa jo toisinaan tuntua ainakin siltä ja hyvin ironisesti tuollaista lausahdusta tulee jo käytettyä joissakin keskusteluissa luontevasti. Ja jos sen pystyy näkemään ja siitä pystyy puhumaan niin se on silloin tosi, sanoo (kieli)filosofi.

Lokalisointi-Laadulle tuli tänään muuten Debian Installeria ja siellä stage oli asennuksen yhteydessä vaihe. Toimisiko Gentoon stageissakin?

Kääntelin muuten tuota, vielä julkaisematonta, nVidia-opasta, se taitaa olla sivuillani nyt kohdassa http://flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo/nvidia-guide.html

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Lokalisointi-Laadulle tuli tänään muuten Debian Installeria ja siellä stage oli asennuksen yhteydessä vaihe. Toimisiko Gentoon stageissakin?

 

Meinasin aluksi ehdottaa tuota, mutta stagen luonteen huomioon ottaen jopa sana "taso" kuvaisi mielestäni termiä paremmin.

Portagetreen voisi muuten suomentaa ohjelmistopuuksi eikä ohjelmistohakemistoksi.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Meinasin aluksi ehdottaa tuota, mutta stagen luonteen huomioon ottaen jopa sana "taso" kuvaisi mielestäni termiä paremmin.

 

Minä en kuitenkaan pitäisi tasoakaan hyvänä. Oikeastaan sekään ei aivan toimi samoin kuin alkukielinen stage edes asiasisällön tai odotetun mielleyhtymän puolesta.

 *Quote:*   

> Portagetreen voisi muuten suomentaa ohjelmistopuuksi eikä ohjelmistohakemistoksi.

 

Kyllä oikeastaan.

----------

## jounihat

2. Oikean asennusvälineen valitseminen:

" Jos käytät valmiiksikäännettyjä paketteja, 300 megatavua muistia (RAMmia ja swappia yhteensä)"

Iso alkukirjain listassa. RAMmia kirjoitetaan RAM:ia.

3. Verkon asetusten tekeminen:

"Tämä on ainoastaan mahdollista Gentoon Universal LiveCD:ltä."

Se ei ole ainoastaan mahdollista vaan mahdollista ainoastaan.

"Kun asennat Gentoon internetistä saat suoraan ajantasaisen järjestelmän käyttöösi."

Pilkkuvirhe. Lisäksi ehdottaisin "... saat käyttöösi järjestelmän, joka on automaattisesti ajantasalla." Internet kirjoitetaan isolla.

"Asennuksesi pohjautuu uusimpaan Portagepuuhun (pakettikokoelmaan, jonka tarjoamme ohjelmiston hallintaa varten)."

"Tällöin asennuksesi pohjautuu uusimpaan ohjelmistopuuhun..." (ohjelmistopuu-sanan voisi lisätä muihinkin kohtiin)

"Tästä syystä verkkolähtöinen asennusta suositellaan."

Wazaa! Sydämeni itkee verta.

"Joskus tosin ei ole mahdollista tai suotavaa asentaa Gentoota internetyhteys auki."

"Tosin aina ei ole mahdollista tai suotavaa asentaa Gentoota Internet-yhteys auki."

Internet suositellaan kirjoitettavan isolla, koska se on "tietyn tietoliikennejärjestelmän nimi" (tuo pitää tarkistaa nyt kaikista docuista). Internet-yhteys kirjoitetaan väliviivalla.

"Jos asennuksenaikainen verkkoyhteys puuttuu, sinun täytyy ladata Gentoon Universal LiveCD."

"Jos sinulla ei asennuksen aikana ole verkkoyhteyttä käytettävissäsi, täytyy sinun ladata etukäteen Gentoon Universal LiveCD."

"Tällä asennuskeinolla on kuitenkin haittansa, et tule saamaan tuoreinta ohjelmistoa, vaikka erot saattavatkin olla pienet."

"...haittansa; et tule saamaan..."

"Jos haluat asentaa ilman verkkoyhteyttä Universal LiveCD:ltä,..."

"Jos haluat asentaa Gentoon ilman verkkoyhteyttä Universal LiveCD:ltä,..."

"Muutoin jatkat alla verkkoasetusten teolla."

"Muutoin jatka eteenpäin verkkoasetusten teolla."

"Vaihtoehtoinen: Välipalvelimen asetusten teko"

Iso kirjain kaksoispisteen jälkeen pois.

"Välipalvelimen asetukset ovat erittäin yksinkertaisia säädettäviä, tarvitsee vain luoda ympäristömuuttuja joka sisältää välipalvelimen asetukset."

Käyttäkää niitä kaksoispisteitä ja puolipisteitä. Ei niitä tarvitse pelätä.

"Useimmissa tapauksessa välipalvelimen määritys onnistuu ihan palvelinnimeä käyttämällä."

"Useimmissa tapauksissa välipalvelimen määritys onnistuu pelkästään palvelinnimeä käyttämällä."

Huomaa monikkovirhe.

"Esimerkiksi jos käyttäisimme palvelimen proxy.gentoo.org porttia 8080, se tapahtuisi näin:"

"Jos esimerkiksi käyttäisimme palvelimen proxy.gentoo.org porttia 8080, tapahtuisi määritys näin:"

Määritys on liian kaukana, jotta siihen voitaisiin viitata sanalla 'se'.

"Jos esimerkiksi siis HTTP-välipalvelimellamme käytämme tunnusta pekka ja salasanaa f00b_r sanomme:"

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Jos järjestelmäsi on kytketty Ethernetillä verkkoon jossa on DHCP-palvelin..."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Tällä varmistetaan että verkkopaketit pääsevät internettiin ja DNS-palvelin toimii moitteettomasti."

Pilkku puuttuu. Ei internettiin vaan Internetiin.

"Jos verkkoyhteytesi toimii niin voit ohittaa..."

"Jos verkkoyhteytesi toimii, voit ohittaa..."

"Jollei toimi, niin ei voi mitään, pitänee jatkaa säätämistä  :Smile: "

"Jollei toimi, niin ei voi mitään; pitänee jatkaa säätämistä  :Smile: "

Tuossa vähän alkua. Haluaako joku jatkaa?

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> 2. Oikean asennusvälineen valitseminen:
> 
> " Jos käytät valmiiksikäännettyjä paketteja, 300 megatavua muistia (RAMmia ja swappia yhteensä)"
> 
> Iso alkukirjain listassa. RAMmia kirjoitetaan RAM:ia.

 

Ei kai nyt lausuttavia kirjainlyhenteitä mutiloida tarvitse, sehän vain hankaloittaa lukua. Mutta sen sijaan rammista voisin puhua ja seuraisin silloin vielä jotain kielitoimiston ohjettakin... Tai oikeastaan kielitoimisto sallii molemmat mutta kaksoispisteellinen muoto olisi ilmeisesti RAM:ää joka luettaisiin kirjaimittain, mutta koska kukaan ei näin tee, en minäkään sitä vääntele niin. rammia ja swappia, se on tasapainoinen kirjoitusasu.

 *Quote:*   

> "Tämä on ainoastaan mahdollista Gentoon Universal LiveCD:ltä."
> 
> Se ei ole ainoastaan mahdollista vaan mahdollista ainoastaan.

 

Korjattu.

 *Quote:*   

> "Kun asennat Gentoon internetistä saat suoraan ajantasaisen järjestelmän käyttöösi."
> 
> Pilkkuvirhe. Lisäksi ehdottaisin "... saat käyttöösi järjestelmän, joka on automaattisesti ajantasalla." Internet kirjoitetaan isolla.

 

Joo. Internetin erikoista kirjoitusasua en ole ikinä pitänyt kovinkaan perusteltuna, sen taivutuskin menee nimenä kovasti ääntämisasua vastaan, mutta kielenhuolto näkyy edelleen suosittelevan tuota väännöstä niin korjataan (korjailen kyllä Internetit myös neteiksi kielenhuollon suosituksen mukaan, se on sentään kiltimpi muoto vaikka olisikin arkinen)

 *Quote:*   

> "Asennuksesi pohjautuu uusimpaan Portagepuuhun (pakettikokoelmaan, jonka tarjoamme ohjelmiston hallintaa varten)."
> 
> "Tällöin asennuksesi pohjautuu uusimpaan ohjelmistopuuhun..." (ohjelmistopuu-sanan voisi lisätä muihinkin kohtiin)

 

Jep, tässä viittaan vielä Portage Treehen selvyydeksi.

 *Quote:*   

> "Tästä syystä verkkolähtöinen asennusta suositellaan."
> 
> Wazaa! Sydämeni itkee verta.

 

Olkoon sitten verkkoasennusta.

 *Quote:*   

> "Joskus tosin ei ole mahdollista tai suotavaa asentaa Gentoota internetyhteys auki."
> 
> "Tosin aina ei ole mahdollista tai suotavaa asentaa Gentoota Internet-yhteys auki."
> 
> Internet suositellaan kirjoitettavan isolla, koska se on "tietyn tietoliikennejärjestelmän nimi" (tuo pitää tarkistaa nyt kaikista docuista). Internet-yhteys kirjoitetaan väliviivalla.

 

Nettiyhteyttä ei kirjoiteta yhdysmerkillä (ja väliviivaa käytetään vain lukuvälien ilmaisuun. Väliviivan kirjoitusmuotokin on joko m-viiva tai välilyönnein erotettu ASCII-miinusviiva.)

 *Quote:*   

> "Jos asennuksenaikainen verkkoyhteys puuttuu, sinun täytyy ladata Gentoon Universal LiveCD."
> 
> "Jos sinulla ei asennuksen aikana ole verkkoyhteyttä käytettävissäsi, täytyy sinun ladata etukäteen Gentoon Universal LiveCD."

 

Noh, ei noita yhdistettyjä ilmauksia liikaa kannata pelätä, suomen etuhan on tällaisten ilmausten kehittely ettei joutuisi sanomaan asioita noin pitkästi selittäen.

 *Quote:*   

> "Tällä asennuskeinolla on kuitenkin haittansa, et tule saamaan tuoreinta ohjelmistoa, vaikka erot saattavatkin olla pienet."
> 
> "...haittansa; et tule saamaan..."
> 
> "Jos haluat asentaa ilman verkkoyhteyttä Universal LiveCD:ltä,..."
> ...

 

Korjattu.

 *Quote:*   

> "Vaihtoehtoinen: Välipalvelimen asetusten teko"
> 
> Iso kirjain kaksoispisteen jälkeen pois.

 

Tähän tapaukseen en kyllä ole törmännyt ennen; varsinainen otsikkohan on "Välipalvelimen asetusten teko" ja osan "Vaihtoehtoinen:" luulisin toimivan kuten kappalenumeroinnin.

 *Quote:*   

> "Välipalvelimen asetukset ovat erittäin yksinkertaisia säädettäviä, tarvitsee vain luoda ympäristömuuttuja joka sisältää välipalvelimen asetukset."
> 
> Käyttäkää niitä kaksoispisteitä ja puolipisteitä. Ei niitä tarvitse pelätä.

 

Käytän niitä aika paljon yleensä, kuitenkin viimeisin tutkielmaraporttini arvosteltiin jokseenkin sanomalla että puolipisteet ja ajatusviivat kuuluvat kaunokirjallisuuteen: ilmeisesti on siis niin että monet vierastavat niitä asiatekstissä.

 *Quote:*   

> "Useimmissa tapauksessa välipalvelimen määritys onnistuu ihan palvelinnimeä käyttämällä."
> 
> "Useimmissa tapauksissa välipalvelimen määritys onnistuu pelkästään palvelinnimeä käyttämällä."
> 
> Huomaa monikkovirhe.
> ...

 

Korjasin nuokin.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Tai oikeastaan kielitoimisto sallii molemmat mutta kaksoispisteellinen muoto olisi ilmeisesti RAM:ää joka luettaisiin kirjaimittain, mutta koska kukaan ei näin tee, en minäkään sitä vääntele niin. rammia ja swappia, se on tasapainoinen kirjoitusasu.

 

Rammia ja swappia käy, mutta RAM:ia voitaisiin kirjoittaa ihan noin, koska sen saa kirjoittaa joko niin kuin se lausutaan lyhenteenä tai pidennettynä (EU:ta, USA:han). Molemmat tavat ovat yhtä oikein.

 *Quote:*   

> Internetin erikoista kirjoitusasua en ole ikinä pitänyt kovinkaan perusteltuna, sen taivutuskin menee nimenä kovasti ääntämisasua vastaan, mutta kielenhuolto näkyy edelleen suosittelevan tuota väännöstä niin korjataan (korjailen kyllä Internetit myös neteiksi kielenhuollon suosituksen mukaan, se on sentään kiltimpi muoto vaikka olisikin arkinen)

 

Se Internetiä ei itse asiassa ole ääntämisasua vastaan, koska suomen kielessä on erillinen ääntämissääntö kaksoiskonsonanteille (esimerkiksi sanat sydämetön ja kokeilepa lausutaan kahdella konsonantilla, vaikka ne kirjoitetaan yhdellä).

 *Quote:*   

> Nettiyhteyttä ei kirjoiteta yhdysmerkillä (ja väliviivaa käytetään vain lukuvälien ilmaisuun. Väliviivan kirjoitusmuotokin on joko m-viiva tai välilyönnein erotettu ASCII-miinusviiva.)

 

Ok, ok. Väärä ilmaisu. Internet-yhteys kirjoitetaan yhdysmerkillä. Nettiyhteys kirjoitetaan ilman sitä.

 *Quote:*   

> Tähän tapaukseen en kyllä ole törmännyt ennen; varsinainen otsikkohan on "Välipalvelimen asetusten teko" ja osan "Vaihtoehtoinen:" luulisin toimivan kuten kappalenumeroinnin.

 

Putosin kärryiltä, mutta ei se mitään.

----------

## jounihat

3. Verkon asetusten tekeminen:

"Yksinkertaisin tapa asentaa verkkoyhteys, joka ei lähtenyt suoraan käynnistyksestä toimimaan on käyttää net-setup-komentoa: "

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Jos testit toimivat, niin onneksi olkoon, olet valmis asentamaan Gentoon ja voit ohittaa loput kappaleesta jatkaen Kovalevyjen valmisteluun."

"Jos testit toimivat, onneksi olkoon! Olet valmis asentamaan Gentoon ja voit ohittaa loput kappaleesta jatkaen Kovalevyjen valmisteluun."

"Adsl-setup kysyy sinulta ethernet-laitetiedostoa joka on kiinni adsl-modeemissasi,..."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Jos jokin menee pieleen tarkista käyttämäsi käyttäjätunnus ja salasana tiedostosta /etc/ppp/pap-secrets tai /etc/ppp/chap-secrets ja varmista että käyttämäsi ethernet-laite on oikea."

Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.

"Jos ethernet-laitetiedostoa ei ole sinun tulee ladata sen tarvitsemat moduulit, tähän ohjeet löydät Verkkoasetusten käsisäädöstä."

"Jos ethernet-laitetiedostoa ei ole, tulee sinun ladata sen tarvitsemat moduulit. Tähän ohjeet löydät Verkkoasetusten käsisäädöstä."

"(niillä komennoilla mitkä eivät sisältyneet tiedostoon options.pptp)"

"(niillä komennoilla, jotka eivät sisältyneet tiedostoon options.pptp)"

"Mitkä" viittaa koko edelliseen lauseen osaan. Lisäksi pilkku puuttui.

"Jos näet sopivan ajurin verkkokortillesi käytä modprobea sen lataamiseen."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"adsl-setupia (minkä pitäisi nyt toimia)"

"adsl-setupia (jonka pitäisi nyt toimia)"

"Tehokäyttäjille selvitämme kuitenkin miten asennat verkkokortin loppuun asti käsin."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"#  Langattoman yhteyden asettaminen niille joilla on langaton verkkokortti

# Verkkoterminologian ymmärtäminen selvittää mitä sinun tulee tietää verkoista

# ifconfigin ja routen käyttö selvittää kuinka asennat verkkoyhteytesi käsin"

Jokaisesta puuttuu pilkku. Olisi myös kiva, jos kaikista noista listoista otettaisiin ne isot kirjaimet pois.

"Tämä toimii vain jos lähiverkossasi on DHCP-palvelin (tai palveluntarjoajallasi on DHCP-palvelu)."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Jos se puuttuu voit kuitenkin saada laajennukset toimimaan linux-wlan-ng projektin ohjeilla."

"Jos se puuttuu, voit saada laajennukset toimimaan linux-wlan-ng-projektin ohjeilla."

Seuraavalla rivillä on typo "asetusesi".

"Useimpien käyttäjien tarvinnee tarkastella vain kahta asetusta, ESSID:tä (eli langattoman verkon nimeä) tai WEP-avainta."

Jos tarvitsee tarkasella kahta asetusta, miksi niiden välissä on "tai".

"Jos ESSID ja Access Point-osoite ovat jo oikein etkä käytä WEP:iä niin langattomasi on jo toimintakunnossa."

"Jos ESSID ja Access Point-osoite ovat jo oikein etkä käytä WEP:iä, on langattomasi jo toimintakunnossa."

Monessa "jos"-lauseessa näkee tuolla sanaa "niin". Se ei tietääkseni ole koskaan tarpeellinen ja useimmiten vain kömpelö. Joskus se saattaa kyllä parantaa tyyliä.

"Saatuasi langattoman yhteyden toimimaan voit seurata seuraavan kappaleen (Verkkoterminologian ymmärtäminen) ohjeita saadaksesi sen käyttökuntoon, tai käyttää komentoa net-setup kuten aiempana kuvattiin."

Tuon yhden pilkun voisi siirtää toiseen paikkaan.

"Jos tunnet ip-osoitteen, broadcastin, verkon peitteen ja nimipalvelimet voit ohittaa tämän osion ja jatkaa ifconfigilla ja routella."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Aiomme tosin selvittää perustietoutta verkoista, jotka auttavat asetusten tekemisessä."

Verkotko auttavat asetusten tekemisessä?

"Kaikissa tavoitetavissa verkoissa jokaisen laitteen IP-osoite on ainutlaatuinen (ts. jokaiseen koneeseen johon voi saada internetissä yhteyden liittyy ainutlaatuinen IP-osoite)."

Typo ja kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.

"Se osa osoitteesta jonka voi yhdistää ykkösiin kuuluu verkko-osaan, toinen osa on isännän."

"Osoitteen se osa, jonka voi yhdistää ykkösiin, kuuluu verkko-osaan. Toinen osa on isännän."

Periaatteessa sana "joka" viittaa aina vain edelliseen sanaan.

"Eli tässä tapauksessa 192.168.0.14 olisi vielä samassa verkossa, mutta 192.168.1.2 ei enää."

"...ei olisi."

"broadcast on ip-osoite jossa..."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Pystyäksesi surfaamaan verkossa, sinun täytyy tietää mikä laite jakaa internetyhteyksiä."

"Pystyäksesi surffaamaan verkossa, täytyy sinun tietää, mikä laite jakaa Internet-yhteyksiä."

"...on paikannettava palvelu joka osaa muuntaa nimet..."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Siis, seuraavat pitää olla tiedossa ennen jatkamista:"

Seuraavat kohdat?

"Seuraavissa komennoissa korvaa ${IP_ADDR} ip-osoitteellasi, ${BROADCAST} broadcast-osoitteella ja ${NETMASK} verkon peitteellä:"

Tuo lause on aluksi vähän hämäävä, vaikka kieliopillisesti siinä ei mitään vikaa näyttäisikään olevan. "Korvaa seuraavissa komennoissa..." olisi meikäläisen ehdotus.

"Syötä nyt nimipalvelimia seuraavan mallin mukaisesti tiedostoon."

"Syötä nyt nimipalvelimia tiedostoon seuraavan mallin mukaisesti."

"Siinäpä se olisi."

Vedetään vielä vähän pidemmälle:

"Siinäpä se nyt sitten olisi."

"Nyt voimme testata verkkoa pingaamalla jotain internet-palvelinta"

"Nyt voit testata verkkoa pingaamalla jotain internet-palvelinta"

"Jos tämä toimii, onneksi olkoon! Olet nyt valmis asentamaan Gentoon."

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Rammia ja swappia käy, mutta RAM:ia voitaisiin kirjoittaa ihan noin, koska sen saa kirjoittaa joko niin kuin se lausutaan lyhenteenä tai pidennettynä (EU:ta, USA:han). Molemmat tavat ovat yhtä oikein.

 

EU:ta (ee-uuta) ja USA:han (uu-es-aahan) ovatkin oikein, mutta suuraakkosin kirjoitettuna RAM:ää (er-aa-emmää) tai RAMmia tai rammia tulkitsisin ainakin kielenhuollon EU-lyhenteistä< http://www.kotus.fi/kielitoimisto/palvelut/eu_lyhenteet.shtml >.  Itsekin olisin kirjoittanut vielä mahdollisesti RAM:ia ennen kuin etsin aihetta tuolta.

 *Quote:*   

> Se Internetiä ei itse asiassa ole ääntämisasua vastaan, koska suomen kielessä on erillinen ääntämissääntö kaksoiskonsonanteille (esimerkiksi sanat sydämetön ja kokeilepa lausutaan kahdella konsonantilla, vaikka ne kirjoitetaan yhdellä).

 

Kyllä se sinänsä on että suomen kielessä aina joskus toisinaan väitetään kirjoitusasun seuraavan jonkinlaista foneemiperiaatetta, jossa jokaista grafeemia siis vastaisi käytännössä yksiselitteinen foneemi. Sitten kielitoimisto aina toisinaan friikkaa ja keksii poimia jonkin sanan joka on sekä foneemiperiaatetta että totuttua ja laajalle levinnyttä käytäntöä vastaan ja yleensä muutoinkin perusteeton (kuten Interneti ja faraot ja niin edelleen). Sydämet on vakiintunut kieleen sentään aika tunnetuksi ja loppukahdennettujen konsonanttien pituus on lyhempi kuin tyypillisten geminaattojen, joten senkin kirjoittamisena lyhyeksi on perusteita. 

 *Quote:*   

> Putosin kärryiltä, mutta ei se mitään.

 

Niin, siis ajattelin sanan "Vaihtoehtoinen" otsikon edellä toimivan samoin kuin kappalenumeroinnin, siis tavallaan irrallisena liitteenä joka ei kuulu otsikkoon.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *jounihat wrote:*   Se Internetiä ei itse asiassa ole ääntämisasua vastaan, koska suomen kielessä on erillinen ääntämissääntö kaksoiskonsonanteille (esimerkiksi sanat sydämetön ja kokeilepa lausutaan kahdella konsonantilla, vaikka ne kirjoitetaan yhdellä). 
> 
> Kyllä se sinänsä on että suomen kielessä aina joskus toisinaan väitetään kirjoitusasun seuraavan jonkinlaista foneemiperiaatetta, jossa jokaista grafeemia siis vastaisi käytännössä yksiselitteinen foneemi. Sitten kielitoimisto aina toisinaan friikkaa ja keksii poimia jonkin sanan joka on sekä foneemiperiaatetta että totuttua ja laajalle levinnyttä käytäntöä vastaan ja yleensä muutoinkin perusteeton (kuten Interneti ja faraot ja niin edelleen). Sydämet on vakiintunut kieleen sentään aika tunnetuksi ja loppukahdennettujen konsonanttien pituus on lyhempi kuin tyypillisten geminaattojen, joten senkin kirjoittamisena lyhyeksi on perusteita.

 

Krhm! Helsingin kaupungin kankaat. Suomen kieltä ei tosiaankaan missään vaiheessa ole lausuttu niin kuin se kirjoitetaan. Se on vain virheellinen myytti. Se joka sitä myyttiä väittää todeksi, pitäisi passittaa ala-asteelle, kuten jo noiden ng:n ja nk:n ääntämisasutkin kertovat. Kaksoiskonsonantit muodostavat toisen hyvän esimerkin, ja noitahan riittää. Mutta aika aiheen vierestä tämä nyt kyllä on. Tarkistaisitko nuo edelliset lähettämäni korjaukset?

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> 3. Verkon asetusten tekeminen:
> 
> "Yksinkertaisin tapa asentaa verkkoyhteys, joka ei lähtenyt suoraan käynnistyksestä toimimaan on käyttää net-setup-komentoa: "
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.
> ...

 

Korjasin.

 *Quote:*   

> "(niillä komennoilla mitkä eivät sisältyneet tiedostoon options.pptp)"
> 
> "(niillä komennoilla, jotka eivät sisältyneet tiedostoon options.pptp)"
> 
> "Mitkä" viittaa koko edelliseen lauseen osaan. Lisäksi pilkku puuttui.

 

Eli niihin komentoihin. Mitähän tuo koko kompleksilause ympärillä sitten tarkoittanee, kun ei tuo pptp ihan tuttu ole. Korjasin sen kuitenkin noin.

 *Quote:*   

> "Jos näet sopivan ajurin verkkokortillesi käytä modprobea sen lataamiseen."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.

 

 *Quote:*   

> "adsl-setupia (minkä pitäisi nyt toimia)"
> 
> "adsl-setupia (jonka pitäisi nyt toimia)"

 

Ajattelin että se on se koko testausprosessi, johon liittyy tuo *-setup, mikä toimii, komento lienee selkeämpi toimija.

 *Quote:*   

> "Tehokäyttäjille selvitämme kuitenkin miten asennat verkkokortin loppuun asti käsin."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.

 

Tehokäyttäjille selvitämme kuitenkin verkkokortin käsin asentamisenloppuun asti.

 *Quote:*   

> "#  Langattoman yhteyden asettaminen niille joilla on langaton verkkokortti
> 
> # Verkkoterminologian ymmärtäminen selvittää mitä sinun tulee tietää verkoista
> 
> # ifconfigin ja routen käyttö selvittää kuinka asennat verkkoyhteytesi käsin"
> ...

 

Noissa on itse asiassa suuraakkosia aluissa sen takia että ne viittaavat eteenpäin otsikkoihin, niissä olen suoraan lainatessa muulloinkin käyttänyt otsikoiden aluissa nimittäin. Muita isoja kirjaimia ja pilkkuja napsitaan sitten alas sitä mukaa kun edetään tai sitten kunhan seuraavan kerran tarkistan läpi nuo kaikki.

 *Quote:*   

> "Tämä toimii vain jos lähiverkossasi on DHCP-palvelin (tai palveluntarjoajallasi on DHCP-palvelu)."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.
> 
> "Jos se puuttuu voit kuitenkin saada laajennukset toimimaan linux-wlan-ng projektin ohjeilla."
> ...

 

Korjasin

 *Quote:*   

> "Useimpien käyttäjien tarvinnee tarkastella vain kahta asetusta, ESSID:tä (eli langattoman verkon nimeä) tai WEP-avainta."
> 
> Jos tarvitsee tarkasella kahta asetusta, miksi niiden välissä on "tai".

 

Koska tämä on kopioitu alkukielisestä ilman syvempää ymmärrystä. Tarkoituksena on kai että tapauksesta riippuen tarkastellaan joko ESSID:tä, WEP-avainta tai molempia. 

 *Quote:*   

> "Jos ESSID ja Access Point-osoite ovat jo oikein etkä käytä WEP:iä niin langattomasi on jo toimintakunnossa."
> 
> "Jos ESSID ja Access Point-osoite ovat jo oikein etkä käytä WEP:iä, on langattomasi jo toimintakunnossa."
> 
> Monessa "jos"-lauseessa näkee tuolla sanaa "niin". Se ei tietääkseni ole koskaan tarpeellinen ja useimmiten vain kömpelö. Joskus se saattaa kyllä parantaa tyyliä.

 

Naureskelinkin jossain vaiheessa kääntäessäni sitä, miten selkeästi ohjelmoijan kirjoittamat ohjeet tunnistaa rakenteesta: joka toinen kappale on muotoa "if - - then - - else - -", se kääntyy jotenkin tavan mukaan "jos - - niin - - muutoin"  :Wink: 

Tottahan sen paremmin usein ilman sidesanoja saattaa ilmaista, tuo käännös oli vain niin helppo että kiinnitin sen siinä vaiheessa kun törmäsin samaan lauserakenteeseen noin viidettä kertaa.

Mutta myös Access Point -osoite lienee parempi kuin Access Point-osoite.

 *Quote:*   

> "Saatuasi langattoman yhteyden toimimaan voit seurata seuraavan kappaleen (Verkkoterminologian ymmärtäminen) ohjeita saadaksesi sen käyttökuntoon, tai käyttää komentoa net-setup kuten aiempana kuvattiin."
> 
> Tuon yhden pilkun voisi siirtää toiseen paikkaan.

 

Liikaa lauseenvastikkeita ehkä? Kun olet saanut langattoman yhteyden toimimaan, voit seurata

seuraavan kappaleen (<uri

link="#network_term">Verkkoterminologian ymmärtäminen</uri>) ohjeita

saadaksesi sen käyttökuntoon, tai käyttää komentoa

<c>net-setup</c> kuten aiempana kuvattiin.

 *Quote:*   

> "Jos tunnet ip-osoitteen, broadcastin, verkon peitteen ja nimipalvelimet voit ohittaa tämän osion ja jatkaa ifconfigilla ja routella."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.

 

Kah, tuossa on kyllä pilkku minun kopiossani, kuinkas se nyt webistä puuttuu?

 *Quote:*   

> "Aiomme tosin selvittää perustietoutta verkoista, jotka auttavat asetusten tekemisessä."
> 
> Verkotko auttavat asetusten tekemisessä?

 

Noh, ehkä perustietoudesta on enemmän apua.

 *Quote:*   

> "Kaikissa tavoitetavissa verkoissa jokaisen laitteen IP-osoite on ainutlaatuinen (ts. jokaiseen koneeseen johon voi saada internetissä yhteyden liittyy ainutlaatuinen IP-osoite)."
> 
> Typo ja kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.

 

Korjasin. 

 *Quote:*   

> "Se osa osoitteesta jonka voi yhdistää ykkösiin kuuluu verkko-osaan, toinen osa on isännän."
> 
> "Osoitteen se osa, jonka voi yhdistää ykkösiin, kuuluu verkko-osaan. Toinen osa on isännän."
> 
> Periaatteessa sana "joka" viittaa aina vain edelliseen sanaan.

 

Arkisessa kielenkäytössä hieman vapaammin, tosin moniselitteisyyksiä pitää silloinkin välttää. 

 *Quote:*   

> "Eli tässä tapauksessa 192.168.0.14 olisi vielä samassa verkossa, mutta 192.168.1.2 ei enää."
> 
> "...ei olisi."
> 
> "broadcast on ip-osoite jossa..."
> ...

 

Korjasin.

 *Quote:*   

> "Pystyäksesi surfaamaan verkossa, sinun täytyy tietää mikä laite jakaa internetyhteyksiä."
> 
> "Pystyäksesi surffaamaan verkossa, täytyy sinun tietää, mikä laite jakaa Internet-yhteyksiä."

 

Noh, Pystyäksesi surfaamaan verkossa, sinun täytyy tietää, - -. Surfaamisen muistelisin kielenhuollon suositukseksi.

 *Quote:*   

> "...on paikannettava palvelu joka osaa muuntaa nimet..."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.
> 
> "Siis, seuraavat pitää olla tiedossa ennen jatkamista:"
> ...

 

Korjasin.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Krhm! Helsingin kaupungin kankaat. Suomen kieltä ei tosiaankaan missään vaiheessa ole lausuttu niin kuin se kirjoitetaan. Se on vain virheellinen myytti. Se joka sitä myyttiä väittää todeksi, pitäisi passittaa ala-asteelle, kuten jo noiden ng:n ja nk:n ääntämisasutkin kertovat. 

 

Äng-äännehän äännetään kuten kirjoitetaan, kielen ainoat vastaesimerkit ovat lainasanoista, jotka tekevät muutoinkin poikkeuksia, se että yleisessä kielentutkimuksessa on jälkikäteen mielletty äng-äänne yhdeksi foneemiksi (hyvin perustein kylläkin), ei vielä kumoa mitään. 

 *Quote:*   

> Kaksoiskonsonantit muodostavat toisen hyvän esimerkin, ja noitahan riittää. Mutta aika aiheen vierestä tämä nyt kyllä on.

 

Kaksoiskonsonantit muodostavat tulkinnanvaraisen esimerkin, ne sanat mitkä ovat vakiintuneet yksinkertaisiin konsonantteihin kirjoitusasultaan ovat yleensä merkittävästi lyhempiä, minkä takia ne sellaisiksi ovat muodostuneetkin. Mutta kyllähän suomen kielen kirjoitusasu varsin kaukana lausumisesta useinkin on.

Kuitenkin on kyseenalaista lähteä seuraamaan sellaista linjaa jossa uusia vakiintumattomia sanoja ruvetaan kirjoittamaan tarkoituksellisesti vastoin ääntämystä. Ja kielenhuollosta on varsin mukavaa väitellä yleensäkin.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *jounihat wrote:*   Krhm! Helsingin kaupungin kankaat. Suomen kieltä ei tosiaankaan missään vaiheessa ole lausuttu niin kuin se kirjoitetaan. Se on vain virheellinen myytti. Se joka sitä myyttiä väittää todeksi, pitäisi passittaa ala-asteelle, kuten jo noiden ng:n ja nk:n ääntämisasutkin kertovat.  
> 
> Äng-äännehän äännetään kuten kirjoitetaan, kielen ainoat vastaesimerkit ovat lainasanoista, jotka tekevät muutoinkin poikkeuksia, se että yleisessä kielentutkimuksessa on jälkikäteen mielletty äng-äänne yhdeksi foneemiksi (hyvin perustein kylläkin), ei vielä kumoa mitään. 

 

Äng-äänteelle on oma kirjain (jota en nyt juuri löydä näppiksestä). N- ja g-kirjaimet pitäisi siis loogisesti lausua erillisinä, eli HelsiN Gin, mikä olisi todella, todella typerää. Nykyinen käytäntö on kätevä, mutta osoittaa, että myös suomen kielessä on epäsäännöllisyyksiä. Siksi Internetiä ei näytä pahalta. Minusta se itse asiassa näyttäisi hirveältä, jos se kirjoitettaisiin kahdella t:llä.

 *Quote:*   

> Kuitenkin on kyseenalaista lähteä seuraamaan sellaista linjaa jossa uusia vakiintumattomia sanoja ruvetaan kirjoittamaan tarkoituksellisesti vastoin ääntämystä. Ja kielenhuollosta on varsin mukavaa väitellä yleensäkin.

 

Hmm.  Minusta monet kaksoiskonsonanttiset sanat kirjoitetaan loogisesti. Ei ääntämysten mukaan, mutta niin, että ne näyttävät hyviltä ja ovat mukavampia lukea. Avoimuus näyttää enemmän avoimmuudelta kuin avoimmuus itse.

Juu, onhan kielenhuollosta kiva kinastella (varsinkin, kun se ei ole niin vakavaa), mutta Gentoon foorumi lienee vähän väärä paikka sille.   :Confused:   Toisaalta, niin kauan kun tämä liittyy asiaan, eli siihen, miten Internet kirjoitetaan, ongelmaa ei varmaankaan ole.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Mutta myös Access Point -osoite lienee parempi kuin Access Point-osoite.

 

Totta. Jäi huomaamatta.  :Surprised: 

 *Quote:*   

> Liikaa lauseenvastikkeita ehkä? Kun olet saanut langattoman yhteyden toimimaan, voit seurata
> 
> seuraavan kappaleen (<uri
> 
> link="#network_term">Verkkoterminologian ymmärtäminen</uri>) ohjeita
> ...

 

Siinä on vieläkin yksi pilkku liikaa.

Korjasin muuten aikaisemmin tässä samassa foorumissa tuota "Gentoo Linuxin Työpöytäympäristöopasta". Sen korjatun version voisi panna nettiin myös (ja korjata samalla tuosta otsikosta yhden virheen).

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Siinä on vieläkin yksi pilkku liikaa.

 

Niin. Nyt ei ole.

----------

## Flammie

Päivitin nämä käsittelyt tuohon projektisivulleni laatutarkistussarakkeeseen. Nämä kuitenkin ovat riittävän laajamittaisia laatutarkistuspuolelta sikäli, että enää tarvitsee tarkistaa tietojen ajantasaisuus niin dokumentit ovat julkaisukunnossa. Dokumentti on vanhassa tutussa paikassa http://flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo-finnish.php , nyt sisältöneuvoteltuna myös suomenenglanniksi (so. jos selainta ei ole asetettu suomenkieliseksi se hakee englanninkielisen version).

----------

## Flammie

Musta tuntuu vähän että tuon postituslistan joutuu itse kyhäämään jollekin yahoogroupsille. Lähetin pari kyselyä tuonne doc-postituslistalle mutta kukaan ei tunnu joutavan tekemään uutta postituslistaa. Onko ideoita hyvistä ilmaisista postituslistajärjestelmistä? Julkiset arkistot ja riittävän helppo liittyminen riittäisi ominaisuuksista.

----------

## oggialli

Tuota, kelpaisiko vapaaehtoinen suomentaja lisää vielä ? Luulen osaavani englantia melkeinpä loistavasti ja ATK-jargoniakin vähintään hyvin. (tai siis ainakin kaikki forumeilla ja gentoon oppaissa tuntuu taittuvan)

----------

## Flammie

 *oggialli wrote:*   

> Tuota, kelpaisiko vapaaehtoinen suomentaja lisää vielä ? Luulen osaavani englantia melkeinpä loistavasti ja ATK-jargoniakin vähintään hyvin. (tai siis ainakin kaikki forumeilla ja gentoon oppaissa tuntuu taittuvan)

 

Ainahan apu kelpaa, katsele vain tuolta mitä aikoisit tehdä niin merkitään varatuksi ja niin poispäin. Itse olen tällä hetkellä projektin suhteen hieman odotteluvaiheessa noiden postituslistojen kanssa, ajattelin näiden tarkistusten jälkeen kuitenkin kääntää taas jotain.

----------

## Tii

Sellainen statuspäivitys, että olen ollut jo jonkin aikaa ilman kiintolevyä, enkä tiedä milloin uusi tulee maahantuojalta. Kunnes niin käy, en voi oikeastaan tehdä paljon mitään. Käänöksistä on kyllä yhdet varmuuskopiot, mutta en pääse niihin käsiksi ennenkuin saan sen uuden levyn.

----------

## Johto

Ihan vaan sitä kommentoisin yleisellä tasolla, että mitä järkeä on suomennuksista linux käytössä/ohjeissa. Nimittäin totuus on se, että jos ei osaa englantia niin tuskin se linuxin käyttökään oikein suju.

----------

## Mikessu

 *Johto wrote:*   

> Ihan vaan sitä kommentoisin yleisellä tasolla, että mitä järkeä on suomennuksista linux käytössä/ohjeissa. Nimittäin totuus on se, että jos ei osaa englantia niin tuskin se linuxin käyttökään oikein suju.

 

Mutta kun kirjoitetaan suomenkielistä dokumentaatiota, on myös huonomman kielipään omaavilla paremmat mahdollisuudet Linuxin käyttöön.

----------

## jounihat

 *Johto wrote:*   

> Ihan vaan sitä kommentoisin yleisellä tasolla, että mitä järkeä on suomennuksista linux käytössä/ohjeissa. Nimittäin totuus on se, että jos ei osaa englantia niin tuskin se linuxin käyttökään oikein suju.

 

Linuxin käyttö ei vaadi sanaakaan englantia, mutta Linuxin opettelu sen sijaan vaatii. Ei tarvitse tietää, mitä emerge tarkoittaa suomeksi tietääkseen sen käyttötarkoituksen. Totuus on se, että Linuxin käyttö voi sujua aivan mainiosti huonollakin kielipäällä, kunhan ohjeet käännetään tutummalle murteelle.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Sellainen statuspäivitys, että olen ollut jo jonkin aikaa ilman kiintolevyä, enkä tiedä milloin uusi tulee maahantuojalta. Kunnes niin käy, en voi oikeastaan tehdä paljon mitään. Käänöksistä on kyllä yhdet varmuuskopiot, mutta en pääse niihin käsiksi ennenkuin saan sen uuden levyn.

 

Jeps, hyvä että kerroit. Kiirettähän meillä ei ole, eikä tuo infran ylläpitokaan näytä listapyyntöihin vastaavan, joten mietiskelin tässä äskettäin että josko saisimme ydindokumentaation tiivisti kasaan jokseenkin seuraavaa suurta julkaisua varten. 

Omana statuspäivityksenäni voisin julkistaa: saimme http://www.gentoo.fi -domainin[sic] käyttöömme. Kiitos tästä kuuluu Lancelle, joka otti minuun IRCissä yhteyttä ja tarjosi tuota verkkotilaa. Tällä hetkellä siirsin tuonne dokumentaation, sellaisena kuin se nyt minulla on, suoraan juurihakemistoon. Lisäksi kirjoitin noin 2 minuutissa indeksisivun, joka korvautunee virallisella indeksillä. Jos jollain on idea tai muuta miten voisimme myös hyödyntää tätä tilaa (ehkäpä projektin infot juurihakemistoon), sellaisia voisi pohtia myöskin jossain vaiheessa.

----------

## Flammie

 *Johto wrote:*   

> Ihan vaan sitä kommentoisin yleisellä tasolla, että mitä järkeä on suomennuksista linux käytössä/ohjeissa. Nimittäin totuus on se, että jos ei osaa englantia niin tuskin se linuxin käyttökään oikein suju.

 

Mie näkisin tällaisen ihan mukavuusaspektina, kyllä minäkin osaan englantia sen verran että kommunikoinkin sillä ihan sujuvasti, mutta totuus on että ensikielellä on aina mukavampi ja sujuvampi asioida eikä se siitä muutu. Voisin jopa veikata että väärinkäsitykset vähenee jos tuo dokumentti saadaan riittävän tasokaaksi suomennukseksi murjallettua. Onhan se tietty hienoa näin realismin ja inhorationalismin aikana näkyillä, että kaikki maailman kommunikaatio voisi onnistua yhdellä universaalikielellä, osaavathan kaikki toki broken englishiä riittävän hyvin että ei muuta tarvitakaan.

Sen lisäksi olisi ihan hienoa vakiinnuttaa lisää suomen asemaa myös tietotekniikka-alalla, vaikka elitistit kuinka toivovat niin tietojenkäsittely on nykyään yleismaailmallinen ala eikä pienen erityisryhmän pelikenttä. Toinen asia mikä taas on huolestuttavaa on se, että tietotekniikka-alan harrastajat (so. nörtit), jotka perinteisesti ovat oletettavasti olleet varsin päteviä ns. koulusivistyksen alalla, eivät enää osaa suomen kieltäkään. Lienee ironistakin, että jokainen joka tähän asti on minun nähteni käynyt kritisoimaan suomenkielisen dokumentaation tai käännösten tarpeellisuutta, on tehnyt vähintään yhden alkeisvirheen (kuten yhdyssanavirheen paikassa jossa säännöt eivät ole edes häilyviä) kielenkäytössään. 

Mutta olkoon tämä taas erään fennomaanin kohkauksesta, en minä pakottaisi ketään lukemaan suomea vastoin tahtoaan, enkä usko että tällaisen dokumentaation olemassaolo aiheuttaa suurta välillistä tai välitöntä mielipahaa monellekaan kieli-elitistille (ennemmin ehkä kansankielisyyspuristeille tuntien suomen kieleni laadun  :Wink: . Tuottakoon näiden käännösten näpertely tulosta tai ei, kylläpä tästä hyödyllistä ajanvietettä ainakin irtoaa ja ties vaikka lopputuloksestakin olisi jotain marginaalista hyötyä jollekin, sellaista joka kumoaisi ne suuret haitat jota käännöksistä aiheutuu!

----------

## Mikessu

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Omana statuspäivityksenäni voisin julkistaa: saimme http://www.gentoo.fi -domainin[sic] käyttöömme.

 

Voisin kysyä  jos joku voisi vaihtaa tuon osoitteen tämän foorumin kuvaukseen, kunhan nuo sivut saadaan kutakuinkin valmiiksi jos sopii. Vai onko sen tarkoitus olla vain suomennosprojektille?

----------

## Flammie

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

>  *Flammie wrote:*   Omana statuspäivityksenäni voisin julkistaa: saimme http://www.gentoo.fi -domainin[sic] käyttöömme. 
> 
> Voisin kysyä  jos joku voisi vaihtaa tuon osoitteen tämän foorumin kuvaukseen, kunhan nuo sivut saadaan kutakuinkin valmiiksi jos sopii. Vai onko sen tarkoitus olla vain suomennosprojektille?

 

Njaa kyllä kai sinne jokin porttaalikin sopisi jos joku keksii mitä sinne laitetaan tai pystyy sellaisen tuottamaan. Minulla ei ainakaan ole mielessä mitään sen kummempaa sisältöä kuin käännös sinänsä. Voisihan sinne jotain yleisinfoa ja linkkejä, vai mitähän kehittelisi?

----------

## Mikessu

No ainakin tuon dokumentaation lisäksi jotain infoa esimerkiksi IRC-kanavasta, ehkä jonkin sortin mini-opas miten sää ääkköset yms. toimimaan? Ja etusivulle ehkä jotain tärkeämpiä uutisia? Minulla olisi ainakin varmaan aikaa kirjoittaa sinne jos sinne jonkin sortin hallintasysteemin saisi koodattua. Ja jos ei kellään muulla ole mitään sitä vastaan niin voisin sinne sivupohjan tekaista ja ehkä jotain muutakin? Onko tuolla palvelimella mahdollisesti PHP-tuki?

----------

## Flammie

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> No ainakin tuon dokumentaation lisäksi jotain infoa esimerkiksi IRC-kanavasta, ehkä jonkin sortin mini-opas miten sää ääkköset yms. toimimaan?

 

Siis suomennukset dokkareista communities.xml ja guide-localization.xml? Ja ehkä linkki arskan Finnish-HOWTOon.

 *Quote:*   

> Ja etusivulle ehkä jotain tärkeämpiä uutisia?

 

Edistymisestä ja sellaista? Plus ehkä gentoo-uutisista ne jotka eivät koske uuden gwn:n ilmestymistä  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Minulla olisi ainakin varmaan aikaa kirjoittaa sinne jos sinne jonkin sortin hallintasysteemin saisi koodattua. Ja jos ei kellään muulla ole mitään sitä vastaan niin voisin sinne sivupohjan tekaista ja ehkä jotain muutakin? 

 

Hallintasysteemit on 95%:ssa tapauksista kärpäsen tappoa vasaralla -- ainakin jos CMS:istä puhutaan -- sillä vaikka sivustoja ylläpitäisi useampi henkilö niin jonkinlainen template on yleensä ihan riittävä.

 *Quote:*   

> Onko tuolla palvelimella mahdollisesti PHP-tuki?

 

Näyttäisi olevan, itse asiassa php-tuen maininta näkyy palvelimen otsakkeessakin vaikka testasin asian ihan erikseen.

Jaa näkyy taas unohtuneen postitusikkuna auki jonnekin taustalle, tämä piti jo lähettää illalla mutta menkööt.

----------

## Mikessu

Tuolla voi käydä katsomassa sivun tilannetta:

http://mikessu.dyndns.org/gentoo.fi/

Ajattelin tuollaista samantyyppistä kuin Gentoon nykyiset sivut, mutta hieman yksinkertaistetumpaa versiota. Tuo on vielä kohtuullisen keskeneräinen, mutta saa sanoa jo mielipiteensä/ehdotuksensa tuosta, että onko menossa edes oikeaan suuntaan.

Ja btw. nuo sivut tuskin näkyvät oikein IE:llä kun ei ole kotona mahdollisuutta testata.

Laitan kohta myös omat suomennokseni tuonne näytille kunhan saan vi-oppaan lopeteltua.

----------

## Flammie

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Tuolla voi käydä katsomassa sivun tilannetta:
> 
> http://mikessu.dyndns.org/gentoo.fi/
> 
> Ajattelin tuollaista samantyyppistä kuin Gentoon nykyiset sivut, mutta hieman yksinkertaistetumpaa versiota. Tuo on vielä kohtuullisen keskeneräinen, mutta saa sanoa jo mielipiteensä/ehdotuksensa tuosta, että onko menossa edes oikeaan suuntaan.

 

Käytettävyys on suht hyvä, vaikka taulukoilla onkin taitettu, toimii jopa lynxissä kiitollisesti. Kekskeneräisyydestä ilmeisesti johtuu, mutta ainakaan fonttikoon asetus ei onneksi toimi (ja se kuuluisikin tiputtaa). Taustaväri taas on ilmeisesti asettamatta, vaikka sen pitäisi taas olla valkoinen (tai sitten logon tausta transparentti). Vieraillun linkin ei pitäisi olla samanvärinen kuin vierailemattoman.

http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/validator?profile=css2&warning=2&uri=http%3A//mikessu.dyndns.org/gentoo.fi/

Ulkoasu lienee juuri sellainen mitä osottaisikin, ja jotain tuollaistahan sitä varmaan kannattaa käyttääkin.

 *Quote:*   

> Ja btw. nuo sivut tuskin näkyvät oikein IE:llä kun ei ole kotona mahdollisuutta testata.

 

http://www.danvine.com/iecapture/ on oiva apu webbisivujen testaamiseen yleensäkin.

----------

## jounihat

Joku voisi tarkistaa kaikista dokuista nuo listat, koska isot alkukirjaimet alkavat pikkuhiljaa särkeä silmiä.

"Käyttäjän sovellukset käyttävät näitä tiedostoja kommunikoidakseen levylaitteiden kanssa riippumatta siitä ovatko ne IDE-, SCSI- vai joitain aivan muita laitteita."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Vaikka voisitkin laittaa Linuxisi kokonaan levylle sellaisenaan, näin ei yleensä kannata käytännössä tehdä."

"Vaikka voisitkin asentaa Linuxisi kokonaan levylle sellaisenaan, näin ei yleensä kannata käytännössä tehdä."

Pakko nipottaa. Vain ruokaa laitetaan. Tuo ei ole iso moka, mutta asentaminen kuulostaa ainakin meikäläisen korvaan luonnollisemmalta.

"Alunperin jatkettua osiota ei ollut olemassakaan, mutta kun jossain vaiheessa neljä osiota kävi vähäksi ja tällä ratkaisulla säilytettiin takaisinpäin yhteensopivuus vanhan osiomallin kanssa."

"Alunperin jatkettua osiota ei ollut olemassakaan, mutta jossakin vaiheessa neljä osiota kävi vähäksi, ja tällä ratkaisulla säilytettiin takaisinpäin yhteensopivuus vanhan osiomallin kanssa."

"Kävi vähäksi." Hmm...

"Miten paljon minkäkokoisia?"

"Miten paljon ja miten suuria?

"Jos kyseessä on monen käyttäjän järjestelmä kannattaa /home-hakemisto jättää erilliselle osiolle varmuuskopioinnin helpottamiseksi ja tietoturvan parantamiseksi."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Jos konetta käytetään postipalvelimena hakemiston /var kannattaa olla erillisellä osiolla koska se pitää sisällään kaikkia sähköposteja."

Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.

"Pelipalvelimet hyötyvät erillisestä osiosta /opt-hakemistolle koska valtaosa peleistä asentuu sinne."

Pilkku puuttuu.

Sitten tulee lista, jossa on naurettavan paljon virheitä.

"...jollei asetusten kanssa ole tarkkana voi lopputuloksena olla järjestelmä jossa eräällä osiolla on kohtuuttomasti käyttämätöntä tilaa ja muilla ei yhtään. "

Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.

"Joku voisi huomata että..."

"Joku voi huomata, että..."

"...joten siellä pitää olla aina vähintään gigatavu vapaana. 3 gigatavua jos aiot kääntää KDE:tä tai OpenOffice.orgia."

"...joten siellä pitää olla aina vapaana vähintään gigatavu tai kolme, jos aiot kääntää KDE:n tai OpenOffice.orgin. "

"Seuraavassa selvitetään esimerkkiosiointimme tekeminen, kyseessä on siis tämä ratkaisu:"

"Seuraavaksi selvitetään esimerkkiosiointimme tekeminen. Kyseessä on siis tämä ratkaisu:"

"Mallilevy on osioitu seitsämään..."

Typo.

"Nyt kun osiointitaulukko näyttää tyhjältä voimme luoda uudet osiot."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Nyt viimeinenkin sylinteri valitaan painamalla enteriä niin saadaan käyttöön kaikki jäljelläolevasta tilasta."

"Nyt viimeinenkin sylinteri valitaan painamalla enteriä, ja näin saadaan käyttöön kaikki jäljelläolevasta tilasta."

"Valmiille osioille voidaankin sijoittaa sitten tiedostojärjestelmät."

"Valmiille osioille voidaankin sitten sijoittaa tiedostojärjestelmät."

"Jos tiedostojärjestelmien valinta ei kiinnosta voit käyttää käsikirjan oletusta ja jatkaa Tiedostojärjestelmien asettamiseen osioille, muutoin jatka lukemista saatavillaolevista tiedostojärjestelmistä... "

"Jos tiedostojärjestelmien valinta ei kiinnosta, voit käyttää käsikirjan oletusta ja jatkaa Tiedostojärjestelmien asettamiseen osioille. Muutoin jatka lukemista saatavillaolevista tiedostojärjestelmistä. "

Pilkku puuttuu ja lause olisi hyvä katkaista keskeltä kahtia. Lauseet eivät myöskään lopu kolmoispisteeseen.

"Tiedostojärjestelmien uusi sukupolvi sisältää valikoiman kirjanpitotoiminnollisuuksia sisältäviä järjestelmiä joiden..."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Käynnistystä nopeuttavan metadatan kirjanpidon lisäksi siinä on kehittyneempiä kirjanpitotoiminteita kuten kaiken datan ja järjestetyn datan kirjanpito."

Voisiko tuon kuten-sanan eteen lisätä pilkun?

"Siinä on myös tuki b-puutiiviste-indeksoinnille joka parantaa suorituskykyä lähes poikkeuksetta."

Pilkku puuttuu.

"Ytimen versiosta 2.4.18 lähtien ReiserFS on ollut vakaa ja käytännöllinen sekä yleisiin järjestelmiin että erityistapauksiin kuten suuriin tiedostojärjestelmiin, erittäin pieniä tai suuria tiedostoja sisältäviin järjestelmiin tahi kymmenittäintuhansittain tiedostoja sisältäviin hakemistoihin. "

Taas tuohon kutenin eteen pilkku(?). Lisäksi tuo tahi ei liene suomea laisinkaan (pitäkää murteet puhekielessä, mutta älkää tuoko niitä kirjoitettuun kieleen).

"(ne, jotka eivät tee varotoimenpiteitä ennen levyllekirjoittamista eli aika huomattava määrä)"

Pilkun voisi tähänkin lisätä.

"JFS on IBM korkealaatuinen..."

"JFS on IBM:n korkealaatuinen..."

"Esimerkiksi jos tehdään käynnistysosiosta (esimerkkimme /dev/hda1) ext2 ja juuriosiosta (esimerkkimme /dev/hda3) ext3 käytetään komentoja sueraavasti:"

"Jos esimerkiksi tehdään käynnistysosiosta (esimerkkimme /dev/hda1) ext2 ja juuriosiosta (esimerkkimme /dev/hda3) ext3, käytetään komentoja seuraavasti:"

Vähän sanajärjestystä muuttelin ja yksi pilkku puuttui. Lisäksi yksi typo.

Ja olisi myös kiva, jos tuolla Gentoon käännössivuilla käytettäisiin suomennuksen sijasta suomennosta. Kuulostaa paremmalta.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Joku voisi tarkistaa kaikista dokuista nuo listat, koska isot alkukirjaimet alkavat pikkuhiljaa särkeä silmiä.

 

Kyllä minä ainakin kaikki ul-tyyppiset listaelementit hain läpi ja korjasin kohdissa joissa oli järkevää käyttää pientä alkukirjainta. Nimiä en korjannut pieniksi kun se näyttäisi yleensä hassulta.

 *Quote:*   

> "Käyttäjän sovellukset käyttävät näitä tiedostoja kommunikoidakseen levylaitteiden kanssa riippumatta siitä ovatko ne IDE-, SCSI- vai joitain aivan muita laitteita."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.

 

ok.

 *Quote:*   

> "Vaikka voisitkin laittaa Linuxisi kokonaan levylle sellaisenaan, näin ei yleensä kannata käytännössä tehdä."
> 
> "Vaikka voisitkin asentaa Linuxisi kokonaan levylle sellaisenaan, näin ei yleensä kannata käytännössä tehdä."
> 
> Pakko nipottaa. Vain ruokaa laitetaan. Tuo ei ole iso moka, mutta asentaminen kuulostaa ainakin meikäläisen korvaan luonnollisemmalta.

 

Totta, tuon kanssa tulee useinkin tehtyä virheitä kun minulla ei kielikorva enää sano juuri mitään synonyymeistä epäluontevaksi. 

 *Quote:*   

> "Alunperin jatkettua osiota ei ollut olemassakaan, mutta kun jossain vaiheessa neljä osiota kävi vähäksi ja tällä ratkaisulla säilytettiin takaisinpäin yhteensopivuus vanhan osiomallin kanssa."
> 
> "Alunperin jatkettua osiota ei ollut olemassakaan, mutta jossakin vaiheessa neljä osiota kävi vähäksi, ja tällä ratkaisulla säilytettiin takaisinpäin yhteensopivuus vanhan osiomallin kanssa."

 

Näin.

 *Quote:*   

> "Kävi vähäksi." Hmm...

 

Nykysuomen sanakirja, 'käydä' kohta X 1. a., ei merkintää arkisuudestakaan vielä ainakaan.

 *Quote:*   

> "Miten paljon minkäkokoisia?"
> 
> "Miten paljon ja miten suuria?

 

Mut se oli niin kiva kompakti ilmaus  :Smile: 

korjasin kuitenkin

 *Quote:*   

> "Jos kyseessä on monen käyttäjän järjestelmä kannattaa /home-hakemisto jättää erilliselle osiolle varmuuskopioinnin helpottamiseksi ja tietoturvan parantamiseksi."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.
> 
> "Jos konetta käytetään postipalvelimena hakemiston /var kannattaa olla erillisellä osiolla koska se pitää sisällään kaikkia sähköposteja."
> ...

 

Ok.

 *Quote:*   

> Sitten tulee lista, jossa on naurettavan paljon virheitä.

 

Lisäsin yhden pilkun.

 *Quote:*   

> "...jollei asetusten kanssa ole tarkkana voi lopputuloksena olla järjestelmä jossa eräällä osiolla on kohtuuttomasti käyttämätöntä tilaa ja muilla ei yhtään. "
> 
> Kaksi pilkkua puuttuu.
> 
> "Joku voisi huomata että..."
> ...

 

Korjasin

 *Quote:*   

> "Mallilevy on osioitu seitsämään..."
> 
> Typo.

 

Lähinnä vääräoppiseksi vakiintunut normi  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> "Nyt kun osiointitaulukko näyttää tyhjältä voimme luoda uudet osiot."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.
> 
> "Nyt viimeinenkin sylinteri valitaan painamalla enteriä niin saadaan käyttöön kaikki jäljelläolevasta tilasta."
> ...

 

Korjailin. Tuo kolmoispiste on varmaan jäänyt alkukielisestä, siellä niitäkin oli useampiakin.

 *Quote:*   

> "Tiedostojärjestelmien uusi sukupolvi sisältää valikoiman kirjanpitotoiminnollisuuksia sisältäviä järjestelmiä joiden..."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.

 

Jep.

 *Quote:*   

> "Käynnistystä nopeuttavan metadatan kirjanpidon lisäksi siinä on kehittyneempiä kirjanpitotoiminteita kuten kaiken datan ja järjestetyn datan kirjanpito."
> 
> Voisiko tuon kuten-sanan eteen lisätä pilkun?

 

Kaipa siihen voisi, se kyllä jäsentäisikin lausetta kivasti.

 *Quote:*   

> "Siinä on myös tuki b-puutiiviste-indeksoinnille joka parantaa suorituskykyä lähes poikkeuksetta."
> 
> Pilkku puuttuu.

 

Niin, b-puutiiviste jäi muuten käännöslainaksi, minun piti tarkistaa tämän selittävän kappaleen terminologiaa joskus.

 *Quote:*   

> "Ytimen versiosta 2.4.18 lähtien ReiserFS on ollut vakaa ja käytännöllinen sekä yleisiin järjestelmiin että erityistapauksiin kuten suuriin tiedostojärjestelmiin, erittäin pieniä tai suuria tiedostoja sisältäviin järjestelmiin tahi kymmenittäintuhansittain tiedostoja sisältäviin hakemistoihin. "
> 
> Taas tuohon kutenin eteen pilkku(?). Lisäksi tuo tahi ei liene suomea laisinkaan (pitäkää murteet puhekielessä, mutta älkää tuoko niitä kirjoitettuun kieleen).

 

Pilkku joo, mutta 'tahi' on nimenomaan virka- ja lakikielessä (siis erityisen huolitellussa yleiskielessä päinvastoin kuin murteissa) käytetty toisarvoinen disjunktiivinen konnektiivi, vastaavastihan on 'ja' ja 'sekä' konjunktiivisena. Tässä on kyseessä ryhmä (pieniä tai suuria) tai (paljon), eksakti norminmukainen ilmaus joka määrittelee ryhmäjaon on p tai s tahi p.

 *Quote:*   

> "(ne, jotka eivät tee varotoimenpiteitä ennen levyllekirjoittamista eli aika huomattava määrä)"
> 
> Pilkun voisi tähänkin lisätä.
> 
> "JFS on IBM korkealaatuinen..."
> ...

 

Korjasin

 *Quote:*   

> Ja olisi myös kiva, jos tuolla Gentoon käännössivuilla käytettäisiin suomennuksen sijasta suomennosta. Kuulostaa paremmalta.

 

Jaa, tuo on kyllä minusta suomennus kuulostanut kovin luontevalta. Itse asiassa kun muistelen niin siihen taisi liittyä jokin väitetty käsite-ero että suomennus viittaisi suomentamiseen ja suomennos siihen tulokseen tai jotain yhtäläisen hämärää nyanseerausta jota kukaan ei oikeasti tunnista tai tiedä kuitenkaan.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *jounihat wrote:*   Joku voisi tarkistaa kaikista dokuista nuo listat, koska isot alkukirjaimet alkavat pikkuhiljaa särkeä silmiä. 
> 
> Kyllä minä ainakin kaikki ul-tyyppiset listaelementit hain läpi ja korjasin kohdissa joissa oli järkevää käyttää pientä alkukirjainta. Nimiä en korjannut pieniksi kun se näyttäisi yleensä hassulta.

 

Siinä yhdessä listassa vain näytti olevan ylimääräisiä pisteitä ja isoja alkukirjaimia. Liekö meikäläisellä sitten wanha versio. Nyt kaikki on hyvin!

 *Quote:*   

> Pilkku joo, mutta 'tahi' on nimenomaan virka- ja lakikielessä (siis erityisen huolitellussa yleiskielessä päinvastoin kuin murteissa) käytetty toisarvoinen disjunktiivinen konnektiivi, vastaavastihan on 'ja' ja 'sekä' konjunktiivisena. Tässä on kyseessä ryhmä (pieniä tai suuria) tai (paljon), eksakti norminmukainen ilmaus joka määrittelee ryhmäjaon on p tai s tahi p.

 

Jaa, vaikka en kyllä menisi väittämään virka- ja lakikieltä erityisen huolitelluiksi. Nehän käyttävät nimenomaan epäkorrektia kapulakieltä, joka on enemmän tai vähemmän suomen kielen raiskaamista. Tuo tahi oli ainakin minulle täysin vieras sana (paitsi, että käytin sitä paljonkin, kun asuin Itä-Suomessa). Jos olet täysin varma sen tyylillisestä oikeudesta, niin pidä se siellä vain.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Jaa, vaikka en kyllä menisi väittämään virka- ja lakikieltä erityisen huolitelluiksi. Nehän käyttävät nimenomaan epäkorrektia kapulakieltä, joka on enemmän tai vähemmän suomen kielen raiskaamista. Tuo tahi oli ainakin minulle täysin vieras sana (paitsi, että käytin sitä paljonkin, kun asuin Itä-Suomessa). Jos olet täysin varma sen tyylillisestä oikeudesta, niin pidä se siellä vain.

 

Noh, normin mukaan se kai kuuluisi ihan tyylillisestikin tähän, mutta onhan se kankea ilmaisuna. Moniselitteisyyttä se kyllä poistaa, mutta tässä tapauksessa väärinkäsityksistä ei voi koitua suurempaa harmia niin tuo valinta on ihan mielivaltainen.

----------

## Flammie

Juhannus alkaisi varmaan olla takana sitten? Minä ajattelin nyt säätää sen verran että ajantasaistaisin nuo ensimmäiset käsikirjan kappaleet ja laittaisin bugzillaan jo roikkumaan. Mitenkäs nuo webbisivut edistyvät? Minä ajattelin että tuon statussivun ja muut projektin tiedot voisi kanssa sinne sijoittaa, ja vaikkapa siihen sivustopohjaan mitä on esitetty. 

Postituslistasta kukaan ei ole sanonut mitään, ilmeisesti se on unohtunut kaikilta tai tarpeeton.

----------

## Tii

Päivitys. Sain viimein viime viikolla uuden kiintolevyn (hiljainen Samsung äänekkään Maxtorin tilalle) ja olen nyt saanut asennuksen about päätökseen. Lähden kuitenkin tänään vierailulle sukulaisteni luo joten kääntämisen jatkuminen siirtynee ensi viikkoon.

----------

## Flammie

Jep. Tarkistin käsikirjan etusivun ja kappaleet yhdestä kolmeen, tuoreet versiot ovat nyt sekä http://www.gentoo.fi :ssä että kotisivuillani. Jollei kukaan huomaa mitään kriittistä niissä seuraavan vuorokauden aikaan tönäisen ne alustavina versioina bugzillaan. Muita kappaleita sitten sitä mukaa kun laatutarkistus ehtii, neloskappale taitaakin olla jo aika mallillaan kanssa.

Korjasin myös noista vanhoista kappaleesta hieman sekaannusta alternativejen ja optionalien kappaleiden välillä, nyt alternative on vaihtoehtoinen ja optional valinnainen kaikkialla kuten kuuluukin.

----------

## Flammie

Eli bugzillasta löytyy nyt bugeja muutama; neysx ehdotti tulevat dokumentit kaikki yhden bugin alle, ilmeisesti muiden kielten aikanaan käyttämä metodi dokumentti per bugi on liian bloatiksi osoittautunut.

Ilmeisesti tuo kovalevydokumentti on kanssa tarkistettu jotakuinkin loppuun, jos ajantasaistan sen teen samalla sen yleisen bugin. Nuo vanhat löytyisivät sijainneista: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56174 https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56175

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56177

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56178

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56180 .

----------

## jounihat

Minä menin ikävä kyllä hyppäämään suoraan vihollisen (SuSE) leiriin, mutta voinen silti vielä tehdä laatukorjauksia aina silloin tällöin. Voi sitä paitsi hyvin olla, etten jaksa tätä käyttistä kovin kauaa katsella (eikä vähiten sen takia, että tätä ei saa suomenkielisenä).

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Minä menin ikävä kyllä hyppäämään suoraan vihollisen (SuSE) leiriin, mutta voinen silti vielä tehdä laatukorjauksia aina silloin tällöin.

 

Se olisi aika tehokasta ja varsin tarpeellista.

 *Quote:*   

> Voi sitä paitsi hyvin olla, etten jaksa tätä käyttistä kovin kauaa katsella (eikä vähiten sen takia, että tätä ei saa suomenkielisenä).

 

Perinteinen lähestymistapa lokalisoinnin puuttumiseen on tehdä se itse. En tosin tiedä onnistuuko tämä susen kanssa miten pitkällisen byrokratian kautta. Taisipa olla jopa niin että susen omat distrolisäykset on jotenkin kummasti lisensoitu ja tehty kaupalliseksi, vai minkähän distron kanssa näin oli.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Perinteinen lähestymistapa lokalisoinnin puuttumiseen on tehdä se itse. En tosin tiedä onnistuuko tämä susen kanssa miten pitkällisen byrokratian kautta. Taisipa olla jopa niin että susen omat distrolisäykset on jotenkin kummasti lisensoitu ja tehty kaupalliseksi, vai minkähän distron kanssa näin oli.

 

SuSE:n kanssa noin ei varmaan enää ole, koska YaST:kin on nykyään GPL:ää ja käyttiksen saa isona netistä. Joskus tilanne saattoi kyllä olla toisin.

Aloitan varmasti piakkoin taas tarkistukset, mutta nyt minulla on kuitenkin vähän hommaa KDE:n käännösten kanssa; pitää nimittäin tehdä niistä versio, jossa kansiot on korvattu hakemistoilla. En kestä enää päivääkään tuota surkeaa suomennosta!

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> - - nyt minulla on kuitenkin vähän hommaa KDE:n käännösten kanssa; pitää nimittäin tehdä niistä versio, jossa kansiot on korvattu hakemistoilla. En kestä enää päivääkään tuota surkeaa suomennosta!

 

Onneksi gnome sentään käyttää jonkin verran hakemistoa, ja ne CLI-työkalut millä eniten tiedostojärjestelmää sotketaan. Onneksi tänään kuitenkin Gnomen postituslistalle tuli viesti että saadaan ehkä jo kohta kääntää directoryt ja folderit yhtenäisesti kansioksi! Joy.

Toisekseen, bugzillassa on vielä yksi bugi jota voi mielenkiinnolla seurata: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=53410

----------

## Flammie

Aloitin jo varovaisen käsikirjan päivityksen 2004.2-muutoksiin, toivottavasti tämä ei häiritse ihmisiä jotka katselevat dokkareita, teen nimittäin muutokset päähakemistoon enkä vedoshakemistoon. Muutan myös tämän ketjun nimen piakkoin hieman kuvaavampaan suuntaan.

----------

## Flammie

Jaa tuo 2004.2  julkaistiinkin jo, dokkarit ovat kyllä jo enimmäkseen vastaavassa kunnossa, mutta en päässyt varmistamaan kun gentoon sivusto on aika tukossa.

----------

## Tii

Lievästi taas masentaa, kun en ole saanut oikein mitään aikaiseksi. Olen ollut taas matkoilla ja nyt olen kaiken lisäksi muuttamassa, mutta voisi yrittää oikeastaan kääntää jotain tässä välissä. Ei ole mitään käsitystä mitä täällä on tapahtunut sillä aikaa, mutta mikäli kukaan ei ole tehnyt mitään tuolle alternative installation guidelle niin yritän saada sen käännettyä ennen kuin pahimmat muuttoryysikset alkavat (lue: ensi viikolla). Lisäksi olisi kiva tietää, onko tuolle desktop osastolle nyt tehty jotain? Ilmeisesti se postituslista alkaa olla, joten seuraavaksi pitää mennä sinne.

----------

## Flammie

 *Derryth wrote:*   

> Olen ollut taas matkoilla ja nyt olen kaiken lisäksi muuttamassa, mutta voisi yrittää oikeastaan kääntää jotain tässä välissä.

 

Minäkin pidin itse asiassa äsken kaksi viikkoa kesän ainoaa kesälomaa Saksassa äskettäin, enkä päässyt Internetin ääreen kovin usein joten asia ei edennyt tuossa äskettäin paljoakaan. Postituslista tosiaan on ollut toimintakunnossa jo jonkin aikaa ja yritän juuri selvittää arkistointimahdollisuuksia, kun tämä on selvillä vääntänen pienen ohjeen kääntämisestä, postituslistakäytännöistä ja sen sellaisesta vaikkapa tuohon gentoo-sivustolleni.

 *Quote:*   

> Ei ole mitään käsitystä mitä täällä on tapahtunut sillä aikaa, mutta mikäli kukaan ei ole tehnyt mitään tuolle alternative installation guidelle niin yritän saada sen käännettyä ennen kuin pahimmat muuttoryysikset alkavat (lue: ensi viikolla). Lisäksi olisi kiva tietää, onko tuolle desktop osastolle nyt tehty jotain?

 

Tietääkseni kukaan ei ole koskenut dokumentaatioihin ainakaan siten että olisi tuonut muokkauksiaan kenenkään tietoon.

Koska täällä tosiaan on ollut aika hiljaista, mietin että ehkä voisi pyytää gwn:ään pientä rekryilmoa, että kääntäjiä ja laaduntarkastajia tarvittaisiin, tämä siis kunhan on selvitetty postituslistat ja taas ajantasaistettu dokumentointia hieman (ja seuraavaksi käynkin meililaatikoni kimppuun, sinne ei montaa kymmentätuhatta postia olekaan loman aikana tipahdellut   :Rolling Eyes: 

Juu ja, yritin kiinnittä merkityksellisen bugin tällä haavaa urliin https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56174 , siinä on myös hieman lisäinfoa taas.

----------

## Flammie

Lisäksi tietenkin nyt on: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/handbook/

--

En jaksa spämmätä ketjua posteilla: siis, jatkan tähän.

Lead Translatorin paikkaa on pyydetty: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60374 (joku halunnee hakea follow-upiksi myös?)

Postituslistan arkistointi on kunnossa: http://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.documentation.finnish (jotenka, myös nyyssigateway käännöksiin on saatavilla)

Jos mikessu on kuulolla, voisin tietää sivustoprojektin statuksen, jollei niin sosialisoisin mielelläni aiemmin esiintyneen esimerkin mallineeksi sivun kasausta varten.

Myös dokumentoinnin indeksisivu on käännetty, käytän nyt sitä mallina kun koetan postittaa listalle ensimmäistä käännöstä.

Sain pääaineopiskelijan paikan suomen kieleen JoY:lle (tärkeä tieto  :Wink: 

--

Lisäsin tuonne www.gentoo.fi:hin jotain näennäissisältöäkin, käytin tuota Mikessun sivupohjaa, jos se sopii.

----------

## mrl586

Ehdotuksia käännettäviksi documenteiksi:

Handbook-amd64

 Quickinstall amd64

----------

## Flammie

 *mrl586 wrote:*   

> Ehdotuksia käännettäviksi documenteiksi:
> 
> Handbook-amd64
> 
>  Quickinstall amd64
> ...

 

Käsikirjan uudet alustaversiot ovat tosiaan unohtuneet listaamatta, lisättäköön, tosin olen hieman skeptinen että suomesta montaakaan potentiaalista kääntäjää marginaalisemmille alustoille on. Amd64 saattanee toki vielä löytyä joltain. Ja miehän voin kääntää nuo dokkarit jos joku lahjoittaa ylimääräsen amd64:n kokeiltavaksi  :Wink: 

Missäs tuo Quickinstall amd64:lle on? Sitä ei näy ainakaan dokumenttilistauksessa muutenkaan. Technotes näkyy, mutta sen minä jo olen listannutkin gentoo.fi:hin.

----------

## GUMfire

Terve, ilmoittauduin kauan sitten tuohon PPC kääntöprojektiin mukaan, se on sitten hieman hiipunut. Nyt olisin tosin valmis yrittämään uudelleen.

Edellispäivänä kun viimeksi asensin Gentoo PPC dokumentin mukaan tosin huomasin että se ei ole kovin ajan tasalla.. kannattaako huonoa dokumenttia kääntää, vai korjataanko sitä sitä tahtia kun epäkohtia tulee eteen?

----------

## Flammie

 *GUMfire wrote:*   

> Terve, ilmoittauduin kauan sitten tuohon PPC kääntöprojektiin mukaan, se on sitten hieman hiipunut. Nyt olisin tosin valmis yrittämään uudelleen.
> 
> Edellispäivänä kun viimeksi asensin Gentoo PPC dokumentin mukaan tosin huomasin että se ei ole kovin ajan tasalla.. kannattaako huonoa dokumenttia kääntää, vai korjataanko sitä sitä tahtia kun epäkohtia tulee eteen?

 

Epäkohdat raportoidaan toki bugzillaan sitä mukaa kun niihin törmätään, jos niitä vanhoja tietoja sitten on enemmänkin ne voi toki raportoida suoraan irkissä jollekin vastuuhenkilölle, varmaan freenoden #gentoo-docilla pitäisi joku syyllinen löytyä jollei muuten.

Projektin mekaniikka on alkuvaiheista sitten hieman virtaviivaistunut, että valmiit käännökset tarkistetaan postituslistalla gentoo-doc-fi@gentoo.org josta voin näppärästi lisätä ne sopivaan paikkoihin suoraan.

----------

## jounihat

No niin. Nyt on taas Gentoo asennettu, kun ei tuolla SuSElla sitten jaksanut enää sen enempää leikkiä. Kiva jakelu varmasti joillekin, mutta ei nykyisessä muodossaan minulle.

Eli kaikki te, jotka nyt suomentelette niitä dokuja, lähetelkää niitä sitten minulle, niin vedän niistä sellaiset kivat korjausehdotukset (pilkut paikoilleen jne.). Täällä forumilla sen tekeminen on äärimmäisen epäkäytännöllistä. Postia voi lähetellä alla olevaan sähköpostiosoitteeseen. Ei html-viestejä eikä mitään sellaisia sisältöjä, jotka voisivat jättää viestin spamassassinin suotimiin, kiitos.

Jos olette täysin varmoja, että tekstinne ovat täydellisissä kuosissa ilmankin korjausta, läpsäiskää itseänne, koska minä en ylety sitä tekemään.   :Wink: 

jounihat@mbnet.fi

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Eli kaikki te, jotka nyt suomentelette niitä dokuja, lähetelkää niitä sitten minulle, niin vedän niistä sellaiset kivat korjausehdotukset (pilkut paikoilleen jne.). 

 

kuin olis, gentoo-doc-fi-subscribe@gentoo.org ? Laajempi jakelu korjauksille, arkistointi, ja minä saan kätevästi dokumentit oikeassa muodossa suoraan lisäämiskelpoisena sekä vedoksena että korjauksineen. Sen lisäksi postituslista on helpompi lisätä whitelistiin virheellisten spämmimerkintöjen kiertämiseksi kuin n eri kääntäjää.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *jounihat wrote:*   Eli kaikki te, jotka nyt suomentelette niitä dokuja, lähetelkää niitä sitten minulle, niin vedän niistä sellaiset kivat korjausehdotukset (pilkut paikoilleen jne.).  
> 
> kuin olis, gentoo-doc-fi-subscribe@gentoo.org ? Laajempi jakelu korjauksille, arkistointi, ja minä saan kätevästi dokumentit oikeassa muodossa suoraan lisäämiskelpoisena sekä vedoksena että korjauksineen. Sen lisäksi postituslista on helpompi lisätä whitelistiin virheellisten spämmimerkintöjen kiertämiseksi kuin n eri kääntäjää.

 

Olisi, jos joku sitä oikeasti käyttäisi, mutta dokumentaatioiden kieliasun laadusta päätellen sitä ei kukaan käytä.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

>  *Flammie wrote:*    *jounihat wrote:*   Eli kaikki te, jotka nyt suomentelette niitä dokuja, lähetelkää niitä sitten minulle, niin vedän niistä sellaiset kivat korjausehdotukset (pilkut paikoilleen jne.).  
> 
> kuin olis, gentoo-doc-fi-subscribe@gentoo.org ? Laajempi jakelu korjauksille, arkistointi, ja minä saan kätevästi dokumentit oikeassa muodossa suoraan lisäämiskelpoisena sekä vedoksena että korjauksineen. Sen lisäksi postituslista on helpompi lisätä whitelistiin virheellisten spämmimerkintöjen kiertämiseksi kuin n eri kääntäjää. 
> 
> Olisi, jos joku sitä oikeasti käyttäisi, mutta dokumentaatioiden kieliasun laadusta päätellen sitä ei kukaan käytä.

 

Jaa-a, eihän tuossa ole virallisessa käännöksessä kuin ne neljä tarkistamaasi dokumenttia, liekkö niiden kieliasu pahastikaan pielessä?-)

Viime lähetystä listalle ei vielä kukaan kommentoinut, lista siis tosiaan lienee niin uusi ettei käyttäjiä löydy, tokihan jos nyt seuraajia löytyy niin voidaan katsoa josko jotain tapahtuisi (tai sitten kun pääsen kotiin ja aikaakin joutaa, siis huomenna illalla päivällä aikaisintaan). Tarkempi erittely tarkastamattomien ja muodollisesti tarkistettujen dokumenttien välillä muuten annetaan omilla projektisivuillani nyt flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo-finnish.php; selvitän neysx:n kanssa mahdollisuutta saada samankaltaista automagiikkaa dev.gentoo.orginkin sivuilleni, noh, joka tapauksessa. Jotain edistymistä tai ei.

----------

## jounihat

Eivät minun tarkistamani versiot tietenkään virallisia, saati sitten virheettömiä ole, mutta meinasin vain, että voisin tarkistaa kaikki tekstit ennen postituslistalle päästämistä, koska niissä raakaversioissa on usein niin paljon pientä korjattavaa (kts. aiemmat viestit tässä ketjussa), ettei niitä erkkikään jaksa sellaisenaan käydä läpi (minullakin tekee tiukkaa, mutta jos niitä korjausehdotuksia ei tarvitsisi tehdä niin typerästi kuin täällä forumeilla on tähän asti tehty, työ helpottuisi huomattavasti).

Olin kuukausikaupalla poissa Gentoo-piireistä, enkä näe, että näitä korjauksia olisi hirveästi tällä välillä tehty. Minä kuitenkin haluan jatkaa hommaa, mutta ottaisin mieluiten vastaan raakaversiot henkilökohtaisesti, jonka jälkeen ne voitaisiin sitten julkaista postituslistoilla uudelleen tarkistettaviksi. Siis toisin sanottuna: minusta nämä nykyiset dokumentaatiot julkistetaan korjattaviksi aivan liian aikaisin. Niissä esiintyy paljon mm. pieniä (merkityksettömiä?) pilkku- ja yhdyssanavirheitä

 ja sen semmoista. Listoilla voitaisiin sitten enemmänkin paneutua tyyli- ja asiavirheisiin kuin kirjoitus- ja kielioppikömmähdysiin.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Eivät minun tarkistamani versiot tietenkään virallisia, 

 

Kyllä ne siinä mielessä on, että melkein suorina ne on cvs:ään lyöty ja siis ovat osoitteessa www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/, eipä tästä virallisemmaksi juuri tule, tosin lopullinen olisikin varmaan osuvampi nimitys, tai sitten ei. Mutta jotain sellaista.

 *Quote:*   

>  - - voisin tarkistaa kaikki tekstit ennen postituslistalle päästämistä, koska niissä raakaversioissa on usein niin paljon pientä korjattavaa (kts. aiemmat viestit tässä ketjussa), ettei niitä erkkikään jaksa sellaisenaan käydä läpi - - Niissä esiintyy paljon mm. pieniä (merkityksettömiä?) pilkku- ja yhdyssanavirheitä
> 
>  ja sen semmoista. Listoilla voitaisiin sitten enemmänkin paneutua tyyli- ja asiavirheisiin kuin kirjoitus- ja kielioppikömmähdysiin.

 

Jaa-a, olen tottunut käymään läpi toisinaan samantyyppistä määrää raa'ahkoa materiaalia ohjelmistojen käännösten lokalisointilaatulistalla, joten sen takia ajattelin samankaltaisen mekaniikan tuollakin postituslistalla toimivan, mutta jos tuollainenkin järjestely käy niin sopineehan se. Laitetaanko sinulle xml-raakamuodot vai html-muodosteet vai mitenkä?

Omiin dokumentteihini en tosiaan ole muita varsinaisia korjauksia tehnyt kuin mitä irkissä on ilmoitettu, ehkä muutamien päivitysten yhteydessä saatoin joitain kohtia korjata.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  Laitetaanko sinulle xml-raakamuodot vai html-muodosteet vai mitenkä

 

Ihan miten paremmin sopii, kunhan vain ovat muokattavassa kunnossa ja jokainen tiedosto erillisenä liitteenä.

----------

## japsu

Hei,

Voin kääntää vaikkapa udev-oppaan, ellei se ole vielä kenelläkään työn alla.

----------

## japsu

Hei,

Olen kääntänyt Gentoon udev- ja openMosix-oppaat. Käännökseni löytyvät ao. osoitteista:

http://japsu.iki.fi/gentoo/doc/fi/udev-guide.html

http://japsu.iki.fi/gentoo/doc/fi/openmosix-howto.html

Taattua aamuyölaatua  :Smile: . Lukaisen nuo vielä päivänäöllä läpi ja lähetän ne sitten laaduntarkkailulistalle.

----------

## Flammie

 *japsu wrote:*   

> Hei,
> 
> Olen kääntänyt Gentoon udev- ja openMosix-oppaat. Käännökseni löytyvät ao. osoitteista:
> 
> http://japsu.iki.fi/gentoo/doc/fi/udev-guide.html
> ...

 

Jep, lisäsinkin nuo jo käännettyjen listaan. Kuten muutamaa viestiä aiempana on mainittu, voit myös lähettää ne Jounille esitarkistettavaksi jos siltä tuntuu (tosin en itse ainakaan selaillessani löytänyt noista pilkku- tai yhdyssanaongelmia).

----------

## japsu

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (tosin en itse ainakaan selaillessani löytänyt noista pilkku- tai yhdyssanaongelmia).

 

Olen yhdyssana- ja pilkkuvirheiden väsymätön vastustaja, joten noihin asioihin tulee kiinnitettyä huomiota myös aamuyöstä  :Smile: .

Sain aamulla myös tuon DistCC-oppaan käännettyä (Flammie lisäsikin sen näköjään jo listaan). Tämänhetkinen versio löytyy osoitteesta

http://japsu.iki.fi/gentoo/doc/fi/distcc.html

----------

## jounihat

"Yhtä lailla väylätopologia on melko staattinen tapa määritellä laite, kunhan käyttäjä ei vaihda niitä."

Tuossa puhutaan ensin yksikössä, mutta vaihdetaan sitten monikkoon. Ei käy semmoinen. Vähän eteenpäin mentäessä esiintyvän "käyttöjörjestelmän" voisi myös varmaankin korjata. Vähän myöhemmin libsysfs-vaiheessa lause, joka alkaa sanalla "libsysfs", alkaa pienellä alkukirjaimella. Tuo toistuu aina välillä kaikissa dokuissa. Ymmärrettävää kyllä, mutta kaivertelee silti. Lauseet aloitetaan _aina_ isolla kirjaimella.

"...jotta tarvittavat laitetiedostot olisivat aina olemassa, ja käynnistysskriptit eivät aja devfsd-palvelinta, vaan kytkevät käynnistyksen aikana devfs:n pois käytöstä."

Alussa on yksi ylimääräinen pilkku. Lisäksi kannattaa muistaa, että "ja eivät" on tismalleen sama asia kuin "eivätkä", joka näyttää ja kuulostaa paljon paremmalta.

"Jos käytössä on nVidian ajuri ja X-palvelin ei käynnisty pelkkää udevia käyttävässä järjestelmässä, varmista, että"

"Ja ei" muotoon "eikä". Lopusta pilkku pois ennen "että"-sanaa.

"Jos laitetiedostoja ei luoda automaattisesti, kun moduuli ladataan tiedostosta /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6..."

Pilkku pois.

Hyvä teksti! Todella vähän virheitä.

----------

## jounihat

"DistCC:n mukana tulee graafinen valvontaohjelma, joka näyttää kääntötehtävät, jotka koneesi lähettää verkkoon."

Tuo kuulostaisi minusta paremmalta näin:

"DistCC:n mukana tulee graafinen valvontaohjelma, joka näyttää koneesi verkkoon lähettämät kääntötehtävät."

"Rivillä 1 on vain välilyönnein erotettu lista koneista

Rivillä 2 olevassa konelistassa määritellään (/N-asetuksella) myös, kuinka monta yhtäaikaista käännöstyötä kullekin koneelle enimmillään lähetetään."

Pieni alkukirjain listoissa ja piste pois.

Tekstissä käytetään ehkä turhan paljon isolla kirjaimella alkavaa "sinä"-sanaa. Mainoksissa, ilmoituksissa ja kutsuissa se on ok, mutta miksi sitä pitäisi käyttää ohjekirjassa? Joka tapauksessa tämäkin teksti oli loistavaa työtä! Helppo nakki meikäläiselle, kun ei tarvinnut muuta kuin lukea läpi.

----------

## Flammie

Nyt tuo postituslistan soutaminen ja huopaaminen alkaa jo tuottaa massiivista migreeniä. Kun alkujaan piti vääntää kuukausikaupalla listan perustamisesta, ja sitten se perustettiinkin ilmoittamatta asiasta kenellekään, ja nyt kun lista on käytössä, niin tullaan suvereenisti ilmoittamaan, ettei listaa saa näin käyttää (tavalla, jota varten listaa alun perin pyydettiin). Onhan tämä ilahduttavan hakkeriperimäistä adhokkista projektityöskentelyä. Katellaan nyt sitten mihin tämäkin etenee.   :Mad: 

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Nyt tuo postituslistan soutaminen ja huopaaminen alkaa jo tuottaa massiivista migreeniä. Kun alkujaan piti vääntää kuukausikaupalla listan perustamisesta, ja sitten se perustettiinkin ilmoittamatta asiasta kenellekään, ja nyt kun lista on käytössä, niin tullaan suvereenisti ilmoittamaan, ettei listaa saa näin käyttää (tavalla, jota varten listaa alun perin pyydettiin). Onhan tämä ilahduttavan hakkeriperimäistä adhokkista projektityöskentelyä. Katellaan nyt sitten mihin tämäkin etenee.  

 

Minä en ainakaan saanut noita dokuja listan kautta. Jos ne jäivät taas filtteriin, niin sitten ei voi mitään, mutta idea kai oli se, että postituslistassa hoidetaan asioita, jotka tulevat postituslistan kautta.

En minä tajua tästä hommasta enää mitään. Minä vain korjaan virheitä ja sillä sipuli.  :Smile:   Ottakaa tai jättäkää.

Edit: Veikkaanpa, että homma selviää tasan siinä vaiheessa, kun mitään suomennettavaa ei enää ole.   :Wink: 

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Minä en ainakaan saanut noita dokuja listan kautta. Jos ne jäivät taas filtteriin, niin sitten ei voi mitään, mutta idea kai oli se, että postituslistassa hoidetaan asioita, jotka tulevat postituslistan kautta.

 

Njuu, japsu on lähettänyt puolenkymmentä meiliä listalle, minä pari ja Xavier Neys yhden, ne näkyy tuollakin gmanen nyyssimeililistapalvelimella < http://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.documentation.finnish >. Konffasin juuri itsellenikin spamassassinin, eikä se pyydystä noita viestejä, joten ilmeisesti vain sinun spamassassinisi on oppinut liikaa pisteitä joillekin tuon gentoon postituslistamekaniikan epäkohdille. Postituslista olisi sikäli ollut näppärämpi että kommentointi, arkistointi ja kopiointi sujuisi suuremmitta taisteluitta.

 *Quote:*   

> En minä tajua tästä hommasta enää mitään. Minä vain korjaan virheitä ja sillä sipuli.   Ottakaa tai jättäkää.

 

Kuulostaa tällä hetkellä varsin pitävästi parhaalta suunnitelmalta  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: Veikkaanpa, että homma selviää tasan siinä vaiheessa, kun mitään suomennettavaa ei enää ole.  

 

Yleensä näin, ja tällä työtahdillahan tuohon tilaan pääsemme ihan muutamassa hetkessä  :Wink: 

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Konffasin juuri itsellenikin spamassassinin, eikä se pyydystä noita viestejä, joten ilmeisesti vain sinun spamassassinisi on oppinut liikaa pisteitä joillekin tuon gentoon postituslistamekaniikan epäkohdille.

 

No näin varmasti on. Asennettuani spamassassinin version numero 3 on parin kaverinkin viestit painuneet roskiksen perukoille. Niinpä siirryin takaisin vanhaan versioon. Nyt osa roskapostista tulee läpi, mutta eipähän ainakaan jää haaviin oikeita viestejä.

----------

## Flammie

Joo, laitoin nyt uutta virallisempaa käännösmekaniikkaa ohjeistuksena tuonne sivuille, käytännössä niin että bugzillaa sitten käytetään heti ensimmäisen käännösversion välittämiseen ja palautekeskustelua voi hoitaa missä nyt vain keksiikään, vaikkapa sitten sillä postituslistalla. Bugin malline käännöksiä varten, luulisin että pitää olla rekisteröitynä ja logattuna bugzillaan jotta tuo toimii. Jos kaikki käyttää tuota pohjaa niin bugzillasta voi sitten kiskoa suomennokset haulla 'ALL [Finnish]', ja minä saan suomennokset suoraan meiliini, mikä kuulostaa näppärältä.

Edit: Päivitin mallineen.Last edited by Flammie on Sun Oct 03, 2004 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Flammie

Japsulle tiedoksi, jollet seuraa gentoo-doc-cvs-postituslistaa: udev-guiden tuoreimmat muutokset. Sain omat aikatauluni yliopiston suhteen vihdoin sellaiseen muotoon että pystyn taas tekemään hieman töitä projektin edistämiseksi, joten tehnen jotain laatutarkistusta ja dokumenttieni päivittelyä tänä viikonloppuna, ellei sitten mitään järkyttävän kriittistä tapahdu.

Tehkäämme nyt myös postituslistan ja bugzillan suhteen tosiaan vaikka niin, että keskustelemme laadusta ensisijaisesti postituslistalla, sitten tarpeen mukaan mitättömämpiä virheitä voi ilmoittaa privaatissa meilissä vaikkapa tai  muutoin, irkitse tai miten vain halutaan. Vapaa palautekeskustelu toki jatkuu foorumilla ja irkkikanavilla kuten kuuluukin. Selvitän vielä onko sopivaa pitää postituslistaa bugien cc-meilikentässä, jollei tämä sovi, minä tai kääntäjä itse ilmoittavat muutoksista ja käännöksistä postituslistalle. Kuulostaako tämä järkevältä toimintasuunnitelmalta?

----------

## Flammie

Käsikirjan käännös on nyt ajan tasalla, ajantasainen käännös tavan mukaan osoitteessa http://www.gentoo.fi

Palautekeskusteluun liittyvät bugi-ilmoitukset, joista löytää myös xml-lähdekoodit ovat nyt bugzillassa:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66233

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66234

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66235

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66237

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66238

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66239

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66240

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66242

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66243

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66244

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66245

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66246

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66247

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66248

Palautekeskustelua käydään tämän ketjun lisäksi erityisesti postituslistalla gentoo-doc-fi@gentoo.org, toki foorumia ja muitakin yhteydenottokeinoja voi käyttää jos se paremmin sopii.

----------

## Flammie

2004.3 on potkittu testattavaksi, mukana aiemmin mainitut bugit, missä dokumentit ovat muuttuneet, plus nämä:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71593

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71594

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71596

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71597

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71598

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71599

Esikatsella voi tavan mukaan www.gentoo.fi:ssä.

----------

## Flammie

Sivuston indeksi päivitellään dynaamiseksi: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76108

Esikatsella ei voi tavan mukaan www.gentoo.fi:ssä, koska dynaaminen hässäkkä vaatisi joitain erikoissoftia sun muita.

----------

## Flammie

Käsikirjan formaatti on taas käännetty päälaelleen 2005.0-versiota odotellessa. Se on nyt hajoiteltu pariin eri juttuun, eli versioituun ja liikkuvaan dokkariin. Niitä voi nyt katella tuolla http://flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo/html/handbook/ ja 2004.3/, www.gentoo.fi on liikkumassa jonnekin. Asiaankuuluva bugi seurattavaksi on  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76826.

----------

## Flammie

Gentoo-x86-quickinstall: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=79095

----------

## Flammie

http://flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo/html/utf-8.html

UTF-8-oppaan beeta.

----------

## Flammie

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/nvidia-guide.xml nVidia-opas

----------

## IVIikko

Löysin yhen virheen tosta suomennetusta oppaasta (en ole varma onko jo korjattu) se opas tais olla verkkoasennus amd64:lle tai x86:lle http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap6 kohta 3. dns-tietojen kopiointi. Ja se virhe oli sielä ainakin englanninkielisessä oli eritavalla siinä kohtaa kun pitää kopioida nettiasetukset uuteen järjestelmään. Englannin kielisessä lukee cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf ja suomeksi lukee pelkästään cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf vaikka yläpuolellakin sanotaan että (valitsin -L varmistaa, ettei kopio ole symbolinen linkki).

----------

## Flammie

 *IVIikko wrote:*   

> Löysin yhen virheen tosta suomennetusta oppaasta (en ole varma onko jo korjattu) se opas tais olla verkkoasennus amd64:lle tai x86:lle http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap6 kohta 3. dns-tietojen kopiointi. Ja se virhe oli sielä ainakin englanninkielisessä oli eritavalla siinä kohtaa kun pitää kopioida nettiasetukset uuteen järjestelmään. Englannin kielisessä lukee cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf ja suomeksi lukee pelkästään cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf vaikka yläpuolellakin sanotaan että (valitsin -L varmistaa, ettei kopio ole symbolinen linkki).

 

Jep, tuo on nyt korjattu cvs:ssä ja eksyy gentoon veppipalvelimille tunnin sisään. Onneksi tuo -L on suhteellisen harvaan tarvittu lisäys ohjeisiin, eikä todennäköisesti ole aiheuttanut ongelmia kellekään.

Tuo 6. kappalehan tosiaan on käytännössä vielä kaikille alustoille yhteinen eli löytyy sekä handbook-x86:sta että amd64:stä. Kiitos virheraportista!

----------

## Flammie

http://flammie.dyndns.org/languages/gentoo/html/xorg-config.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89965

----------

